# CAPTURED AIRCRAFT - ODD PHOTOS



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought this might be a good topic 

The attached clip is a "guess" from a FAA Corsair captured in Norway. Does any one have information on this or any other "odd" captured WWII aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

Now _that_ looks wrong!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks pretty damn good in Luftwaffe colours if you ask me...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

How about a "Cub"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

CC it looks rediculous...........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

Like a Lancaster in US markings? (8AF)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd have to see it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

Show it to me sometime!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

I posted my Captured Eagles presentation write-up a while back. Here are some pictures I used for the presentation. These are collected from a variety of sources.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 16, 2005)

What's the third one down?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

Its a B-24 Lib, but the photo was a bit screwy, so it looks likes one at the back, but the front looks weird. I think it is the angle of the shot that makes it look strange.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

*NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!*


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 17, 2005)

Here are some aircraft captured by the Japanese.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

Short Stirling...


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 18, 2005)

at a quick glance I would have thought the short stirling was a kondor, the paint scheme really threw me off


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

But the nose is unmistakeable. Stirling, all the way.


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 18, 2005)

*** Taken from "In Enemy Hands" by Brian Philpott ***

A PRIZE FOR THE LUFTWAFFE...

On the morning of 16 aug 1942, a Stirling of 7 squadron Serial N3705 coded MG-F went on a mission to mine German coastal waters. It would appear that the aircrafts engines started to run rough soon after the mine laying had been accomplished. Rather then risk a lengthy sea crossing, its pilot Sgt S.C. Orrel, decided to land his aircraft in Holland. At 06:58 the crew took up thier crash stations and the pilot put the aircraft down close to the castle at Loevestein near the small town of Gorkum. Locally based German troops captured the crew and the luftwaffe were quickly advised that a practically undamaged Stirling was available for their inspection. 

Examination showed that there was only minor damage to its nose and undercarriage, so it was decided to carry out a salvage operation. a team of technicians from the nearby Luftwaffe base of Gilze Rijen was sent to the crash site, and after carrying out temporary reapirs it was flown from its improvised landing ground by a German pilot on the evening of september 5th.

The aircraft was airborne again the following morning escorted by a JU88. both aircraft climbed to altitude where the German Stirling pilot tentatively carried out manoeuvres before allowing the JU88 to carry out simulated attacks. it was to the German pilots credit that he was able to co-operate after such a brief period of handling the unfamiliar bomber. and his confidence was proved by a low level beat-up of Gilze Rijen before he landed.

The Stirling stayed at Gilze Rijen, often parked under a camouflage net alongside the Breda-Tilburg road, until the afternoon of september 18, when it was escorted by a Do217 from KG2 the the testing establishment of Rechlin. 

Unfortunately it has been impossible to determine the fate of N3705 after that. 

At the time of its last operational flight with the RAF, it was finished in the standard bomber command dark earth/green camuflage top surfaces, night black beneath. codes Serial were all dull red, with the 7 squadron codes being slightly smaller than the aircrafts individual letter. 

In Luftwaffe hands, The roundels codes were overpainted Dunkelgrun (71) and crosses painted over them. the under surfaces and two thirds of the fuselage were painted in Yellow (04).

Repairs to the aircrafts nose were carried out by covering the damaged area with canvas then stuffing it with straw. its interesting to reflect on how this would have affected its handling characteristics. 

The following three pics show how the Germans effected the temporary repairs...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Interesting pics 8)


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 19, 2005)

Its an old book but a good un' published in 1981


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 19, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I thought this might be a good topic
> 
> The attached clip is a "guess" from a FAA Corsair captured in Norway. Does any one have information on this or any other "odd" captured WWII aircraft?



I've added a few of these kind in the Profiles album - check it out...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Concorde, I haven't seen that one. I have "Strangers in a Strange Land" volumes I and II by Stapfer, but I find the subject fascinating. Anyone know about aircraft captured by the Japanese books? (Great shots of those, Wildcat!)


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Thanks Concorde, I haven't seen that one. I have "Strangers in a Strange Land" volumes I and II by Stapfer, but I find the subject fascinating. Anyone know about aircraft captured by the Japanese books? (Great shots of those, Wildcat!)



I've got both of those books too, but havent heard or seen of any referring to aircraft captured by the japanese though, If i dig something up, i'll let you know.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool, ditto here. Thanks. Hmmm, if there isn't one published, maybe I should look into that...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2005)

Here are some photo's of captured Japanese aircraft taken in Brisbane, Australia. The allies had a unit (Air Technical Intelligance Unit) based there to conduct tests on captured enemy aircraft. This resulted in a lot of phone calls tho the police from worried locals that Zeros were flying over Brisbane! The unit was top secret and the hanger still remains to this day.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice pics. I had seen the captured Zero pic before, but not the other 2. It must have been something to see a Zero with the stars and bars.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2005)

I think it kinda suits it - but that's just me!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

I like the stars and bars on it too. Looks good. I wil have to dig through my pics and see if I can find the ME-262 with American markings.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

i think it looks good too............


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's an earlier shot of that first Reisen, which has come to be known as 'Koga's Zero'...

Click for larger image




NACA Photo

*Mad-Crazy Big Image*


Fade to Black...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's an A5M2 Claude which was captured by the Soviets...


























All photos from the personal collection of Tex Miller


Fade to Black...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool photo's of the Claude! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice shots, BW!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Captured Me-262. Sources are varied and I can't remember where they all came from.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

GREAT STUFF _ LOVE THE CLAUDE!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's some more pictures I dug up. Enjoy!
[source-unknown]


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Cheated on this one!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

I read somewhere that the Japs used P 40's to defend Rangoon. It also said that they were scrambled to intercept enemy bombers, which turned out to be Sally's or something like that, and in the confusion one of the bombers was shot down!  Has anyone else ever heard of this? It can't be entirely false as i believe the Japs had quite a few captured P 40's.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT!

Table 1: Japanese aircraft used by the French in Indochina

Type
Unit
Number
Serial codes
Notes

Aichi E12A1 Jake Flotille 8S
4
8.S.1 to 8.S.4

Mitsubishi Ki.21-IIb Sally GT.1/34
1
6083 21

Mitsubishi Ki.46-I Dinah SAL 99
1
used from 18.2.46 to 1.4.46 
Mitsubishi Ki.46-II Dinah SAL 99
2

Mitsubishi Ki.46-III Dinah SAL 99
1
crashed during its only flight 
Mitsubishi Ki.51 Sonia SAL 99
2
6 and 7

Nakajima Ki.43 Oscar GC.1/7 GC.2/7
4
see Tables 2 and 3 
Nakajima Ki.43-III Oscar 9

Nakajima A6M2-N Rufe Flotille 8S
1
from ATAIU-SEA, crashed during its first flight 19.2.46 
Nakajima L2D2 Tabby GT.1/34
1
4265

Tachikawa Ki.36 Ida SAL 99
4
two coded 2 and 4

Tachikawa Ki.54 Hickory SAL 99
7
10580 14
the others coded 8 to 13, serials unknown except 10470

CHECK OUT THIS SITE! http://worldatwar.net/chandelle/v3/v3n1/frcoin.html


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 23, 2005)

What a sight that would have been! Spits, Mossies, Hellcats, Oscars and Jakes all fighting on the one side! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2005)

We died and gone to heaven :angel:


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 24, 2005)

Actually, s'far as I know, this is one of those Czech Avia-built copies of which I can't remember the name at the moment... I believe it was S.007, or something of the sort...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

Ah, I wasn't aware that they made them in Czechoslovakia. I am assuming that was post war.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

yes it was..........


----------



## vietcongster (May 7, 2005)

good news thanks


----------



## HealzDevo (May 21, 2007)

I do believe I have seen a photo somewhere and probably have it in my archives somewhere of a Me-262 in Russian Markings. Can't remember seeing one in US markings though...


----------



## david_layne (May 21, 2007)

Here is a site pertaining to captured Japanese aircraft.

Captured J-Aircraft Homepage


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> I do believe I have seen a photo somewhere and probably have it in my archives somewhere of a Me-262 in Russian Markings. Can't remember seeing one in US markings though...



Are you sure it was not just this in the picture below. The aircraft below is a Russian build Suchoi Su-9(K) and first flew in 1946 and was based off of the Me 262.

It is not a Me 262 however...


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

It looks remarkably similar though sir


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Thats because it was based off of the Me 262 but it was completely russian designed and built. There are very obvious differences between the two aircraft.


----------



## Erich (May 21, 2007)

because JG 7 and KG 51 were based at Prague-Rusin AF and at satellite fields, the Soviets had a wealth of captured crap to put to good use refitting the existing 262's with the fabricated junk from Soviet techs. note the front wheel is longated to include a dual offset front and taller tail for supposed more stability


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2007)

One of my favorite, Captured B-17's flying or Mount Fuji


----------



## Erich (May 21, 2007)

friend, what is the a/c leading the two B-17's ??


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2007)

Erich said:


> friend, what is the a/c leading the two B-17's ??



According to the article all three of these are B-17's. I'm going to have too look around. Back when I was big into Japanese aircraft I remember an article stating that there where several B-17's captured that where of the E's and F's. But that hump on the bottom is throwing me off and the tail is doesn't look like a B-17. That picture came off my hard drive but I believe I have a clearer picture some where


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2007)

It may very well be another b-17. Just something wrong with the picture. Take a look at the bottom of the B-17 in this photo. Hump is in about the same area. Still looking for a more clearer picture and the document I read about them.


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2007)

Couple of more captured aircraft.


----------



## comiso90 (May 21, 2007)

Erich said:


> friend, what is the a/c leading the two B-17's ??



early B-17 photos:

HistoryLink Essay: Boeing Flying Fortress B-17 prototype takes her maiden flight on July 28, 1935.


WRG - United States Army Air Force Annex - Boeing B-17 Fortress


----------



## GaryMcL (May 22, 2007)

As best I can tell by zooming the pic that lead B-17 appears to be either a C or D model. Small tail (no dorsal fin), no tail gun position, a tub gun position and elliptical waist positions. The other two look to be E models. The big tail with the tail gun position and the open square waist positions with the stubby, reinforced glass nose. The full clear blown glass nose didn't show up until the F model and maybe some late E models (don't remember the exact timing off the top of my head).

Gary


----------



## GaryMcL (May 22, 2007)

Taking another look at the Fuji pic, the nose on the lead looks like Comiso's pic on the left which would be a C model. Comiso's pic on the right would be a D model with the short, reinforced glass nose and not the odd shaped original nose. If memory serves, the short glass nose started with the D model but retained the original small tail and the tub.

Gary


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2007)

Some more captured a/c pics.


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2007)

Still looking for the document I have on those captured B-17's. Cant seem to find it.  Still looking. Along with the document or story is a picture of Japanese troops capturing the the B-17's. Still looking though.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2007)

There is a pic of the Polish PZL P-7a fighter which was captured in September 1939 and used by Luftwaffe.

source unknown:


----------



## comiso90 (May 22, 2007)

How come some of the Japanese insignias have a broad white border around the "Red Ball" and some just display the Red Ball withot the white border?


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2007)

Japonese markings called "Hinomaru" were painted with a white border from July of 1943 on all dark ( green ) painted surfaces. The white border had always a width of 75 mm and it was of no account how the red Hinomaru was big in diameter.Silver and light grey painted a/cs didn't have Hinomaru with the border.In many cases the technical crews of a unit could paint "Red Ball" without the white border especially when there was lack of white paint.But this is my opinion only.


----------



## Dragontech64 (May 22, 2007)

Erich said:


> friend, what is the a/c leading the two B-17's ??



The lead B-17 is a B-17 D. Last model before the larger tail and tailgun emplacement added. the strange nose shown in one of the close-up shots of early B-17 is the Y1B-17, one of 13 service test aircraft. The gun turret on top of the nose glazing was disconntinued in the B-17B with the few YB-17A models having this as well but were still just test models and did not serve overseas. Not sure if the B or C did, except in British Maritime and weather patrols near England. B-17D's were sent to the Phillipines in '41 and it would make the most sense that one of these is what was captured. Info is from "B-17 At War" which I think is long out of print. If anyone knows a source for the whole "At War" series, I'd love to get hold of them again.


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2007)

"polish" Me 109...


----------



## HealzDevo (May 22, 2007)

Interesting, could the white line around the circle have been to aid recognition of friendly vs hostile aircraft on the dark green aircraft? I will have to find these over the weekend but I have some interesting ones such as captured P-51D Mustangs, and a few B-17 Flying Fortresses that are in German Markings.


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2007)

Here's a Soviet B.71B glider tug picture in color from the Luftwaffe Im Focus magazine 2003 issue


----------



## HealzDevo (May 22, 2007)

Yes, I have one like that but it is shown at a different angle but I will have to swipe that one at some stage as with a lot of the other photos.


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2007)

Couple of more pictures.


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

I like the La-5.


----------



## Dragontech64 (May 22, 2007)

Photos3 has pics of captured Ju-87's in British markings, including one the site claims the squadron CO used for beer runs,  now THERE is a truly noble and essential use for a dive bomber! Can you see that happening in this day and age?


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Interesting, could the white line around the circle have been to aid recognition of friendly vs hostile aircraft on the dark green aircraft?



For sure, yes.But as memory serves, white colour is always useful for aiming at a target.Even the RAF made the white parts of markings ( fin flashes,roundels) smaller.In Poland,for instance,the Polish white-red squares were painted quite small and non symmetrical on upper surfaces, but on lower ones where they were big the white colour in markings was omitted very often.Many countries gave their markings on upper surfaces of wings up completely ( Russia ).Today ,the low-visibility markings without the white colour are common,aren't they?


----------



## Cyrano (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2007)

Thats the tail of B-24H-5-DT serial number 41-28641 and was used to fly supply missions to the Island of Rhodes in late 1944. Recaptured by US troops at Salzburg Austria.


----------



## Cyrano (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> Thanks Midcrow for more accurate info



No problem, hoped it helped


----------



## HealzDevo (May 27, 2007)

No, the fuselage looks a bit long there for a Me-262. This photo was a genuine Soviet captured Me-262 and not a copy as far as I am aware. I am sure it was not the Sukhoi.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)

Can you post it.


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Here's a Soviet B.71B glider tug picture in color from the Luftwaffe Im Focus magazine 2003 issue



To be honest this a/c is the Russian SB-2 licenced plane which was produced in Czech ( called B-71B ).


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Can you post it.



Hi Der Adler !!!!



HealzDevo said:


> No, the fuselage looks a bit long there for a Me-262. This photo was a genuine Soviet captured Me-262 and not a copy as far as I am aware. I am sure it was not the Sukhoi.



I thought that he could have meant this pic.Though It could be a pic of other Me 262 
captured by Russians.
source unknown:


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Ah, I wasn't aware that they made them in Czechoslovakia. I am assuming that was post war.



This post is in connection to the Evan's post with captured Me 262 pics - the second pic.I've found info that the S-92 (Me 262A) was the second prototype completed in Czechoslovakia from orginal German components.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have seen that one among others including one of a Me-163 Comet in Russian Colours with a Russian star. Think that one is Black and White. Have to dig through and find those although it could be a while before I get the chance to have a proper dig...


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 4, 2007)

Found some links for you to check out:

Site for lots of captured aircraft profiles
Caged Eagles: Captured Allied Aircraft Markings

Captured DC-2! couldn't find any phots of it on the internet but I know they exist as they are in a book I have
Caged Eagles: Captured Allied Aircraft Markings - DC-2


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice find R-2800.THX for sharing.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah I thought they were good enough to share


----------



## fovcollector (Jun 10, 2007)

Dragontech64 said:


> Photos3 has pics of captured Ju-87's in British markings, including one the site claims the squadron CO used for beer runs,  now THERE is a truly noble and essential use for a dive bomber! Can you see that happening in this day and age?



It still happens, more often than you think.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 10, 2007)

fovcollector said:


> It still happens, more often than you think.




Wouldn't that break the bottles?


----------



## Single-Handed-Sailor (Jun 11, 2007)

The color shot of the captured P-40 posted by Wildcat on page 4 of this thread is a scan from a slide in my collection. It was taken by James Weir at an airfield near Tokyo during the occupation.

It would have been nice to have at least received an image credit...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2007)

Single-Handed-Sailor said:


> The color shot of the captured P-40 posted by Wildcat on page 4 of this thread is a scan from a slide in my collection. It was taken by James Weir at an airfield near Tokyo during the occupation.
> 
> It would have been nice to have at least received an image credit...



From your collection? If its that important to you why are you posting it on the Internet?


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 11, 2007)

Was said James Weir's function during the occupation to take photos?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2007)

Unless _you _are James Weir, why do you deserve credit for the image?


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2007)

Do you have the copyright SHS ?


----------



## Single-Handed-Sailor (Jun 11, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> From your collection? If its that important to you why are you posting it on the Internet?


I share my photo collection how I see fit, on the net and in print. The more folks who get to see this kind of thing, the better. _That_ is what is most important to me, and _that_ is why I choose to post some of my collection on the internet. Please do not misunderstand; I do not mind that people take images I have posted on the net and post them elsewhere, _so long as credit is given_. It's a very simple and plain matter of courtesy. If you find an image on the internet, or take it from another source, such as a book or magazine, and present it elsewhere, the least you can do is _mention_ the source.

Unfortunately, in this day and age courtesy is a quality all too lacking, especially when it is so easy to grab an image from one place (in this case, a website) and put it someplace else. Perhaps it's just a case of oversight, something which we are all capable of. But that in itself is a form of discourtesy. I myself have posted images, forgetting to furnish a credit. I usually rectify it as soon as I realize what I've done, but I have in fact done it and can understand when it happens. A large number of people on forums are in a constant race to post the coolest stuff, and quite often do not think to post the source of said stuff. They simply say "look what I found!".

In this case, I happened to come across an apparent oversight and said something about it. Am I angry? No, but I am naturally disappointed.



trackend said:


> Do you have the copyright SHS ?


The issue of copyright is not the issue of dispute in this instance. I do not own copyright to the photo because, 1) I am not James Weir and 2) I have not taken legal steps to acquire rights to the photo. I have, however, been given the green light to use the photo however I see fit. More on this below...



R Leonard said:


> Was said James Weir's function during the occupation to take photos?


To be honest, I do not know much about the man. I have never met him and my only "contact" with him, if you want to call it that, was through the individual from whom I received the slide and who merely relayed Mr. Weir's wishes that any of his photos used for whatever purpose be credited to him. I do know that he was a member of the USAAF, but would have to say that he most likely was not an official AAF photographer. The overwhelming majority of official government photography from that period in time was done with black and white film.



evangilder said:


> Unless _you _are James Weir, why do you deserve credit for the image?


Do not mistake claim of copyright with a photo/image credit, as the majority of people do. As I've stated, I do not claim copyright to this photo. But I do claim credit for the image that is presented here in this thread, which was most probably taken from a page on my website.

A photo/image credit is like a family tree, and should include information as to the originating photographer as well as whoever else was instrumental in bringing a given photo or image to light for the masses to see.

In this instance, the originating photographer was James Weir. The slide from which the image in question originated is in my possession, and I am the individual who scanned said slide. I went through the trouble to clean up the resulting image and then post it on my website as well as on a few forums to share with others. (Some of which you yourself frequent, Eric, including WIX.) Wherever I have posted this image, mention has been made of the originating photographer as well as my own by-line, when appropriate.

The bottom line is the fact that the individual who posted the image here in this thread _should_ have stated that he found it on a given website or forum, but did not. If he could not remember where it was found, this should have been stated. Again, it's a matter of courtesy. And again, I'm not angry about this, just a tad miffed. I merely wish to see that credit is given where it is due.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2007)

Single-Handed-Sailor said:


> The slide from which the image in question originated is in my possession, and I am the individual who scanned said slide. I went through the trouble to clean up the resulting image and then post it on my website.


OK - and website might that be?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2007)

Forget it Blackwolf, in your little pathetic rant you gave yourself away.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2007)

I apologize, I don't even know where I got that pic from. Mods please feel free to remove it, no offence was meant.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> I apologize, I don't even know where I got that pic from. Mods please feel free to remove it, no offence was meant.


That won't be necessary Wildcat. This guy came in here acting so high and mighty and made the mistake of posting his website revealing his true identity, reminded me of a Batman TV show bumbling villain. Anyway as far as I'm concerned you're ok...


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2007)

Bloody hell that was a long post just to say you are a tad miffed.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> That won't be necessary Wildcat. This guy came in here acting so high and mighty and made the mistake of posting his website revealing his true identity, reminded me of a Batman TV show bumbling villain. Anyway as far as I'm concerned you're ok...



Ok Joe, I didn't want to cause anymore trouble thats all.


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow... fighting over photographs. 

Anyway, I jut wanted to add that some of the German aircraft made their way over to NAS Pax River, MD at the end of the war. In particular, the 262. I do not know what the US Navy wanted with them. Maybe they used them for studies, since that's where a lot of testing and flight evaluations still occur for US Navy/Marine Corps. I do know that in the 1950s, someone/some code within the beltway put out the order to scrap the aircraft. I don't know why, but the aircraft were buried on NAS Pax River. Soooooooo... I'm hoping someone else has some info to add to this.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 13, 2007)

Buried at Patuxent? 

No, not quite. The 262 they had TacTest was wrecked in a take off accident, the pilot was Bert Earnest of VT-8 fame. Lost power on take off and augered into some trees at the end of the strip, wings and engines ripped off, a total loss. They also had an Ar234 which eventually made its way to the Smithsonian (Garber was, remember, a Naval Reserve officer). Somehow, actually, not somehow, my father was assistant director of flight test at TacTest while all this was going on, I ended up with a copy of the Ar234 manual.

The plain fact was that the 262 was deemed too mangled to repair and was scrapped. These were times where new aircraft and new concepts were rolling out on a fairly regular basis. The technology embodied in the Me262 was already outdated. This was also a time of diminishing budgets, read: there was just so much money to perform so many tasks. This was largely drove the decision not to attempt to repair the 262. It was out of date and there were other fish to fry. 

Sad, but true, and that is the way of the world.

Rich


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2007)

Hornet_Driver said:


> Wow... fighting over photographs.


Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 13, 2007)

R Leonard said:


> Buried at Patuxent?
> 
> No, not quite. The 262 they had TacTest was wrecked in a take off accident, the pilot was Bert Earnest of VT-8 fame. Lost power on take off and augered into some trees at the end of the strip, wings and engines ripped off, a total loss. They also had an Ar234 which eventually made its way to the Smithsonian (Garber was, remember, a Naval Reserve officer). Somehow, actually, not somehow, my father was assistant director of flight test at TacTest while all this was going on, I ended up with a copy of the Ar234 manual.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the 411 on that. Yeah, I can imagine postwar USA and all the aircraft that were coming into being. During the 1950s, it seemed like Naval Aviation was jumping around so many type/model/series. Looking at some of the publications and books on 1950s Naval Aviation, it seemed like squadrons were in one T/M/S for a few years and then jumping into another. I don't know about you, but it took me 3 years from Pre-Indoc before I hit the fleet, and I can just imagine that Navy/Marine pilots during the 1950s must have been pretty versatile.


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 13, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Amazing, isn't it?



Yeah... it is. Kinda like winning the race in the Special Olympics... You know what they say, right?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2007)

Hornet_Driver said:


> Yeah... it is. Kinda like winning the race in the Special Olympics... You know what they say, right?


YEP!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2007)

R Leonard said:


> I ended up with a copy of the Ar234 manual.
> Rich



Hi Rich

Any possibility you could post a copy of the Ar234 manual on the website.  You know me and manuals. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 13, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> YEP!!!



Yeah! Good times! We're not laughing at you, we're laughing WITH YOU!


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 13, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Any possibility you could post a copy of the Ar234 manual on the website.  You know me and manuals.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



That would be pretty choice!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2007)

Hornet_Driver said:


> Yeah! Good times! We're not laughing at you, we're laughing WITH YOU!


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 13, 2007)

> Any possibility you could post a copy of the Ar234 manual on the website. You know me and manuals.



Yeah, I know, and don't think I don't appreciate all you do, too. I always check to see what you've come up with and confess to making off with copies to peruse at my leisure.

Thing of it is, I'd really, really, rather not take the thing apart to scan it into a computer friendly format . . . kind of ruins whatever historical value it might hold as an original, undamaged document (actually it is not original-original, it is a USAAF translation into english of the original german). For example, the staples are different than those today . . . longer on the backside and fold flat, not curved. Not that it isn't do-able. Jpegs to pdf document, piece of cake, but it will never look the same.

Let me think about it. 

I try not to mess with originals a whole lot; I tend to spend more time figuring out how to preserve them. For example, I posted scans of a bunch of original VF-3 type documents and pics from the Battle of Midway period documents. 

See
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/battle-midway-8229-3.html messages #36 #38, #39, #43, #44
and
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/battle-midway-8229-4.html message #45 #46

Each of these resides in its own sealed plastic sleeve, each within its own 10x13 envelope. I don't even touch them anymore. Same goes for various others in the collection . . . phone rosters from Pensacola in 1940; names, assignments, phone numbers, home residence, home phone number for ComFAirWest in 1943-44; same for TF-38 staff in 1945; a pile of end of war messages received in TF-38 flag plot at the end of the war; pictures taken by the flag photographer on Missouri at the surrender (a totally different angle than what we're used to seeing BTW).

Just about everything I have is headed in the same direction, other aircraft manuals; and so on. Each to be packaged separately, sealed. So much of this stuff was just piled in boxes with no particular order or protection. I've become pretty anal about preserving it all.

Let me think about it.

Rich


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 13, 2007)

R Leonard said:


> Yeah, I know, and don't think I don't appreciate all you do, too. I always check to see what you've come up with and confess to making off with copies to peruse at my leisure.
> 
> Thing of it is, I'd really, really, rather not take the thing apart to scan it into a computer friendly format . . . kind of ruins whatever historical value it might hold as an original, undamaged document (actually it is not original-original, it is a USAAF translation into english of the original german). For example, the staples are different than those today . . . longer on the backside and fold flat, not curved. Not that it isn't do-able. Jpegs to pdf document, piece of cake, but it will never look the same.
> 
> ...



I can understand being anal. Hell! You are in possesion of things of historical value, and I can only imagine what that all can be.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2007)

I understand fully what you are talking about. I dont own any orginal manuals but if I did I would be worried too. I have no idea how thick it is or fragile. Also depends on what kind of scanner you have. 

Just figured I had to ask and please dont fell obligated to do it. Just thought it would be neat to see if you know what I mean. I have some orginal WWII news papers for both VE and VJ day from my home town. Just havent figured a way of doing it safely.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

R Leonard said:


> Yeah, I know, and don't think I don't appreciate all you do, too. I always check to see what you've come up with and confess to making off with copies to peruse at my leisure.
> 
> Thing of it is, I'd really, really, rather not take the thing apart to scan it into a computer friendly format . . . kind of ruins whatever historical value it might hold as an original, undamaged document (actually it is not original-original, it is a USAAF translation into english of the original german). For example, the staples are different than those today . . . longer on the backside and fold flat, not curved. Not that it isn't do-able. Jpegs to pdf document, piece of cake, but it will never look the same.
> 
> Let me think about it.



Dont do it. Since it is so old it would ruin it, and that would be a shame. I am sure we would all love to see it but we also understand and dont want it ruined.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2007)

Ditto.........


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 17, 2007)

Could they already have been scanned ages ago anyway, on Microfilm at the Library those local papers? Just a thought for if you wanted copies. Healz.


----------



## Paul Krumrei (Jun 20, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> What's the third one down?




The 3rd One down is a B-17


----------



## zuluecho (Jul 21, 2007)

R Leonard said:


> pictures taken by the flag photographer on Missouri at the surrender (a totally different angle than what we're used to seeing BTW).
> 
> Rich



Rich can you elaborate? it sounds really interesting  thanks


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got a pic of three B-17's, with Japanese markings, flying in a V over
Mt. Fuji. Just gotta find it.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2007)

I found it.....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2007)

I have seen that pic before, but seeing a Fortress with a meatball on the side just doesn't look right.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2007)

Did you happen to notice the difference in the tail assemblys of the
lead aircraft and the other two ? The lead aircraft is obviously an 
early model. I think these aircraft were captured when the Japanese
captured the Phillipines, along with a bunch of P-40's and Bruster
Buffalo's.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

Not sure but I thought that Japan also might have bought some early models before the war broke out. Not sure though...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Did you happen to notice the difference in the tail assemblys of the
> lead aircraft and the other two ? The lead aircraft is obviously an
> early model. I think these aircraft were captured when the Japanese
> captured the Phillipines, along with a bunch of P-40's and Bruster
> ...



That's right. Although most of the USAAF aircraft were destroyed on the ground (MacArthur was asleep at the switch), a few were captured intact. And we were doing ourselves a favor by letting them get the Buffaloes.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2007)

I believe the Buffaloes were captured in Malaya and Singapore. I don't recall the USAAC having them in the Philippines.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

The lead B-17 is a "D" model and the ones following are "E" or "F" models.

see this..

Captured B-17
"These three B-17s were captured by the Japanese in the Philippines and Netherlands East Indies. They were tested by the IJAAF Koku Gijutsu Kenkyujo (Air Technical Research Laboratory) at Tachikawa."

Check out the closeup pics that are on the site.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I'm really into the Fokker G.I today, so I couldn't help myself posting this one here. This G.IB stoot ready at the time of the German invasion, but if only it had guns... The Germans were quick to get this one to Germany after hostilities ended.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Fun thing is, it still has dutch orange triangles on the wings, it's hard to see. but they're there


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2007)

They are really visible , especially on the left wing.
8) Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Wurger said:


> They are really visible , especially on the left wing.
> 8) Marcel.



You mean the right winG?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2007)

No.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2007)

I think in the picture the markings are better visible,aren't they.

source unknown.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Wurger said:


> I think in the picture the markings are better visible,aren't they.
> 
> source unknown.



Ah, but technically speaking this is not a captured plane  This one was built during the occupation for the Luftwaffe. The other one was built for the LVA.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

I must admit I haven't known about this.THX Marcel for the info.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2008)

Another dutch plane, this time flying for both sides! A Fokker T.VIII float plane of the Dutch navy, the same model flying for the germans and one flying in the 320th dutch navy squadron in the UK:
(Source unknown)


----------



## drgondog (Jan 1, 2008)

Single-Handed-Sailor said:


> I share my photo collection how I see fit, on the net and in print. The more folks who get to see this kind of thing, the better. _That_ is what is most important to me, and _that_ is why I choose to post some of my collection on the internet. Please do not misunderstand; I do not mind that people take images I have posted on the net and post them elsewhere, _so long as credit is given_. It's a very simple and plain matter of courtesy. If you find an image on the internet, or take it from another source, such as a book or magazine, and present it elsewhere, the least you can do is _mention_ the source.
> 
> The bottom line is the fact that the individual who posted the image here in this thread _should_ have stated that he found it on a given website or forum, but did not. If he could not remember where it was found, this should have been stated. Again, it's a matter of courtesy. And again, I'm not angry about this, just a tad miffed. I merely wish to see that credit is given where it is due.



I have basically the same philosophy regarding my own 2000 plus photo collection of 355Fg and Scout Force. In the photo image upload I put in the 355th FG section here, you can see that I am meticulous about crediting the original source (to me). Most are USAAF/USAF property if one were to dive deep into 'original' copyright... 

I have had a few unscrupulous folks use my material and research w/o credit but at the end of the day I don't really care.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 1, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I posted my Captured Eagles presentation write-up a while back. Here are some pictures I used for the presentation. These are collected from a variety of sources.



Below is 358FS/355FG YF-U Beele flown by Bill Roach and Walt Kossack's YF-X the day they was captured (November 7, 1943). The bottom photo was after the LW repainted it in US colors for a propganda film. These two ships were two of four that ran out of fuel extending too far to cover a bomb group under attack. 

Both Kossack and Roach spent rest of war as POW's

Joe- on your F4U - it was captured by Japanese and transported via sub. 

On the B-17s I believe the D was captured at Java, not the Phillipines and I have no idea regarding the B-17E's but we lost a few at Truk for sure. Maybe they were repaired... I don't believe the 19th BG had B-17Es in Phillipines - only at Port Moresby and Guadalcanal?


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 6, 2008)

> Joe- on your F4U - it was captured by Japanese and transported via sub.



You mean the one way back in the very first post?? 

Exactly which submarine did the Japanese carve up in order to stuff even pieces of an F4U . . . and can you cite a TROM to go along with your statement?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

R Leonard said:


> You mean the one way back in the very first post??
> 
> Exactly which submarine did the Japanese carve up in order to stuff even pieces of an F4U . . . and can you cite a TROM to go along with your statement?



The only japanese sub that I can think of that would even come close to carrying an aircraft as big as a corsair would be the I-400 series submarine.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2008)

Like this one.

source: Varifrank: History file Archives


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 6, 2008)

None of which ever made it to Germany


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Siebel Si 204D captured by the Russians


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2008)

I realize I am late on this but that is a B-17, probably one of the first squadron to be shipped to the Pacific Theater that would make it a B model witch did not have a tail gun. They looked a lot like the prototype.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 3, 2008)

I must remember to look at some stage because I have some other interesting odd ones somewhere...


----------



## kool kitty89 (Apr 21, 2008)

No the B17 C and D had that tail too, w/out tail gunner and with no ball turret.


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2008)

This is from Luftwaffe im Focus 3/2003

During campaigns in Norway and France, the Luftwaffe captured an unknown number of Curtiss H75A fighters. At least six of these aircraft were sent directly to Rechlin for testing. Other Curtiss fighters were assigned to III./JG 77, which, following the campaign in Norway was based at Döberitz to protect the capital. The newly-formed 7. Staffel flew the Curtiss fighters as operational aircraft in September and October 1940. Their value as combat aircraft was virtualy nil, however, as the lack of ammunition belts for the aircraft's machine-guns prevented them from being armed. In early November 1940, therefore, 7. Staffel re-equiped with the BF 109E-7. After the failure of the experiment of using the aircraft as an operational type, a handful were transferred to the Replacement Training Fighter Gruppe in Merseburg and to JFS 1, a fighter training school based in Werneuchen. The bulk of captured Curtiss fighters were sold to Finland in the second half of 1941. Our photograph depicts one of the Curtiss H75A fighters sent to JFS 1 in Werneuchen. When the photoghraph was taken is unknown. Note the previously unidentified ''Walking Stick and Top Hat'' emblem. This emblem was used by JFS 1, however only a few of the school's aircraft are known to have worn it in 1941 (Ar 96 and Bf 109D). Unfortunately, no further information concerning the origins or significance of the emblem has so far come to light. To date, only one Curtiss H75A, coded +68 is known to have been at Werneuchen, the information coming from a pilot's logbook.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 15, 2008)

I've never seen that plane before o_o


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 16, 2008)

A lot of planes I haven't really seen as well. Really interesting looking at these topics.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 23, 2008)

KLM DC3 Mees (PH-ASM) captured by the Germans in 1940.


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2008)

FW190 in British markings:


----------



## JoeB (Jul 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> The lead B-17 is a "D" model and the ones following are "E" or "F" models.


That's right, the lead plane was based on (ie. rebuilt with parts mainly from) B-17D 40-3095, one of those based in the Philippines at the beginning of the war. One of the others was based on B-17E 41-2471, incompletely destroyed by burning when abandoned on Java in late Feb. 1942. The other one's identity is unknown, it apparently only appears in that picture. A Japanese book on captured Allied a/c doesn't mention it. It's conceivable that's a retouched photo, but in any case both E's in that picture are early ones (like 41-2471) with Bendix remote control belly turrets, rather than Sperry ball turrets.

The Japanese Buffalo usually seen in photo's was a Dutch B-339D captured on Java. It later appeared in a Japanese movie painted in RAF markings.

Apparently 2 P-40E's were captured intact in the Philippines (on Mindanao in May 1942), others on Java. Later in the war some more including a P-40N were also captured in China. In 1943 the Japanese had a small operational combat unit in Burma equipped with the P-40E's captured in the Philippines and Java.

Joe


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2008)

Speaking of Fws in Allied markings, just found these pics from here.....in color!!

World War II: Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Würger


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmm. Different airplanes {different US markings}. Wonder why all red ?

Charles


----------



## Trebor (Aug 5, 2008)

damn! I've seen that on FlightSim.Com - World's #1 Flight Simulator X Site For Downloads, Files, News, Reviews, Add-ons! I didn't think it was real!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 6, 2008)

That top Fw looks great in those colours


----------



## Grampa (Aug 9, 2008)

Here a picture that really confusing me. Just where is this pickture taken? The first plane to the left is probility a Arado Ar 196, second I cant figure it. 3:rd is that a Curtiss P-40 E and judging of the stripes on the tail and the shark-face emblemed is that one of the captured Flying Tigers? 4:rt is a MESSERSCHMITT ME-262B-1A. 5:ft is definitivt a Mitsubishi A6M. Is this picture real or just a fake? The ME 262 is the most mysterical plane in the picture. Can it really be true that the Japanese Air Forge got a 262. The latest version from Germany by submarine so they can studing the latest german aviation tecknology? Dident we had a discussion if the Japan got an Me 262 from German before?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 9, 2008)

Ops sorry forgot to sent it to. Here it come and plz can you find out where it been taken or if it a fake one?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 9, 2008)

Grampa said:


> Here a picture that really confusing me. Just where is this pickture taken?



Hi Grampa.

Looks like a very poor quality photo of the post-war 'Ascher Collection'. You can just make out the information plaques in your photo. 

DVHAA - Library


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

Good ol' Willow Grove. 

Delaware Valley Historical Aircraft Association


----------



## Grampa (Aug 9, 2008)

Aaah now that explain the confusion over this picture that It create. The picture is real but yet faked. It's made to look like it been taken 60 years ago, not in modern time. THX Graeme for the fast ansver, this solve everything for me and every else from being  by it.


----------



## v2 (Aug 10, 2008)

P38 that landed at Cagliari-Capoterra in Sardinia on June 12, 1943.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 10, 2008)

I found a webbsites that explane what happend 

Italian - Captured P38 story and photos WW2


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

I heard another story about an Italian P-38. One of the kills for the failed YB-40 project was Italian ace Guido Rossi, who used a captured P-38 to attack returning B-17s. When he came under fire the P-38 was torn to pieces by all of the YB-40's weaponry.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Flyboy2 said:


> I heard another story about an Italian P-38. One of the kills for the failed YB-40 project was Italian ace Guido Rossi, who used a captured P-38 to attack returning B-17s. When he came under fire the P-38 was torn to pieces by all of the YB-40's weaponry.


100% False - there were no YB-40s any where close to Italy - a Martin Cadin Myth.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2008)

But I did hear that one Us fighter pilot made it his mission to get the Italian P-38 and set a trap and then had a dogfight to take him out.

There are a couple links on these forums that may have the truth.

Axis History Forum • View topic - Captured allied warplanes in Axis service

The Strangest Aerial Duel Of World War Two - Wild Bill Guarnere.Community


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 11, 2008)

The one with the P-38 and "Rossi" is a fairy tale - the YB-40 was flown by the 327th Bomb Squadron of the 92nd Bomb Group, RAF Alconbury. the squadrons were assigned twelve YB-40s for operational combat tests. The first mission was flown on 29 May 1943 and after less than ten missions the aircraft were withdrawn from service. Most were converted back to the standard B-17F configuration.

Also in Cadin's fairy tale he mentions the YB-40 pilot 1st Lt. Harold Fisher who he said was later killed during the Berlin Airlift. Here's a page that has USAF personnel killed during the Berlin Airlift - No Fisher!

The Berlin Airlift

Cadin was a great writer but sometimes over the top - this is a perfect example...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Flyboy. Caiden was one of the first authors I read so I guess I'm alittle jaded. But I do agree with the YB-40 wasn't in the MTO.

Would make for a great movie!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Flyboy. Caiden was one of the first authors I read so I guess I'm alittle jaded. But I do agree with the YB-40 wasn't in the MTO.
> 
> Would make for a great movie!



I know what you mean - for years I thought that story was true and was very disappointed to find it was a myth (gotta love the Internet!). As stated, Cadin was a great author but sometimes got carried away.

I even think he placed the incident with Rossi sometime in 1944 - way after the YB-40s were gone!

But yes, a great movie!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2008)

Interesting captured bf-109


----------



## antoni (Aug 17, 2008)

Me 109 G-4 W Nr. 19595 found at Sciacca (Sicily) carrying code 365-6 (in Italian service) July 1943. In "fair condition" it was returned to airworthyness by 31st FG and repinted in an overall sand colour. The first Amercan pilot was Maj. Frank A. Hill.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2008)

antoni said:


> Me 109 G-4 W Nr. 19595 found at Sciacca (Sicily) carrying code 365-6 (in Italian service) July 1943. In "fair condition" it was returned to airworthyness by 31st FG and repinted in an overall sand colour. The first Amercan pilot was Maj. Frank A. Hill.



Great info there antoni, Thanks


----------



## drgondog (Aug 18, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> 100% False - there were no YB-40s any where close to Italy - a Martin Cadin Myth.



As Joe says - solely and exclusively an 8th AF project.


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few more pictures


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

In RAF markings:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few with red stars:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few with the french cockade:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few with the Star and Bars


----------



## otftch (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if the P-38 posted by V-2 has Italian wing markings or codes ?That would make a neat model.
Ed


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few of these:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few in foreign garb:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi folks

Thats all for the moment, allied aircraft in German hands next!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice pics, Chris! Never thought about an He 111 in Allied hands.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2008)

North American NAA 64


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2008)

From Norway?


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2008)

probably from France. The 111 aircraft delivered to France were gratefully accepted by the Luftwaffe and immediately formed into the Goeppingen A/B 116 and the "Rosarius Circus" which trained German pilots assigned to fly captured Allied aircraft.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe i'm a little off but the American He-111 doesn't look that bad at all... Pretty cool paint job actually


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

The Chinese got some He-111's before or after the war I forget..?


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2008)

Captured Junkers Ju 88


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Woah really cool!! Where'd did you get that?


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2008)

somewhere in net....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Was this one posted


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, it was. But cool pic.


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm really surprised no one has posted any shot of the famous Aleutian Zero, A6M2 #4593. These were taken in September 1944 at NAS North Island in one of the ComFAirWest hangars. The plane was used in aggressor training for westward headed air groups during that time. VF COs from those air groups, and a select of some of their senior pilots, were also allowed to take it up to give them an idea of A6M performance and maneuverability.

Rich


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea I think a PBY spotted it on patrol...I forget where it was found


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Huh? What was that B17?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

If memory serves, the Koga Zero was destroyed in a ground accident. 
Another plane taxi'd into it cutting it up pretty bad. They [whoever they
were] decided not to repair it. How it was disposed of was not made public.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

No a PBY was patrolling an Island and they spotted a wreck plane......I would have to look it up on the internet it's hard to explain


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Phew... Okay B17. That was a cryptic post.

I can only be your wingman if you fly straight. When you spin into these posts with little or no information, you have exceeded my airframe's dive abilities. Keep 'em within limits buddy, and be prepared to back up your posts with facts. Sometimes sitting back and observing is the best aerial offense.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Here 8 paragraphs down it starts with the Zero lied undisturbed 

World War II Plus 55


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Then post this stuff boy! Get yourself some Forum Cred This would have been a great post.  Just give the original URL credit like this...

World War II Plus 55

"_Meanwhile, the Japanese are delayed by American attacks and the need to refuel, and can’t launch an attack on Dutch Harbor until 3 p.m. Rear Adm. Kakuji Kakuta hurls 17 bombers and 15 fighters at the enemy. The planes hurtle in at 4 p.m. and attack the grounded liner Northwestern, driven up on the beach by a williwaw, her 16th grounding. Japanese bombs do heavy damage but the ship’s crew floods the engine room to stop the fire. The grounded liner’s engines provide heat, steam and power to Dutch Harbor. Japanese bombers rake Dutch Harbor’s oil tanks and installations, demolishing one wing of the base hospital. Four big fuel tanks explode with a roar heard 40 miles away, incinerating 750,000 gallons of 100 octane. Only 18 men are killed, 25 injured, but the Japanese take no casualties.

However, en route back, eight American P-40 fighters attack the enemy. Both sides lose two aircraft. As the Zeroes rumble home, one, piloted by Flight Petty Officer Tadayoshi Koga, spots a PBY flying low in the water. He streaks down to finish off the seaplane and splashes the PBY. But the PBY’s blister gunner, Aviation Machinist’s Mate W.H. Rawls, helps turn the tide of World War II by putting a bullet through Koga’s oil pressure line. Pressure goes down to zero. Convinced his engine will pack up, he turns his crippled plane to land on Akutan Island, putting out a voice distress message. Koga lands with his wheels down, a mistake on the boggy tundra. The wheels get caught in the tundra, flip the Zero on its back and break Koga’s neck, killing the pilot.

The Zero lies undisturbed for a month when a US Navy PBY’s crew spots it. A Navy team is sent to retrieve this prize. Koga’s Zero is damaged, but mostly intact. American crews quickly ship the Zero back to the States, the first Zero captured intact by the Americans. In California the Zero is re-assembled and test-flown before a team of engineers from Grumman, which is designing a new fighter called the F6F Hellcat. Most of the design is nearly completed, and test models have been flown. But by studying the Zero and its principles, the Grumman team is able to make a few more changes to a design that is already capable of driving the Zero from the skies and giving the Allies supremacy in the air. After the war, a myth will develop that Koga’s Zero enabled the Americans to change the Hellcat’s design, which is not true.

_"


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

ok


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 1, 2008)

Other than the fact that the A6M2 was discovered by the crew of a patroling PBY, most of that write up is nonsense. The A6M2 recovered from the Aleutians had absolutely nothing, say again, *nothing* to do with the design of the F6F.

Rich


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea what is that about?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

R Leonard said:


> Other than the fact that the A6M2 was discovered by the crew of a patroling PBY, most of that write up is nonsense. The A6M2 recovered from the Aleutians had absolutely nothing, say again, *nothing* to do with the design of the F6F.
> 
> Rich



Rich, didn't the post state that it was a myth? What exactly are you contesting in the post?


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 1, 2008)

ccheese said:


> If memory serves, the Koga Zero was destroyed in a ground accident.
> Another plane taxi'd into it cutting it up pretty bad. They [whoever they
> were] decided not to repair it. How it was disposed of was not made public.



LCDR Richard G Crommelin, skipper of VF-88, got an opportunity to fly #4593 in February, 1945. His brother, CDR John Crommelin was in charge of training at ComFAirWest. So, with "Uncle John," as he was known, seeing to Dick's education, it was logical he should get a Zero hop. On taxiing out for this hop, Dick was overtaken by an airplane, SB2C-4, which was notorious for miserable vision ahead when in the 3 point attitude. The "Beast" just sawed its way through the Zero from tail to cockpit stopping just short of Dick. Truly, it as a tragedy for the machine, but a miracle for Dick. Dick Crommelin, who was my father's roommate aboard Yorktown (CV-5) when they were in VF-42, was later lost over Hokkaido on 15 July 1945.

My father, who by the time Dick's Zero hop was so dramatically cut short was asst ops officer for TF-38 working for Jimmy Thach, had the opportunity to pick up some flight time iout of NAS North Island in April - March 1945 while the TF staff was ashore between deployments. In the corner of a hangar he found the piled up remains of #4593. He removed the starboard wingtip, the airspeed indicator, and the manifold pressure gauge. These we carried around from duty station to duty station until he retired in 1971. In the mid 1980's he gave the wingtip and the instruments to the Navy Museum at NAS Anacostia in Washington DC. 

It was John Crommelin's predecessor at ComFAirWest training, Jimmy Flatley, and his fighter training officer, my father, who arranged to have #4593 flown from its storage at the NATC shop at NAS Anacostia to NAS North Island where it could be put to use. He once wrote:

"I, too, saw this Zero as a pile of salvage at NAS San Diego - in the balloon barn. The A R did a beautiful job of restoration. At that time I was freshly back form Midway as a CV-5 survivor. I left for Pearl SW Pac in Oct '42 so couldn't follow developments as it was being rebuilt. By the time I returned from SW Pac in July 1943, the Zero had been long gone to the east coast. It went to Tactical Air Intelligence Center (TAIC) and base at Anacostia. After F.M. Trapnell and a number of other worthies such as "Boogie" H[offman]. tested, compared, evaluated it, the Army put it through similar paces. 

"From Aug 1943 to 4 Nov 1944 I was VF training officer staff ComFAirWest Coast and assistant to Jim Flatley through most of that time until he went to work for Marc Mitscher in TF-58. He was relieved by John Crommelin. While working for Flatley I learned that the Zero still at Anacostia was flyable but in a state of disuse. We got some pressure up (you remember J. H. Flatley, Jr.!) and got the machine ferried out to Hangar 40 North Island, our office and general hangout. The Zero was in dire need of attention and care and got it. 

"All this took time and I'm not sure the plane could be flown before Jim went out to the Fast Carriers. My log shows what must have been one of the earliest flights in our custody - 14 Sep 1944. Several hops later my log show 21 Oct - 'Flight with J.G. Crommelin - he in FM-2 - pretty even.' My last hop in this Zero was 25 Oct 44. On 4 Nov., as a result of the long reach of J. Thach, I was flying to Ulithi to go to work for him on J.S. McCain's TF-38 staff. Sometime during my absence the Zero received strike damage because when I returned to Coronado for a few weeks in Mar 1945 the wreckage of the Koga Zero was piled up in Hangar 40. My guess is that the mishap occurred in Jan or Feb 1945. Grief over this was short lived - we got a beautiful low-time Zero, model 52, captured on Guam and I got some mightily interesting flights in this bird, but that's another story.

"As to the Zero 21, I believe most of my information comes from John Crommelin concerning its loss. Since his brother, Richard, was involved he had more than casual interest in the mishap. Dick, a friend, classmate from USNA, classmate Pensacola, room mate almost a year while we were in VF-42, Yorktown, was headed West with his squadron, VF-88, and they were in San Diego for transportation. As C.O., but also with John seeing to Dick's education, it was logical he should get a Zero hop. On taxiing out for this hop, Dick was overtaken by an airplane, SB2C-4, which has miserable vision ahead when in the 3 point attitude. The "Beast" just sawed its way through the Zero from tail to cockpit stopping just short of Dick. Truly, it as a tragedy for the machine, but a miracle for Dick. Pity we later lost him over Hokkaido on one of our last TF-38 strikes of the war." 

As a young fellow in the very late 1960s and early 1970’s I was known to operate a rather hot 1966 Pontiac GTO; mounted on the dash of that car was a manifold pressure gauge . . . from A6M2 # 4593. I believe that was the last of our cars in which that instrument was semi-permanently mounted, so I guess you could say I was the last one to use a piece of this airplane operationally.

Rich


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

Great post Leonard!


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 1, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Rich, didn't the post state that it was a myth? What exactly are you contesting in the post?



What is written is 
" In California the Zero is re-assembled and test-flown before a team of engineers from Grumman, which is designing a new fighter called the F6F Hellcat. Most of the design is nearly completed, and test models have been flown. But by studying the Zero and its principles, the Grumman team is able to make a few more changes to a design that is already capable of driving the Zero from the skies and giving the Allies supremacy in the air. After the war, a myth will develop that Koga’s Zero enabled the Americans to change the Hellcat’s design, which is not true."

The fact he covers himself with the last sentence is neither here nor there. He repeats the myth above, apparently as some sort of fact. A6M2 #4593 was not test flown for Grumman. So, if the author wants to call it a myth, why does he even mention it? Not criticizing anyone here, just some, IMO, poor research and poor writing with a CYA tag. Zero-F6F myth is one of my pet peeves.

Rich


----------



## RAF_Loke (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sure that not many of you have seen this one before?!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

Its just a Photoshop of the original photo (poor one at that).


----------



## RAF_Loke (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope.
At the time it was taken Photoshop wasn't invented.
But you can try and guess how come a whole Squadron of Spits are dressed in Luftwaffe colours?!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

Doesn't mean it hasn't been done after Photoshop was invented. The aircraft are all of one squadron (by the identification codes) and the Germans never captured that many Spitfires of that type let alone a squadron at the same time. However they could be British Spitfires pretending to be 109's.


----------



## wh1skea (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find the USAAF serial numbers of any captured P-51's?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2008)

That's some cool stuff there Gnomney! Since it was 1950 were those replica Spitfires or the Actual ones?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

They will likely have been real ones (surplus air force stock/reserve unit aircraft), from the cockpit hoods they are late models Spitfires (MKXIV/MKXVIII/MK21/MK22). And as you can see by the wings they are the clipped wing versions (low level).


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Found this picture today on ebay, kinda interesting.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 9, 2008)

wh1skea said:


> Anyone know where I can find the USAAF serial numbers of any captured P-51's?



Check out this link at the LEMB board.
Captured North American P-51 Mustangs - Luftwaffe Experten Message Board


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool Microdow.....Look at the tail how shot up it is...


----------



## RAF_Loke (Sep 10, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> However they could be British Spitfires pretending to be 109's.



Right on Gnomey!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Is that a British Pilot next to the Plane or German....I really can't tell


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Is that a British Pilot next to the Plane or German....I really can't tell


Peak of the hat is pretty big for a RAF hat and he looks to well dressed to be a pilot


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Ya he does lol


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2008)

Good job, Gnomey. What clued me in was the codes on the second machine down are backwards.


----------



## swoose (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks to all the previous posters~!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool shot of the Me-163, I dont remember ever seeing that picture.


----------



## Chriss1958 (Sep 27, 2008)

Texans (sic) for the Teutons.

As promised, Allied aircraft in German hands, first up from the North American Company (please note that if the Swastika is not there it's because some politically correct pinko's removed it ):


----------



## Chriss1958 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hawks with the Hun.

Now some Curtiss products in Luftwaffe service curtesy of the French and Norwegian Air Forces. Used by the Germans as advanced fighter trainers the first picture is a Curtiss H75A operated by JFS 1(note the JFS 1 top-hat on a cane insignia) at Werneuchen:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mustangs with the 'Master Race'

NA P.51D Mustang razor backs under the Hakenkreuz:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Sep 27, 2008)

Jugs with the Jerries.

More Zirkus Rosarius aircraft. Touring the front line western Jagdgeschwader, the unit provided hands on encounters with an enemy aircraft. Bf 109 pilots were over awed by the roomyness of the Jug's vast cockpit compared to their own slim. even cramped, 'office'.


----------



## Chriss1958 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lockheeds for the Lebensraum lovers.

Zirkus Rosarius had at least two of these aircraft:


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pics..
It's easy to see how a fighter could end up behind enemy lines and get captured but how did the Texans get captured? Why would a trainer aircraft end up behind hun lines?


----------



## v2 (Oct 3, 2008)

P-40


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

Not many "D" models on those 'Stangs!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 8, 2008)

This is not a captured one but I think it may interest you all.
This T-6 was used by JASDF and now an educational material at Nara National College of Technology.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Thanks for the pics..
> It's easy to see how a fighter could end up behind enemy lines and get captured but how did the Texans get captured? Why would a trainer aircraft end up behind hun lines?


They were probabaly captured from a country that got over run.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2008)

Already in the D.XXI thread, but I think it also belongs here:


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice pics Guys


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 10, 2008)

I know these are taken from the game but the person who made the skins used some photos to make the skins

Captured P-51






Captured BF-109






Another captured P-51






Captured P-51 model


----------



## wingman007 (Nov 18, 2008)

kool pic keep up the good work!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2008)

Just noticed the pic of the model of a captured P51. I may be wrong, but I suspect the inspiration for this model might have stemmed from the 1948 Warner Bros movie 'Fighter Squadron'. Eight P51's, including at least two P51C's, of the 195th FS, California National Guard, were used as Luftwaffe fighters, whilst the 'Allies' were portrayed by P47's! 
At least the 'razorback' Mustangs looked a bit more like Messerschmitts, even if the overall dark colour scheme and very spurious markings were a bit dodgy!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup I agree Terry

109's suit German and German only liverys with maybe the exception of a few Italian machines

Something to me just doesn't look right with the stars on them


----------



## blkstne (Nov 28, 2008)

On a Tuskegee bomber excort mission it was reported that a Black Mustang flew up to the bomber group as shown in the below painting. 

They showed a German p-51D on History channal's DOGFIGHTS sneeking up on the bombers.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yNBGGRJ8Tk_


----------



## Marcel (Jan 15, 2009)

A rare one, Curtis-Wright CW-21 from the Dutch ML-KNIL recaptured on a Japanese airfield. It's the one in the middle with all the people around it. In the back a captured B17. The one up front is a Curtis CW-22.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 15, 2009)

blkstne said:


> On a Tuskegee bomber excort mission it was reported that a Black Mustang flew up to the bomber group as shown in the below painting.
> 
> They showed a German p-51D on History channal's DOGFIGHTS sneeking up on the bombers.
> 
> ...




I've seen that episode before. but that picture....I find it extremely hard to believe any D's would be enlisted in the luftwaffe.


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2009)

Zirkus Rosarius

the "Circus" used captured RAF and US bombers and fighters for familarization trials with LW pilots and crews all through the war. none of them were ever used in action.

Kg 200 is suppose to have used several US typesa for agent dropping but none of the mythical "follow the bombers and record height and directional movements and how many" Sure I have ready dozens and dozens accts of bomber servicemen noting them in the distance and following the bomber stream but imagine the JG's not knowing they were up there and coming in and shooting down your Kameraden..........you see my point. The LW ground techs behind the listening and radar devices could plot all of this anyway as soon as the heavies and little ones left England, all this till wars eventual end.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2009)

Trebor said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe any D's would be enlisted in the luftwaffe.



I am going to have to double check but I believe that KG 200 did employ P-51D's. I know they had several P-51s. I believe that most of them were B and C variants, but I believe there was one D in use.

I will have to check though, as I am not 100% sure on this and could be wrong. When I get back from Dresden this weekend I will check out a book of mine that lists all aircraft used by KG 200.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 15, 2009)

alrighty, Adler, I look forward to it


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 15, 2009)

These profiles are from the book. Strangers in a Strange Land by squadron singnal along with the black and white photo. Notice one of the 50 cal machine gun holes if faired over. The book On Special Missions, The Luftwaffe's Research and Experimental squadrons 1923-1945 have a couple of pictures of a P-51D also.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 15, 2009)

well..i dident see thisone in the thread..its a Ju 88 A4 captured by the americans ( not the same that survives today in the USAF Museum. this was scrapped in the 50`s after eveluation..atleast what i have learned from smitshonian..they still have a few parts from this aircraft that was salvaged by a collector when it was scrapped )

love the paintscheme in this Ju 88


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shot Mr. G. Scrapped? Sacriledge!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

i know..its terrible.. but thats life i guess.. I know somewhere i have seen a close up of the noseart ( made by the US crew..and it should be here somewhere ) and i will try to find it..that is a Ju 88 i am planning to make a modell of 

GF


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2009)

not sure if this is the place to put this..but this is all that is left from the Ju 88 A4 pictured above ( today stored in smitshonian )

a sad reminder of what once was..and what could have been


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmmmm.... thats unfortunate


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2009)

Couple of more captured Junkers Ju-88 vol 2 Kargeo books


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2009)

Trebor said:


> alrighty, Adler, I look forward to it



It appears that up to 4 P-51D's were captured by the Luftwaffe and used by Versuchsverband Ob.d.L/OKL (Rosarius Zirkus aka Circus). However as Erich pointed out they were used for testing only and not used in combat against the allies.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 16, 2009)

ooo, fascinating, Adler  thanks!


someone post more pics!


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Marcel said:


> A rare one, Curtis-Wright CW-21 from the Dutch ML-KNIL recaptured on a Japanese airfield. It's the one in the middle with all the people around it. In the back a captured B17. The one up front is a Curtis CW-22.



CW-21 was found in excellent condition at Singapore in 1945...


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2009)

and ex soviet's...Il-2 and I-16


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2009)

Cool !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## imalko (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay, so this might not be "really" about captured aircraft, but some of you might find this interesting.

In April 1945 one damaged B-17 bomber force-landed on Yugoslav airfield at Sombor in northern Serbia, which was the base of Yugoslav 11th fighter wing equipped with Yak-3 fighters. American crew abandoned their airplane and with help of partisans returned to their base in Italy. The airplane was identified as Boeing B-17G-50 DL (number 44-6422) from 483rd BG 15th AF USAAF. Yugoslav mechanics and ground crews repaired it to flying condition using parts from other damaged airplanes of the same type that were "lying around" on this an other airfields across Yugoslavia.

But soon order came from partisan command that this B-17 is to be handed over to Soviets. This was done and Soviet pilots flew the airplane to the unknown destination in the east.

This "Yugoslav" Flying Fortress was marked with partisan markings - red stars - but only on the both sides of the fuselage, making strange combination of partisan/Soviet/American markings. All other American national and tactical markings remained unchanged.

The further fate of this B-17 in Soviet hands remains unknown.

The pictures were taken from "AEROmagazin"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2009)

Very interesting. I was never aware of something like that happening.


----------



## imalko (Mar 17, 2009)

It appears that Yugoslav partisan command first offered this particular repaired B-17 back to the Americans but they were not interested since they already had it "written-off". Yugoslavia had no intention of forming heavy bomber units so this B-17 was in the end handed over to Soviets, since they had shown "great" interest in it.


----------



## imalko (Mar 17, 2009)

On 12th February 1945 one Junkers Ju 87B-2 of Luftwaffe's NSGr 10 lost its orientation and landed on partisan held airfield "Sanski Most". Crew was captured and airplane was over painted with partisan red star markings and subsequently operationally used against the enemy up until final liberation of Yugoslavia.

Picture shows Stuka at the airfield "Rajlovac" in May 1945, just after the end of the war. In the backround stands one captured Dornier Do 17K.

Picture and illustration from "AEROmagazin"


----------



## imalko (Mar 18, 2009)

Soviets captured number of Fw 190D-9 towards the end of war. It appears that this aircrafts were even used operationally against the Germans during battle for Berlin in April 1945.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 18, 2009)

Interesting about the B-17, Ive never heard that story either. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2009)

Very interesting regarding the B-17. I hadn't heard anything similar before.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 20, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I thought this might be a good topic
> 
> The attached clip is a "guess" from a FAA Corsair captured in Norway. Does any one have information on this or any other "odd" captured WWII aircraft?



Post-war F4U-5. Nice rendering, though.


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Chocks away! (Mar 24, 2009)

More info on the captured Fw-190s would be appreciated... Is there a reliable source that actually states that the were used operationally by the Soviets?


----------



## antoni (Mar 25, 2009)

The photographs are of a small number of new Fw 190D-9s captured in the spring of 1945 at Marienburg (Then in East Prussia, now Malbork Poland), where the photographs were taken. They were taken over by a Fighter Aviation Regiment of the Red Banner Baltic Fleet Air Arm. Supposedly two fighter regiments of the RBBF opperated this type during 1945-46 but no details of their service are known.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 25, 2009)

wait a minute, are those last 2 aircraft JU-88s?


----------



## deathbybulletsmg42 (Apr 5, 2009)

RAF_Loke said:


> I'm sure that not many of you have seen this one before?!


damn


----------



## RAF_Loke (Apr 6, 2009)

They were painted like that for a movie or an air show


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2009)

Shame for Goering - he would have loved to see them on his inventory..!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 6, 2009)

Seems like Gallands wish came true!


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool V2, I just saw a couple of days and Bleinheim in captured Italian colors. I will see if I can find it again.


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mossie in German hands....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2009)

Some more British bombers from the Bundes Archives....


----------



## WhiteLion (Jul 16, 2009)

Hiya, just got Jays Kits' PR MkXI and am going to do the decals/paint job for the one captured by Luftwaffe and used for training. The photo on the box (of the actual 'plane) is pretty crap, so I'll find summat better or post a pic of the finished article. Gotta go now, Jon


----------



## Waynos (Jul 16, 2009)

Although this isn't a captured aircraft, it is rare enough to see an RAF Yak that I think its worth putting here;


----------



## v2 (Nov 5, 2009)

He111H-20


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice pics, all, and thanks!

But I'm curious. Given the unique silhouette of certain aircraft, were there ever incidences of friendly fire resulting from misidentifying?


----------



## piet (Nov 16, 2009)

one of my favorite aircraft that never made it,like to have one in 1/32 scale


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Very nice pics, all, and thanks!
> 
> But I'm curious. Given the unique silhouette of certain aircraft, were there ever incidences of friendly fire resulting from misidentifying?


tons and tons 
I recentlt read where a Spit shot down a Spit and the wingman of the shot down Spit chased and shot down the offending Spit


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.pipercubforum.com/luftcubs.htm


----------



## v2 (Dec 13, 2009)

Fokker G-1


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice! I've always loved the G1


----------



## imalko (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's another interesting picture of captured aircraft...


----------



## Marcogrifo (Dec 13, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Very cool V2, I just saw a couple of days and Bleinheim in captured Italian colors. I will see if I can find it again.



Here it is (source: La Seconda Guerra Mondiale - Gli Aerei Stranieri):



> Two pictures of the Bristol Blenheim Mk.IV S.N. N3589 landed at Pantelleria airport on September, 13th 1940













Cheers


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2009)

Dont think these have been posted yet!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2009)

from No. 2044: Kettering's Buzz Bomb


----------



## drgondog (Dec 27, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Very nice pics, all, and thanks!
> 
> But I'm curious. Given the unique silhouette of certain aircraft, were there ever incidences of friendly fire resulting from misidentifying?



hell yes! Most gunners, particularly new ones (air or ground) were too excited to positively id any aircraft before shooting. One of my dad's friends in the 355th was shot down over Germany by B-17 gunners while he (and 7 other Mustangs) were 'essing' over them flying escort with no enemy fighters in sight or attacks in process.

ditto game birds. I have no idea how many guys I have hunted with (with a lot of experience) that have blasted hen pheasants or Suzie Mallards because they simply weren't looking at easy to identify markings.

I had a friend shot out of a tree blind in the everglades who was wearing a silver/red/blue beaded jacket by a turkey hunter. Fortunatel my friend didn't regain consciousness in time for me to get between them. He recovered fully but was too lucky to imagine.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Very nice pics, all, and thanks!
> 
> But I'm curious. Given the unique silhouette of certain aircraft, were there ever incidences of friendly fire resulting from misidentifying?


Read this thread, it happened alot: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/death-george-preddy-22391.html



drgondog said:


> ...I had a friend shot out of a tree blind in the everglades who was wearing a silver/red/blue beaded jacket by a turkey hunter. Fortunatel my friend didn't regain consciousness in time for me to get between them. He recovered fully but was too lucky to imagine.


Been there done that...some friends and I were deer hunting and encountered some idiots brush-shooting at a considerable distance, at what they thought was a buck.

They quickly discovered that the "buck" they were shooting at was more than one, was two legged, and could swear in very clear and precise english...and armed...

Needless to say, they quickly left the area.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like hunting in the US should earn a Campaign Medal!
As mentiond, there were many, many instances of 'misidentification', which was the reason for special markings on allied fighters, particularly in the ETO. The first was probably the Typhoon which, in plan form, could be mistaken for the FW190, so at first, yellow stripes were painted on the wings, chord-wise, and later, narrow black and white stripes on the inderside of the wings (not to be confused with the broader AEAF stripes from June 5th 1944.).
The P51B/C was mistaken for the Bf109, and had white stripes added to the wings, tailplanes and fin/rudder, which continued with the D and K models, being black on NMF aircraft. The P47 had similar stripes, as it's big radial engine was often mistaken for that of the FW190 and so on.
And of course, come 'D-Day' all allied aircraft, except heavy bombers, operating over the beachead and northern Europe, had the AEAF stripes - just in case!


----------



## Pong (Dec 28, 2009)

Pretty interesting photos guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glider (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice photo of the captured 109. Cannot help but notice that it doesn't have the underwing 20mm guns.


----------



## Glider (Dec 30, 2009)

Another 190


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually looks pretty smart like that.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Actually looks pretty smart like that.



Yes it does.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2009)

Booo!!

No it doesn't!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh no it doesn't! Oh yes it does!! Arnim Faber's bird isn't it, the one he landed at Pembrey, thinking he'd crossed the English Channel, when he'd actually crossed the Bristol Channel?!!
Nice shot Glider.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2009)

very interesting one there Glider, hadnt seen that one. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------



## Glider (Dec 31, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Oh no it doesn't! Oh yes it does!! Arnim Faber's bird isn't it, the one he landed at Pembrey, thinking he'd crossed the English Channel, when he'd actually crossed the Bristol Channel?!!
> Nice shot Glider.



It is the one from Pembrey. I have discovered that the RAF had a number of 190's to use in testing. Another one was tested in 1943 where small differences were found but it was effectively the same as this. Later in April 1944 the one being used for testing went U/S and they asked for a replacement from Italy where they had some in crates. 

Unfortunately I couldn't find any further photo's


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I might have pics of the later captured FW190's being evaluated by the RAF etc. Faber's of course was the first, but there was an A4, I think A6, A8 and a D. IIRC, the A8 is the one now in the Imperial War Museum, now re-painted in an authentic scheme - at last!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

I think one in natural metal (like the P-51's P-417's) would have looked pretty sharp too.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 5, 2010)

Messerschmitt Bf-110E1 ex 4./ZG76 W.Nr 4035 captured North Africa and used by the RAF 1941 named the Belle of Berlin





He-111H a captured aircraft used by French Airforce FAF GB.1.31 Aunis 1944-45


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the question mark.


----------



## imalko (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea, its a good one. I believe I saw a picture of captured Bf 109 with the similar mark somewhere too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love the question mark.


That is a neat touch. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, the question mark gives it that  look.


----------



## Glider (Jan 8, 2010)

A couple of others


----------



## Pong (Jan 11, 2010)

Now that is awesome. Great pics.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 11, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Messerschmitt Bf-110E1 ex 4./ZG76 W.Nr 4035 captured North Africa and used by the RAF 1941 named the Belle of Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's some more pictures I think of the same ship. (found on as auction site) HS was 260 squadron RAF was it not? Enjoy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Glider (Jan 11, 2010)

Re 450 squadron. I could be wrong but I believe they had a reputation for getting hold of captured aircraft and using them for all sorts of things. This included an Italian floatplane that they couldn't fly but used for trips around a bay.

Anyway back for a couple more pictures


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 11, 2010)

The last picture of the He-111 has had the question mark replaced by what looks like a "G". Wonder what the reason was on that.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beaupower,

I think that was the original German code, and painted out later. 8)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah, could very well be. I didnt think about that. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 26, 2010)

here are a few athat I scanned from Spitfire The Canadians


----------



## imalko (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice! It would be even nicer if you had resized the pictures first.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 26, 2010)

imalko said:


> Nice! It would be even nicer if you had resized the pictures first.


I did but give me a break I'm an old geezer


----------



## piet (Jan 26, 2010)

imalko said:


> Nice! It would be even nicer if you had resized the pictures first.



Or get a bigger screen
piet


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2010)

found a couple bf 110s going through Bundesarchiv......


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

a b-17


----------



## v2 (Apr 8, 2010)

KAWASAKI Ki - 61 Swallow


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 13, 2010)

Can I ask - where these odd planes actually used on combat missions for their new owners?

I can imagine that causing problems..an AAA gunner for instance would be likely to see a HE111s distinctive shape and shoot at it, regardless of markings etc.

I wouldn't feel too confident flying one over my own lines.


----------



## ppopsie (Apr 13, 2010)

There is a Ju 88 shows off in the movie titled "In Which We Serve."


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 13, 2010)

guess it would depend on how desperate you were. ammo/resupply might be an issue, so would enough hours fpr the pilot to be combat ready and not just fodder. my dad said he once blew past a flight of 3 109s being led by a 51 with a nazi markings...he was low on ammo and fuel so didnt turn and neither did they...but at that point catching them would have been tough.


----------



## cactus42 (Apr 13, 2010)

How in the h-eck did a US pacific theatre fighter aircraft end up with NAZI markings in a Scandanavian nation's AF?


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 14, 2010)

this is a pretty cool site...its about KG200. the germans had captured 40 airworthy B17s and atleast 4 B 24s...here's the link. interesting reading.

KG200 Site - The Real KG200 - Allied Planes Used


----------



## Pong (Apr 17, 2010)

Njaco said:


> a b-17



That would make for an interesting model Fort.


----------



## Marcel (May 8, 2010)

A very rare one which I took from e-bay a few weeks ago: Colour picture of a Fokker G.1. Taken in Rechlin I think.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2010)

A D.520 and a Potez 63 used by JG 101. Found them on this website and you have to check the site! Its more interesting than the pics!

1944 JG 101 Pau


----------



## Glider (Jun 11, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> Can I ask - where these odd planes actually used on combat missions for their new owners?
> 
> I can imagine that causing problems..an AAA gunner for instance would be likely to see a HE111s distinctive shape and shoot at it, regardless of markings etc.
> 
> I wouldn't feel too confident flying one over my own lines.



It wasn't an attacking aircraft but the one that always makes me smile was the Fiesler Storch that was used by AVM Broadhurst as his personal transport. He flew Churchill in it to visit the RAF soon after D Day. The idea of flying the Prime Minister into the combat zone over notoriously trigger happy AA crews in a German aircraft must have been asking for trouble. I have a photo somewhere that I will try to dig out.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought this photo was interesting in that we had a 109 on display in Kansas City in early 1943.


----------



## v2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Me-109


----------



## peterpro (Aug 25, 2010)

blkstne said:


> On a Tuskegee bomber excort mission it was reported that a Black Mustang flew up to the bomber group as shown in the below painting.
> 
> They showed a German p-51D on History channal's DOGFIGHTS sneeking up on the bombers.
> 
> ...




Did they shot it down?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2010)

Perhaps not captured, but certainly of interest...

Seversky P-35s dual cockpit in Japanese livery.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW, an entire squad.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, I believe they were actually purchased prior to the war. But I await other experts.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2010)

Matt, if I remember right, those two-seaters were the Seversky 2PA-B3 and 20 of them were sold to the IJN in the late 30's and re-designated by the IJN as the A8V-1.

The Japanese didn't seem to be too impressed with them, not sure whatever happened to them, perhaps someone out there has better info on thier service record.


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 12, 2010)

I saw this one and hadn't seen anyone post it yet. 

HE-177 A-5 taken by the RAF. An aircraft with the Geschwaderkennung code of F8 + AP from 6./KG 40 was captured by the Allies on September 1944 at Toulouse-Blagnac airfield. Transferred to the UK and was repainted with British roundels and serialled TS439.

BTW. these are NOT my images. I found them on the web. Wikii the HE-117.


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 12, 2010)

FW-200C RAF (GC+AE).

BTW. these are NOT my images. I found them on the web. http://asisbiz.com/Fw-200.html


----------



## P-40K-5 (Oct 12, 2010)

..


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 12, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Matt, if I remember right, those two-seaters were the Seversky 2PA-B3 and 20 of them were sold to the IJN in the late 30's and re-designated by the IJN as the A8V-1.
> 
> The Japanese didn't seem to be too impressed with them, not sure whatever happened to them, perhaps someone out there has better info on thier service record.



I believe they were used briefly in operations over China. Here's some additional info via Straggler's blog:

Aviation of Japan ??????

KR
Mark


----------



## kruaxi (Jul 8, 2011)

Excuse me if i open an old thread, but it's very interesting !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2011)

Not a problem kruaxi, it is indeed an interesting thread that is always looking for new content.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, post something!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> here are a few athat I scanned from Spitfire The Canadians


Any idea what flavor of blue the 109 is? Oddball schemes drives me crazy.


----------



## Ratsel (Oct 7, 2011)

its not blue.. its RLM 76. and its not a night fighter, its a high altitude intercepter.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ratsel said:


> its not blue.. its RLM 76. and its not a night fighter, its a high altitude intercepter.


Many thanks Ratsel and have really enjoyed your "Yellow 13" build. The Monogram 1/48 109, is it a G-10?


Geo


----------



## Ratsel (Oct 7, 2011)

Your very welcome. Yes my model is a G-10. And for you:






"Weisse 44" sister. Bf 109G-10 W.Nr.130 396, "Weisse 43", Fassberg, May 1945


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you. Just noticed the tail wheel seems longer on "43". Illusion or is there a reason?


Geo


----------



## Ratsel (Oct 7, 2011)

They both have the 20cm extension on the tailwheel.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2011)

Again thank you. Is that in the Monogram kit or will i have to modify the strut?


Geo


----------



## Ratsel (Oct 7, 2011)

Well mines a 30+year old Revell kit, and I had to make the strut.. no biggie


----------



## jimh (Oct 9, 2011)

I have to say this is one of the most informative threads I've seen in along time. Thanks for posting the obscure photos. The color shots of the 109s are spectacular. I've shot some surviving Luftwaffe aircraft in Europe and to be honest I have been too lazy to research thier individual historys. Until now. 

jim






Prague Avia 262




Le Bourget 111




Prague Avia 109




Prague Avia 109


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2011)

To be honest , the first shot and these last two ones don't show survived Luftwaffe aircraft. The fist one presents Avia S-92 ( but not Avia 262) and was assembled in Czechoslovakia in 1946 as memo serves. The second shot showes Avia S-199 ( not Avia 109 ) that was making by Avia and Aero factories in 1948. The third image shows Avia CS-199 ( also the post-war product ) , the training variant of the Avia S-199. All planes are of post-war Czechoslovak painting scheme with national markings.

However these are very nice pictures.


----------



## DBII (Oct 21, 2011)

good thread guys.


DBII


----------



## jimh (Oct 21, 2011)

@Wurger, thanks, I am still digging into the history of these aircraft. At the time the tour guide told us that these airframes were assembled from German built components after the war and flown into the late 50's. They also have a 2 seat 262 which we were shown but not allowed to photograph. It was being restored and they wanted to keep it private. This museum has an incredible collection. There is a P-47 fuselage in storage which they claim to be Gabreski's airplane...there is no paint on it and we were not given access to the serial number so I remain skeptical, but it is great folklore. 

jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

Very cool info!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2011)

jimh said:


> At the time the tour guide told us that these airframes were assembled from German built components after the war and flown into the late 50's.



That's true. Czechoslovakia was the country involved into production of Bf109 and a few other aircraft for the Nazi Germany during WW2. The industry was equipped with very modern German installations. Also workers were very qualified ones. There was many parts of German planes left after the war all around the country. Czechs used a strict policy of gathering all aircraft components that could be found at their territory . Frantisek Janca and Frantisek Sykora were responsible for collecting of air-equipment that was gathered at Kralupy airfield. And then it was sent to Avia factory. Airframes were sent from Slukovo, wings from Krasikovo, wooden tails from Korycan and from Tisinovo - planes at different stages of assembly. Because many of these parts were damaged Avia people made manufactuting documentation for making parts from scratch. This let them to start making German designed aircrfat for the CAF. The only problem there was a lack of an engine factory where DB 605 motors could be assembled. However there was a great number of finished engines storaged in Czech. So the Ministry of Defense ordered to start assembling of Messerschmitt Bf109G-14 and G-12, Arado 96, Siebel 204D and Bucker 181. The fighter machine was coded with C-10 name ( C = cvicny - training). Because the Avia factory in Cakovice was the plant that was assembling Bf109 during the war , it was ordered to the factory. Aero and Letov factories in Letany were those cooperating in the process. Engines DB 605 ( Czech name M-605) were prepared by Motorlet plant in Jinonice. The first assembled Bf109G-14 took off on the 12th February 1946. It was powered by DB-605 engine but the engine cowling was of G-14/AS type but without the MW installation mounted. All tests on the machine lasted untill 1948. In June 1946 the seconed assembled plane was tested. By the 14th May 1947 , 21 planes were assembled. The last aircraft of the series was the last one equipped with the M-605 engine. In March 1946 20 planes were given to the National Security Corps and used for patrol flights along borderlines. In August of 1947 the Ministry of Defense introduced new symbols for aircraft types and then the C-10 became S-99. It has to be mentioned that these planes had many accidents because of engine overheating and wearing, also because of undercarriage unenduring. 

be continued....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2011)

Because there were two fuselage of Bf 109G-12 ( the training variant of Messerschmitt Bf109G ) among all gathered parts, they made a decision of assembling planes for pilots' training. The first one took off on 20th June 1946 and the second one on the 13th August 1946. Both planes were powered by M-605A engine ( DB 605A-1 ) and weren't armed. Although their engine cowlings made it possible to mount machine guns vz. 131/13N ( MG131 made in Czechoslovakia). The pilot traing process started on the 1st February 1947. In order to make the process quicker one Bf 109K was assembled in The Engeenier School in Liberec. The plane with one C-10 together was used for a ground training. After nine months both Bf 109G-12s got back to Avia plant for the engine replacement. Then M 605D engines were attached. ALso there were changed engine cowlings for the same like C-10 had. It means that these were of Bf 109G-14/AS. Additionally the cockpit conopies were replaced with non-frame pressed ones. The test flight of both renovated planes were carried out in April 1947 and then planes were signed with C-110 symbol. The Ministry of Defense ordered next training planes in the Avia factory and therefore they needed to make fuselages for these planes by an alteration to airframes of single-seaters. Because there wasn't any documentation for Bf109G-12 they rebuilt one fuselage and tested its durability with a success.
The first flight of a such rebuilt plane was on 19th May 1947. Unfortunately it was damaged when landing because one of main landing gear leg stayed retracted. Damages weren't major and the plane was repaired quickly. There were 29 double-seaters assembled by the Sepetember 1947. The last one of them got its test flight on the 1st September 1947 and was already signed with the aircraft symbol CS-99. S-99 training planes were using up to the beginning of 1950 and untill M-605 engines were in working order.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2011)

And some info on the Avia CS-199 of the Prague-Kbely Aviation Museum...

UC-26 (cn 199-565) Probably only one preserved post war by Avia factory builded twin-seat german Bf 109G-12. This "Mezek" (Mule) served until early 1950s in flying school at Prostejov, later was discovered in the yard of school in Celachovice and in 1966 moved to Kbely museum for restoration. Here is displayed in original appearance from service in Prostejov.

A few shots ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2011)

On a side note Wurger, in regards to your comment "Also workers were very qualified ones", I had the opportunity to work with a gentleman years ago, who was Czech. He used to do major engine machining for our shop and I found out that when he was 16 years old, he worked for the Germans at a nearby Luftwaffe base as a shop helper at first. The Germans took a liking to him and started teaching him how to do repairs on the Stuka, including the Jumo engine and then the Bf109 and the Daimler engines and so on.

He went on to become a master machinist and later came to the U.S. where he continued his trade until retiring.

He also had a complete working Jumo 211 in the back of his shop, on a stand...I wish I knew what happened to it after he passed away


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2011)

A very nice info here. Undoubtedly the aviation industry in Czechoslovakia was very advanced and "survived" in a very good condition. Glad you had an opportunity to meet the guy there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2011)

The following were taken from "Kitthawks over the Sands" by Michel Lavigne and James F. Edwards:

This 109 was probably from III/JG77 and had been damaged and left at Martuba airfield. It was captured by the RAF in November 1942, reapinted in 260 Squadron codes (much like the He 111 in the earlier posts) and flown for evaluation purposes.





Black 6 W. Nr 10639 from 8/JG77 is interesting in that it now resides at the Hendon museum, having been restored to flying condition until it pranged a few years back. These pics show it being captured after having been left damaged at Bur el Arca in November 1942. I had not seen these pics before and found them interesting.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2011)

In addition, the Bf 109G-2 "Black 6" was flown by Lt. Heinz Ludemann. The aircraft was damaged on the 4th November 1942 during a dogfight between 8./JG77 pilots and the RAF 112 Squadron ones flown Kittyhawks. Ludemann was made a forced landing at the Quotafiyas airfield near Gambut Main. F/Sgt D.Brown managed to open fire for less than a second and hit the plane but without any success seen. The Messerschmitt was found at the airfield by Ken McRae of the 239 RAF Wing for his commander Bobby Gibbes. The plane was repaired by maintenance crews of the 3th RAAF Squadron and coded with CV_V letters and the RAF markings.


----------



## finno2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good thread


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree


----------



## lv4142003 (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how many C47/DC2-3's were captured, confiscated or impressed by the Luftwaffe during WWII ? What color were they painted - if repainted at all, and there is one small photo of one C47 (I assume) on the net , are there any more? Thanks. Joe Hueber


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2011)

Joe, there's only a few examples of them in Luftwaffe service that I know of.

One was used by Luftwaffe Gen. Christiansen (Netherlands command), rec. code NA+LA and I understand that at least one other was attached to KG200.

I'm sure there's more, hopefully someone here has better info for you.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 7, 2011)

Njaco said:


> found a couple bf 110s going through Bundesarchiv......



NJACO; the night fighter Bf 110 as it is today:






Black 6 these days:






Both of these are at the RAF Museum, Hendon.

Many of the German machines in British markings, including the He 219 and Ar 232 (which was flown across the English Channel by test pilot Eric 'Winkle' Brown to collect hoards of stuff the Brits took as war booty), were taken at the Enemy Aircraft Exhibition at Farnborough, Hampshire in autumn (Fall) 1945. This was a showcase of what the Germans had been up to in aircraft design and featured flying displays by different Allied and Axis types, including Me 262s and Do 335s; one of these crashed, killing the British test pilot. Sadly, few of the aircraft that attended the exhibition survived.

If ever there was an airshow or event I would have loved to have seen, it would have been that one; similar to Watson's Whizzers.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2011)

To continue this fascinating thread, here are some interesting pictures:

Ju 290 Alles Kaput!






Bv 222






He 177


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2011)

Ju 88 PJ876






Quite a story behind this aircraft. The text is not mine; copyright RAF Museum, written by Andy Simpson, Aircraft and Exhibits Department:

Mid 1942: Possible original construction date as a Ju88 A-1 bomber, licence built by Heinkel at Rostock or Oranienburg with the manufacturers radio code CH + MB

Early 1943: Likely conversion date to R-1 standard. The Ju88 R-1 entered service early 1943 and was an interim development of the C-6 fighter variant and most were radar fitted for the nightfighter role. W/Nr 360043 served with IV/NJG.3, coded D5 + EV.

Sunday 09 May 43: Took off from Aalborg, Westerland, Denmark at 1503 hours, landing at Kristiansand, Norway for refuelling at 1603. Took off again at 1650 for a mission over the Skagerrak. The crew of three were: Flugzeugführer (Pilot) Oberleutnant Heinrich (or Herbert) Schmitt (age 29) - son of the one-time secretary to the Weimer Republic's Minister for Foreign Affairs, Gustav Streseman. Bordmechaniker (Flight Engineer) Oberfeldwebel (Sgt) Erich Kantwill; Bordfunker (Wireless Op/Gunner) Oberfeldwebel Paul Rosenberger.

Aviation historian Ken West records that these were a `peacetime' crew of some repute, though Schmitt and Rosenberger were loners who did not mix with other fliers. Schmitt, despite his length of service, had never shot down an allied aircraft. It is suggested that he had pro-British sympathies, and whilst serving with 2/NJG2 he had landed in the UK at Debden (14-15 Feb 41) and in Lincolnshire (20 May 41) on clandestine intelligence missions connected with British intelligence. Some authors claim that both Schmitt and Rosenberger had worked for British Intelligence for some time, having flown together since 1940.

According to Robert Hill in `The Great Coup'; both Schmitt and Rosenberger were motivated by experiences in the Spanish Civil War and abhorrence of Nazi Genocide. Schmitt was certainly from an anti-Nazi background and had apparently been passing information to the allies since 1940.

A letter from Helmut Fiedler, former groundcrew on this aircraft, written July 1998, adds some interesting details; ‘on the squadron one often thought why such a long serving crew with the customary awards had made no interceptions and shot nothing down…..Oberleutnant Schmitt and Oberfeldwebel Kontwill were friendly with us groundcrew. Oberfeldwebel Rosenberger was not liked by the air or groundcrew… He was a lone wolf…’

At 1710 hours Rosenberger sent a bogus message to Nightfighter HQ at Grove, Denmark, saying the aircraft had a starboard engine fire and Schmitt descended to sea level to get below German radar and dropped three life rafts to make the Germans think the plane and crew were lost at sea, then headed for Scotland. Kantwill was not part of the conspiracy and resisted until held at gunpoint by Rosenberger. Professor R V Jones in his book `Most Secret War', p.327 recorded that the crew had been ordered to intercept and shoot down an unarmed BOAC Mosquito courier flight from Leuchars, Scotland to Stockholm, Sweden and this caused Schmitt and Rosenberger to decide `it was time for them to get out of the war'.

The Ju88 was eventually intercepted by aircraft from No.165 (Ceylon) Squadron, flying Spitfire VBs from Peterhead with a detachment at Dyce airfield near Aberdeen. Blue section - 22 year old American Flt Lt Arthur Ford `Art' Roscoe DFC in BM515 (Blue 1) and Canadian Sgt B R S Scamen (Blue 2) in AB921 were scrambled form Dyce at 1750 with orders to intercept an unidentified aircraft.

The Squadron Diary records: `Arthur Roscoe and Ben Scamen were scrambled today to investigate a raider plotted due east of Peterhead. The raider turned south and eventually started to orbit as though lost. The section identified the raider as a Ju88 and when Arthur approached, the Hun dropped his undercart shot off very lights and waggled his wings. Blue 1 waggled his wings in turn and positioned himself in front of the enemy aircraft - Ben Scamen flew above and behind and the procession moved off to Dyce aerodrome where all landed safely causing a major sensation'.

Roscoe's report of the incident records contact made at 1805 hours 13 miles NNW of Aberdeen: `I was flying Blue 1 when we were scrambled to intercept an `X' raid said to be 15 miles east of Peterhead travelling west at 0 feet. We were vectored 030 and I flew at very high speed in order to intercept before bandit reached coast. When about half way to Peterhead, we were told the bandit was flying south about 5 miles out to sea. We turned east and flew out to sea for a few minutes and then orbited as bandit was reported due north of us going south. We were then told to come closer in shore and orbit. We were then told bandit was west of us and orbiting so I flew slightly NNW so I could see to port. I then saw bandit about 1 mile inland on my port bow at about 300-400 feet. I approached from his starboard beam and noticed his wheels were down and he fired numerous red very lights. I identified it as Ju88. He waggled his wings and I answered him back so I presumed he wished to be led to an Aerodrome. I positioned myself about 400 yards ahead of him and told Blue 2 to fly above and behind and to one side of bandit. The 88 raised his wheels and followed me back to Dyce. Upon reaching the aerodrome he lowered his wheels, fired more red lights, did a short circuit and landed. I followed him around during his complete run-in just out of range. We then pancaked

The Ju88 landed safely, despite being hit by the airfields AA guns, at 1820. No.165 Squadron's ORB records: `Blue section were ordered to investigate a raid under Peterhead section control (Flt Lt Crimp). The raider was plotted due east of Peterhead but turned south down the coast eventually orbiting a few miles NNW of Dyce. The fighters were vectored on to him and the aircraft was identified as a Ju88. The E/A lowered its undercarriage, fired off very lights and waggled its wings violently on Flt Lt Roscoe's approach. He replied in a similar manner and flew ahead to lead the E/A into Dyce. Blue 1 ordered Blue 2 to fly behind and above the Junkers and the whole party proceeded to Dyce and all landed safely. The pilots are to be congratulated for not opening fire and so bringing home valuable information for the technical branch and the Controller for his quick appreciation of the possibilities of the officer and bale handling of the situation."

The Dyce composite combat report of 9 May 1943 repeats the praise for the controller and Spitfire pilots and records that the Dyce airfield AA guns opened up whilst the Ju88 was in the circuit and scored one or two strikes.

This was a valuable coup for the British - the Ju88 was fitted with the latest FuG 202 Liechtenstein BC A.I radar. It was the first of its type to fall into British hands, complete with associated signals documents.

There had been no apparent pre-warning of the detection for the airfield or Spitfire pilots. Roscoe and Scamen were mentioned in despatches for the capture, although Professor R V Jones attempted, unsuccessfully to have them given the DFC for taking a calculated risk in not shooting down the Ju88.

Schmitt and Rosenberger co-operated fully with the British. Schmitts' safe arrival in the UK was signalled to his father in Germany with the coded message `May has come' broadcast by the British propaganda radio station `Gustav Seigfried Eins' and the Luftwaffe learnt of the defection a month later when Schmitt and Rosenberger took part in propaganda broadcasts. Kantwill did not co-operate and was incarcerated as a POW. Schmitt returned to Germany post-war, flew as a civil pilot and then emigrated and disappeared. Rosenberger assumed a new identify and by 1979 ran a hotel and restaurant in Marlborough, Wilts. Kantwill emigrated to Canada after release since his marriage had broken up during the war. The story was covered in detail in German newspapers in the 1970s.

11 May 43: Professor R V Jones (Assistant Directorate of Scientific Intelligence and an expert on German radar systems) arrived at Dyce to take charge of evaluation of the aircraft and its equipment and asked for it to be hangered to hide it from Luftwaffe reconnaissance aircraft.

PJ876 Today:


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice shots. THX for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2011)

I Think the He 177 looks rather fetching in RAF markings and invasion stripes.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2011)

I think the 177 is a tough looking aircraft regardless of the markings.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2011)

British test pilot Eric 'Winkle' Brown described the He 177 as reminding him of a Stirling that had sagged at the knees. He flew the thing as well, and if I can remember correctly, he was not impressed.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2011)

Next, some Japanese aircraft in the hands of the Allied Technical Air Intelligence Unit, South East Asia (IWM)

J2Ms







G4M






A6Ms






The rear one wearing the tail number BI-05 still survives, or part of it does:






On display at IWM Lambeth. The fuselage section in the background is that of the Bf 110 in which Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland in, on 10 May 1940.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)

Tragic...


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Tragic...



The Zero or Rudolf Hess?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's another "Where is it now?" image.

This picture was hijacked from earlier in this thread:






This photo was taken at either the RNZAF base at Jaquinot Bay or at Piva, from where it flew to the former under escort by RNZAF Corsairs (the same in the background, perhaps?). It wears the all- over white, with green crosses surrender scheme, but with the nasal area left unpainted. Notice also the lower section of each undercarriage door is missing. 

This is the same Zero today:






On display at the Auckland War Memorial Museum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)

The Zero!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2011)

But nice stuff again.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 14, 2011)

Wurger said:


> But nice stuff again.



Thanks Wurger. Yours too.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's some more. (Copied from a private source)

Fa 223






This helicopter bears the distinction of being the first to have flown across the English Channel; On 4 September 1945, test pilot Hans-Helmut Gerstenhauer flew the helicopter from Abbeville to Lympne. It was the V14 prototype coded 'DM+SR' and had initially surrendered to the Americans and was painted in US markings, but due to lack of space aboard the bounty carrier _Reaper_, the a/c was handed to the British. This picture shows it in the UK.

Ju 52/3m






Oddly enough, this aircraft is actually a war prize, as British European Airways put a number of these former Luftwaffe machines into airline service post war. In the Channel Islands in particular they proved unpopular and there were many complaints since the Channel Islanders suffered under Nazi occupation during WW2.

Me 262






This aircraft was repaired to flying condition and flew to Farnborough from Twente in Holland. Note the Mosquito at left. Its serial is MM913. This _might_ be the Me 262 on display at the RAF Museum.

Last but not least. 






An interior shot of the display area of the Enemy Aircraft Exhibition held by the Royal Aircraft Establishment at Farnborough from 29 October to 9 November 1945. In the foreground can be seen a Bf 109G-14 with an Fw 190A-4 to the right. Next row back is an Fa 330a and Ju 88G-6, Next row are two He 162s, an Me 163B-1a and a Horten IV glider behind the '163, not visible behind the Ju 88, with a Bv 155B against the back wall and an Olympia Meise glider suspended from the ceiling. The parachute at the rear right is from the tail section of an Ar 234B.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2011)

Great stuff.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

Gees, to own everything in that last photo..........


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 16, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Gees, to own everything in that last photo..........


 ...And out of all of it, only the Me 163, the Bachstelze, one of the He 162s and the Olympia Meise survived! Vandals.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 3, 2011)

lL-2 in german marking's


----------



## Florence (Dec 4, 2011)

Well maybe not the whole aircraft but put to good use anyways....









David.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2011)

That would make an awesome bar table, we really need to open a pub!


----------



## Readie (Dec 4, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> That would make an awesome bar table, we really need to open a pub!



Excellent idea Dave


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2011)

The following picture is from "Classic Colours Nachtjager Vol.2"





He219 w.nr. 290126

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Dec 4, 2011)

Now This one would have made a great Captured AC for the GB.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 5, 2011)

Florence said:


> Well maybe not the whole aircraft but put to good use anyways....
> 
> View attachment 185284



That's just cool 8)


----------



## snowmobileman (Dec 7, 2011)

I hate to say it, but I think the first aircraft in the post, an F4U, is actually either an F4U-5 or -5N, which wouldn't have been in use by the FAA to get captured by the Germans. I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, as I haven't read all of the posts.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 7, 2011)

snowmobileman said:


> I hate to say it, but I think the first aircraft in the post, an F4U, is actually either an F4U-5 or -5N, which wouldn't have been in use by the FAA to get captured by the Germans. I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, as I haven't read all of the posts.


It was mentioned and as stated it was only a "guess" when posted several years ago.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure if these pics of the P-47 have been posted.....


----------



## wulfhound (Dec 11, 2011)

Some captured I-16's:


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2011)

snowmobileman said:


> I hate to say it, but I think the first aircraft in the post, an F4U, is actually either an F4U-5 or -5N, which wouldn't have been in use by the FAA to get captured by the Germans. I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, as I haven't read all of the posts.


I hate to say it, but there was a Corsair captured by the Germans:



> On 18 July 1944, a British Corsair F4U-1A, JT404 of FAA No. 1841 squadron, was involved in anti-submarine patrol from HMS Formidable enroute to Scapa after Operation Mascot (attack on German Battleship Tirpitz). It flew in company with a Fairey Barracuda flown by with Wing Leader Lieutenant Commander RS Baker-Falkner. Due to technical problems the Corsair made an emergency landing in a field near Bodø, Norway. The pilot, Lt Mattholie was taken prisoner and the aircraft captured with no damage. Luftwaffe interrogators failed into getting the pilot to explain how to fold the wings so as to transport the aircraft to Narvik. The Corsair was ferried by boat for further investigation. Later the Corsair was taken to Germany, it was listed at Rechlin for 1944 under repair. This was probably the only Corsair captured by the Germans.


Three were even three captured by the Japanese during the course of the war, and there's a couple photos of those that still exist. There doesn't seem to be any photos of the above-mentioned Corsair in German possesion, however.


----------



## Florence (Dec 19, 2011)

Me 410











UHU darling!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2011)

And not a single captured P-39 Air Cobra ... the Germans _mus_t have captured some from either the Russians or the US in the MTO.

Were they that undesirable ...  . The Finns captured some but never but them in any kind of service .... why?

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2011)

Interesting shots!


----------



## Florence (Dec 19, 2011)

> the Germans must have captured some from either the Russians or the US in the MTO.


 
The germans did capture a P-39 or two in North Africa but were unable to transport them back to Germany. The Finns captured some Soviet P-39s from memory but unsure of what became of them. 
Same question could be asked of the Beaufighter. The Italians captured at least one and I have only seen one pic of a LW marked Beau but no info about how, why or when.

Food for thought,

David.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

LOve the 410. Did they add radar or was that a NF 410? Never seen aerials on the wing like that.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2011)

I found this right here on the site. I'm guessing it's an Italian (tri-motor) but have no clue what airplane it is.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

Very cool! I believe that's an Italian Cant Z.506


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats what I would say it is.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2011)

That 410 does have what appear to be aerials but I suspect these are some kind of instrument leads installed by the British for flight testing. Also, the dive brakes are extended (I guess so the Mossie could keep up! ha ha). I've seen the lower picture before but never noticed those aerials. According to Petrick and Stocker's book on the 210//410, this particular aircraft was w/n 10259 of 2/(F)122 and was captured near Naples in November 1943. Pictures of the plane just after its capture show no such items installed.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2011)

hmmmm, very unusual.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2011)

More on that tri-motor Italian seaplane, the Cant Z-506 here:

CANT Z.506 Airone - YouTube

Here's three flying: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...twIwAg&usg=AFQjCNHasEZpGX5HTEwncl4G2ac-B1PpdQ

There appears to be one in existence in a museum in Rome.

Charles


----------



## wulfhound (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's what the captured P-39 _might_ have looked like:


----------



## wulfhound (Dec 21, 2011)

And this is interesting- An F6F-5 captured by the Japanese on Okinawa (possibly):


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

lv4142003 said:


> Does anyone know how many C47/DC2-3's were captured, confiscated or impressed by the Luftwaffe during WWII ? What color were they painted - if repainted at all, and there is one small photo of one C47 (I assume) on the net , are there any more? Thanks. Joe Hueber



I just came across this in _Strangers in a Strange Land _by Hans-Heiri Stapfer. They were only operated by Lufthansa and were silver with the swastika on a red background on the rudder. General Christiansen used a DC-2 which looks like it was a dark RLM green. Interestingly, once Germany combined the DC-2's DC-3's they captured they became the largest operator of Douglas commercial aircraft outside of the US.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2011)

The germans captured alot of of the Douglas planes. The Luftwaffe and Deutsche Lufthansa used in total 10 DC2's, captured from Czechoslovakia and Holland.The KLM in the netherlands were "liberated" from them. Christiansen used a DC-2 from the klm


----------



## Marauderman26 (Jan 12, 2012)

Boeing B-17 C/D



v2 said:


> KAWASAKI Ki - 61 Swallow


 
Hello v2!
Any more information on your KI-61 picture? Location etc....
Where did you find it?

THANKS!


----------



## chris mcmillin (Jan 23, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> They will likely have been real ones (surplus air force stock/reserve unit aircraft), from the cockpit hoods they are late models Spitfires (MKXIV/MKXVIII/MK21/MK22). And as you can see by the wings they are the clipped wing versions (low level).



They're high back and low back MkXVI's, all Merlins. Cool picture.
Chris...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2012)

Found at the following (very cool) website: usmilitariaforum.com


----------



## N4521U (Jul 13, 2012)

Somehow, they.... just.... do not look right!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, there is something that just isn't quite right about them in captured colours (no matter what the aircraft).

That being said they still are very interesting shots.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Somehow, they.... just.... do not look right!



How about a captured Spitfire witha DB605 engine!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2012)

Now, would that be a Spiterschmitt, or a Messerfire ?!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2012)

Be curious to know how it performed.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 25, 2012)

I worked for a bloke named Schmidt..... so I vote for Spitterschmitt :-/


----------



## König2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hallo....

One of my favorites





Grüß,

alex


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2012)

Interesting shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2012)

That is just not right... My fave in bad guy colors.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2012)

It does look odd!


----------



## Rogi (Aug 31, 2012)

Is that the Tennis Racquet Wellington? I think I have it in its British colors when it landed on the airfield. in a recent German magazine


----------



## Rogi (Aug 31, 2012)

wulfhound said:


> And this is interesting- An F6F-5 captured by the Japanese on Okinawa (possibly):
> View attachment 187720



Theres a crashed photo of this one in a couple Japanese books.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 1, 2012)

I've found 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ged0wsMJ12k_


----------



## muscogeemike (Sep 1, 2012)

On one of these sites someone posted a Ki-43 with French markings over the Japanese. The French used Japanese aircraft for a time after the War.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 1, 2012)

Good video.


----------



## DFM+BB (Sep 10, 2012)

@muscogeemike

You are right French Air force used some "Oscar" after the WWII, ( not sure of the exact number but at least one ) becose of the "Indochine" French territory.
As far as I know the paint scheme was all grey with french markings ( Think there was a yellow roundel around the French roundels not sure also ! )
so many things I am not sure of ! 

But there was a more interesting Japanese captured aircraft in French markings.
An A6M2-N "Rufe".
In fact they were two guiven by the British to the French air force but one of them was so badly damadged that it never flew back and was used for spare parts for the other one that flew.
The one that flew did not for so long as it crashed ( unfortunately killing the pilot ) when performing "show off " above the harbour.
I recommend you the excellent article on the "RUFE" in the French magazine " Aéro Journal " published few month ago.

For the "Spitchmitt" ( as this is also the so call name I know it ) it was fitted with a Me410 Db605 engine (and engine cover) by the german to see if the aircraft outperformed the standard Spit with germand engine ( to me a waist of time... ) but it seems that it was not outperforming the Spit so far ( To me because ingeneers should also bring structural modification to the aircraft, as when the P51 get the RR Merlin, and in an ennemy aircraft that is useless ). The aircraft then remain stored in an hangar and was destroyed by USAF bombing.


----------



## DFM+BB (Sep 10, 2012)

After a quick look on the forum it appears that the subject of foreing aircraft in French markings was already posted.
See this link : http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/captured-aircrafts-france-31768.html

lot of good pics !


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2012)

Me I would love to have seen a P-51h with a Junkes ju 213j DB 603 q or n.


----------



## DFM+BB (Sep 13, 2012)

Hummm nice thought johnbr,

But I was thinking, the german engines your are talking about, are they or not heavier than the original F51H engine ? ( could be a problem no ? )

To keep on dreaming you can still have a look to the ultra modified P51 " Prescious Metal"


----------



## v2 (Oct 21, 2012)

FW190 captured in Italy


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice post!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool shots v2!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2012)

Great shots...trying to read the W.Nr....440???

Probably an F-9 IIRC...


----------



## DFM+BB (Oct 22, 2012)

Really nice pictures 
Funny that only the canopy glass is missing.
I didn't find any trace of this particular Fw190 on the net, closest I found was this one http://www.warwingsart.com/12thAirForce/65thgerman.html
but seems captured by the US in Italy ( paint scheme and damages are almost the same ). Any ideas ?

By the way, I've heard of a Corsair ( Royal Navy ) captured by the germans in Norway.
Ledgend ? 
As I know it appears as "in reparation" in the Rechlin's captured aircraft list.
Anyone on this ?


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a photo of the airstrip at Dubendorf during the war, covered with many of the captured B-17 and B-24 aircraft


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2012)

Do not now were this was taken.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2012)

That Wellington may be from 99 Sqdrn (T2501) that went down 4 December 1940.


----------



## DFM+BB (Oct 24, 2012)

To follow up with the Italain in GB markings.
I found this interesting pic of a G55.
Seem that the pilot surrender. The aircraft was sent back to England for testing and then givent to Ford (?????), nothing is known after.
Does anyone knows ? interesting paint schem for a model anyway !


----------



## Rogi (Oct 24, 2012)

I have pics of the wellington in a German Mag, when she was captured in british markings, someone pm me to remind me of this thread  hehe i have to go find the book


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2012)

Rogi said:


> I have pics of the wellington in a German Mag, when she was captured in british markings, someone pm me to remind me of this thread  hehe i have to go find the book



Its in "In Enemy Hands" by Bryan Philpott pg 35


----------



## DFM+BB (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually there is a pic of the Wellington in UK markings in the photo album of our favourite forum 

Vickers Wellington Mk.IC - Warbird Photo Album


----------



## Rogi (Oct 25, 2012)

Even better found it 
I have 3 pics of her in this mag, but unfortunatley 2 of them didn't upload, I'll have to sort this later and do it:
Heres the mag cover and the pic:










I'll post the other 2 when I get the uploader working on my computer  1s in another angle color shot where the wind is blowing and another one is a black and white small pic. this one is by far the "worst" out of the bunch but its a nice long color shot, hope you guys enjoy  They also list how the aircraft was captured, I'll post the story later  Thanks Luftwaffe im Focus! Such an awesome magazine but pricy  but with the amount of cool shots in the mag its worth it (also has a Bf-108 in a Bf-109 splinter camo very cool  in this issue)

Off hand, the aircraft accidentally landed in a German airfield, and once the pilot tried to take off again the Germans noticed it wasn't one of theirs and then they captured the bomber. I'll get the whole story up later 

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2012)

Look forward to it!


----------



## R Leonard (Oct 25, 2012)

DFM+BB said:


> By the way, I've heard of a Corsair ( Royal Navy ) captured by the germans in Norway.
> Ledgend ?
> As I know it appears as "in reparation" in the Rechlin's captured aircraft list.
> Anyone on this ?



One outcome Operation Mascot (17 July 1944) was the loss of an F4U to capture by the Germans. Flying as an escort for a Barracuda piloted by Lieut Comdr RS Baker-Falkner, DSO, DSC, RN, (Wing Leader for No. 8 TBR), an F4U piloted by Lieut HS Mattholie made a crash landing near Bodø and was captured intact. Mattholie spent the rest of the war in Stalag Luft III. Baker-Falkner and his crewmen, Lieut GN Micklem, and L/A AM Kimberley, 827 Squadron, were lost in this incident. 

I'd really like to see a real photo of this plane.


----------



## Rogi (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok so the story: 

the night of 4th to 5th Dec. The weather appeared good until the crews of Kampf. 53 (I./KG 53) got into the air. they were headed to bomb the London Docks. They completed their mission and then headed for home. (despite having navigation problems due to the un-expected storm that night)

At the same time 10 Vickers Wellingtons of No.99 Squadron were in the air bound for targets in the Rubr. They ran into navigation problems just like the Germans had experienced from the un-expected storm. The formation ended up brekaing up and each crew decided whether to head for the mission or head for home. Only one machine reached the target and droped their load. 6 Wellingtons made it back to their airfield at Newmarket, 3 others at other airfields in England and 1 failed to return. 

Wellington Mk. IC coded LN-F (T2501) Flown by F/O F.H. Vivian had been damaged by light anti-aircraft fire and the crew became dis-orientated. They noticed landing lights of an airfield and ended up going in to land, thinking that they were over England. They had infact landed at the airfield home to I./KG 53 in Vitry-en-Artois. KG 53 had by then already returned to their airfield and were headed to their quarters when they noticed an aircraft coming in, they assumed it was one of theirs and they turned on the landing lights. No one suspected it was a British bomber and since it landed everyone assumed the aircraft was a German bomber. 

It wasn't until a guard saw the crew climbing back into the Wellington that the base was alerted and alarm sounded. F/O Vivian didn't have time to take off and the crew were taken prisoner for the remainded of the war. 

The Following day the Wellington was the center attraction for KG 53 and the Luftwaffe soldiers at the airfield. countless photos were taken a couple color slides and a short time later it was removed to conceil it from the British aerial recon. 

There I sumed up the story for you guys  I hope thats ok  

as promised the other 2 photos from the mag. These arn't my images there printed by the magazine from the contribution of the owners of the slides/photos.


The mini photo enlarged a bit:






and the big one, its in color as is the first photo in the first photo link I posted, this one would be an awesome diarama shot


----------



## Rogi (Oct 25, 2012)

R Leonard said:


> One outcome Operation Mascot (17 July 1944) was the loss of an F4U to capture by the Germans. Flying as an escort for a Barracuda piloted by Lieut Comdr RS Baker-Falkner, DSO, DSC, RN, (Wing Leader for No. 8 TBR), an F4U piloted by Lieut HS Mattholie made a crash landing near Bodø and was captured intact. Mattholie spent the rest of the war in Stalag Luft III. Baker-Falkner and his crewmen, Lieut GN Micklem, and L/A AM Kimberley, 827 Squadron, were lost in this incident.
> 
> I'd really like to see a real photo of this plane.



Theres a photo of one of the Japanese Corsairs. but nothing thats at least known in any German or Japanese markings for Corsairs except the "what if" stuff.  I'd really love a photo too


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2012)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## v2 (Oct 26, 2012)

JU87D


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2012)

Now that is a great pic...

And I loved the story Rogi.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2012)

LOL, I love it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2012)

Bewdy!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2012)

This exceptional color photo shows two MiG-3s captured by Germans at Reichlin air base, where all captured Russian aircrafts were tested. 
Note hand painted black cross over the red star, and the differences in the colour of metal (forward) and wooden (rear) part of the fuselage. 
The light of the sunfall alters the shades, but the colors should be green and light blue. 
Note the blue tint of the windscreen and canopy. 


The protection of some trees wasn't sufficient to save this aircraft from being captured, and some other close ones from total destruction. 
On most Soviet airports, Soviet leaved the aircrafts uncamouflaged and aligned on the ground, and this easened the task of German attack planes.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2012)

Two more.
The Japanese examine captured Chinese aircraft


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool shots guys!

Love the Stuka!


----------



## ColesAircraft (Nov 4, 2012)

P-40E captured by the Japanese Army in the Philippines. It was painted by its American crew to emulate the Flying Tigers. The Japanese must have liked it, too, since they painted over the US insignia but not the nose art.












More photos of this aircraft at: http://ColesAircraft.com


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2012)

Now that's real interesting, not seen that before!


----------



## DFM+BB (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow ! that's a really Nice P40 !! Thanks for sharing ! 

Also I wanted to share with you this Swiss B17 pic ( even if this one is known ; I'm not as good as ColesAircraft sorry  )


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 5, 2012)

Now that's an interesting pic. An ex-303rd BG B-17 but with Swiss markings. Any chance of a better quality version? It would make a really interesting model.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2012)

It would, wouldn't it. Cool find DFM+BB!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2012)

There's a couple Swiss B-17s...try a Google image search, there's a few color profiles in the first results.

Seeing that Swiss B-17 reminds me of the Swiss P-51D I posted some time back...now that would be a good model project!


----------



## DFM+BB (Nov 6, 2012)

@ Buffnut453 and Aaron Brooks Wolters,
GrauGeist, is right the were a couple of B17 that landed in Swiss territory ( As I said in my previous post the pict is well known  but I just wanted to share because this is the topic  as the captured Stuka photo is also well known  )
But you are right would make a lovely model 

To me the aluminum P51B in swiss marking looks better 

One more


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just have a soft-spot for 303rd BG B-17s. For a long time, we lived just a couple of miles from RAF Molesworth - the Hell's Angels were a pretty amazing outfit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2012)

Just found a couple....

.




.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 20, 2012)

OK...just went through all 33 pages of this awesome thread(Gad I need a life) just to avoid a repost. Found the photo of this color profile. From a Russian language book "Luftwaffe Losses on the Eastern Front" Would there be stars on the upper wing surfaces as well?










Geo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2012)

NJACO Consolidated B-24H-5-DT Ser. # 41-28641. This B-24 was used to fly supply missions to the Island of Rhodes in late 1944. The Liberator was recaptured by U.S. troops at Salzburg, Austria.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2012)

That looks like a better, color pic of the one I posted. Cool!

fubar, thats a JG 3 109 that was captured.


----------



## Rogi (Nov 20, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> OK...just went through all 33 pages of this awesome thread(Gad I need a life) just to avoid a repost. Found the photo of this color profile. From a Russian language book "Luftwaffe Losses on the Eastern Front" Would there be stars on the upper wing surfaces as well?
> 
> View attachment 216550
> 
> ...



Omg  I have a G-2 in the stash that I couldn't choose what markings to make her as, thanks Geo for the idea


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2013)

don't remember if these have been posted...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2013)

A Curtiss P-40 captured at Clark Field in the Philippines.
German military attache stationed in Japan Major general Gronau inspects the airframe.

2nd photo shows stencil on the portside.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> OK... Would there be stars on the upper wing surfaces as well?


Yes, the VVS had 8 red stars for thier aircraft: located on upper lower wing, fuselage and vertical stabilizer.

Chris, second photo down, the B-25s in that shot weren't captured, they were being readied to ferry over to Russia (or had just recently arrived)


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2013)

Many thanks GrauGeist.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweet Pics....


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 2, 2013)

Shinpachi,

Thank you for the pictures of the P-40. Please note the photo in the lower left corner is an ex-Dutch airframe captured in the Dutch East Indies. It's a different airframe from the US P-40 shown top right. 

By the way, where were these pictures published? I haven't seen them before.

Many thanks,
B-N


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 2, 2013)

I cannot remember where I have found this photo of a french bombrer



Lioré et Olivier Léo 451 used by germans for transport.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> ...
> 
> Chris, second photo down, the B-25s in that shot weren't captured, they were being readied to ferry over to Russia (or had just recently arrived)



I knew that and still posted it! What a dunce.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 2, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> Shinpachi,
> 
> Thank you for the pictures of the P-40. Please note the photo in the lower left corner is an ex-Dutch airframe captured in the Dutch East Indies. It's a different airframe from the US P-40 shown top right.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your information, B-N.
That book was published by Asahi Shinbun, a local press company, for the Japanese aviation fan in 1943.
A roll of microfilm seems available inside National Diet Library in Tokyo.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Shinpachi. The surviving photos of Allied aircraft captured by Japanese forces in Malaya, Singapore, the Philippines and the Dutch East Indies are a treasure-trove of useful info. I'm always on the lookout for pics of Martin B-10s, P-35s or Buffalos so, although these didn't cover those topics, I still found them interesting. I was fortunate to work with a gentleman in Japan a few years ago who purchased original WWII magazines for me that were absolutely filled with photos of captured aircraft. Fascinating stuff! I keep hoping there's more to be discovered, like the recent photo sold on ebay of a 243 Sqn Buffalo wreck at Kallang, Singapore.

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## Rogi (Jan 2, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> Thanks Shinpachi. The surviving photos of Allied aircraft captured by Japanese forces in Malaya, Singapore, the Philippines and the Dutch East Indies are a treasure-trove of useful info. I'm always on the lookout for pics of Martin B-10s, P-35s or Buffalos so, although these didn't cover those topics, I still found them interesting. I was fortunate to work with a gentleman in Japan a few years ago who purchased original WWII magazines for me that were absolutely filled with photos of captured aircraft. Fascinating stuff! I keep hoping there's more to be discovered, like the recent photo sold on ebay of a 243 Sqn Buffalo wreck at Kallang, Singapore.
> 
> Cheers,
> B-N



If only these pics came out more often  Its amazing what pops up once in a while, I've almost completed my "Foreign aircraft in Japan markings" model collection just about 20 or so more to go hehe 

Great stuff and more pics please !


----------



## imalko (Jan 2, 2013)

I have probably posted some of these somewhere on the forum at some point, but here it goes...


----------



## imalko (Jan 2, 2013)

Profiles are little clearer then picture. Though the caption of the first P-38 profile is wrong in the name of the airfield! It's Sombor not Sambor. Same as nearby town in northern Serbia.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2013)

Good shots guys!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not captured of course, but kind of ironic. IAF Avia S-99


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> Thanks Shinpachi. The surviving photos of Allied aircraft captured by Japanese forces in Malaya, Singapore, the Philippines and the Dutch East Indies are a treasure-trove of useful info. I'm always on the lookout for pics of Martin B-10s, P-35s or Buffalos so, although these didn't cover those topics, I still found them interesting. I was fortunate to work with a gentleman in Japan a few years ago who purchased original WWII magazines for me that were absolutely filled with photos of captured aircraft. Fascinating stuff! I keep hoping there's more to be discovered, like the recent photo sold on ebay of a 243 Sqn Buffalo wreck at Kallang, Singapore.
> 
> Cheers,
> B-N



You can view the book in their digital library here but, sorry, I hope you not to ask me translation as it always seriously takes a lot of my time.
Thanks for your kind cooperation in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rogi (Jan 3, 2013)

Are we able to download the book?

Its amazing, on the side tab you can also click it and go to the seperate aircraft photos you want to see like B-17E, P-40 etc


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 3, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> You can view the book in their digital library here but, sorry, I hope you not to ask me translation as it always seriously takes a lot of my time.
> Thanks for your kind cooperation in advance.



Thank you for sharing, Shinpachi. I have most of those photographs in the magazines sent by my Japanese friend but there are a few new ones. Fantastic collection of pictures...just wish there were more and that the quality of some were better (but I'm greedy!!!). 

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> You can view the book in their digital library here but, sorry, I hope you not to ask me translation as it always seriously takes a lot of my time.
> Thanks for your kind cooperation in advance.




Excellent post Shinpachi! Does this book have a title???


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for your favorable reply B-N. I appreciate your generosity.

Hello, Igor and vB.
Its original title is "敵機解剖 大東亜戦・鹵獲・撃墜撃破飛行機写真集(Enemy Aircraft Anatomy: Photo Album of planes captured, shot down and destroyed during the Great East Asia War = Pacific War)"

Cheers,


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for your favorable reply B-N. I appreciate your generosity.
> 
> Hello, Igor and vB.
> Its original title is "敵機解剖 大東亜戦・鹵獲・撃墜撃破飛行機写真集(Enemy Aircraft Anatomy: Photo Album of planes captured, shot down and destroyed during the Great East Asia War = Pacific War)"
> ...



THANK YOU my friend!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2013)

You are welcome, vB!


----------



## onetenor (Jan 4, 2013)

Is that supposed to be a lanc? Don't need specs to see that.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2013)

JU 388 in the USA. 
P-38
German personnel preparing for the flight, an American reconnaissance plane Lockheed F-5E Lightning s/n 44-23725 Lieutenant Martin James Monti deserted from the USAAF.On October 13, 1944 he landed his plane at Pomigliano Airfield near Milan in Italy, The Italians had captured the aircraft and handed it over to the Germans.

Source Wiki:
Martin James Monti (October 24, 1921 – September 11, 2000) was a United States airman who defected to the Axis powers and worked as a propaganda broadcaster and writer. After the end of World War II, he was caught and sentenced to long terms, first for desertion, then for treason.

Monti enlisted in the Army Air Forces as an aviation cadet. He reported for training and later was commissioned as a flight officer. He subsequently qualified in the P-39 Aircobra and the P-38 Lightning, and was promoted to second lieutenant, when he was sent to Karachi, India (now in Pakistan). Attached to the 126th Replacement Depot, by then a first lieutenant, he deserted the Army Air Forces. He hitched a ride aboard a C-46 to Cairo, Egypt, and from there he traveled to Italy, via Tripoli, Libya. At Foggia he visited the 82nd Fighter Group, and then he made his way to Pomigliano Airfield, north of Naples, where the 354th Air Service Squadron prepared aircraft for assignment to line squadrons. He took note that an aircraft, a reconnaissance version of the P-38 Lightning, needed work and required a test flight after repairs. He stole the aircraft and flew to Milan. There, he surrendered, or rather defected to the Nazis, and subsequently began work as a propaganda broadcaster under the pseudonym of "Captain Martin Wiethaupt".

At the end of 1944, Monti made a microphone test at the recording studio of the SS Standarte ‘Kurt Eggers’, a propaganda unit of the Waffen-SS, under the direction of Guenter d'Alquen, in Berlin, Germany. He later joined them as a SS-Untersturmführer and participated in writing and composing a leaflet to be distributed by members of the German military forces, and among Allied prisoners of war.

At the end of the war, Monti was in Italy when he surrendered to the Americans (still wearing his SS uniform). In 1946, he was sentenced to 15 years in prison on the charge of desertion, but was pardoned within a year on condition he join the army. He was serving as a sergeant when the FBI rearrested him in 1948. He was charged with treason, as his propaganda activities as "Martin Wiethaupt" had been discovered by the FBI, and sentenced to 25 years in prison. Monti was paroled in 1960.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2013)

captured Stirling crash-landed in Germany. Only one Stirling was captured intact, a 7 Sqn machine which forced-landed in Holland on the night of 15/16 August 1942.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice shots...!


----------



## DFM+BB (Jan 14, 2013)

Did not know the story behind this P38.
Very interesting !
Do we know what motivated this pilot to surrender to the axis, especially in 1944 after the battle of Normandy ?
Ps : This is sad that a pilot became a SS, just wanna clarify I do not find the soty interesting for this, I just find it strange that a USAF pilot decided to defect as the nazis were defeated mostly everywhere at that time. My Grandfather was forced labour in prisonner camps in germany to be clear. Don't wanna be miss understand


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2013)

Is the Ju-388 not one of the most beautiful bombers of the war or what!!?!!!?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll go with the "...or what!!" part.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Captured Messerschmitt Bf 110D “The Belle of Berlin” in British markings on a landing ground in North Africa. This aircraft served with II/ZG76 in Iraq and was captured after crash-landing near Mosul in May 1941. It was used as a communications aircraft and later as a unit ‘hack’ by No.267 Squadron RAF.


----------



## DFM+BB (Jan 17, 2013)

About the captured Ju388, is that the one in NASM museum ?


----------



## stona (Jan 17, 2013)

DFM+BB said:


> About the captured Ju388, is that the one in NASM museum ?



I think it is. I can make out an FE number on the fin. FE 4010 was the only Ju 388 that the Americans took IIRC.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Marauderman26 (Jan 19, 2013)

Indeed, this is the NASM example FE 4010, wr 560049. I have seen this aircraft very recently and it is is in excellent condition and most complete.

Pat


----------



## DFM+BB (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope one day all NASM museum could be seen : G0229 (Horten) ; Ar196 ; Natter ; He219 (completed) ; Ta150H-(0?) and also Japanese aircrafts ! Also pretty sure there are a lot more.

Also I hope one day they'll put their Bf109G6 in the right paint shem, as now we know his history.
For the record, a former Alsacian ; region of France attached to third reich by this time (as far as I remmeber for the his origins) ; who deffected acting like engine problems during a routine flight. History says, US gave him permission to land and it is only when going to refluel the aircraft that they noticed the black cross ! As a result tower light indicator was credited with "one victory" ...unofficially of course  
here you can find original paint shem and part of the history, that I learned form the mentionned French magazine : Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6 by Gael Elegoet


----------



## DFM+BB (Jan 30, 2013)

Ps : Thank you Marauderman and Stona !


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2013)

a few captured 410s and a 210....

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2013)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 21, 2013)

Njaco, as far as I remember the second picture starting from bottom shows a captured aircraft that did not ended well.
To me a test pilot crashed it while taxiing, think there are pictures of that can you confirm ?

Btw : last one was not captured ( in the end yes I guess ) but tested by japanese.

Few more pics for you :
( some cominf from the excellent post from this forum :TF209 Messerschmitt Me410 - RAE Farnborough other UK Serials - Luftwaffe Experten Message Board )


----------



## Glider (Feb 22, 2013)

I never realised that the Japanese ad a 410, good stuff


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2013)

Glider said:


> I never realised that the Japanese ad a 410, good stuff


I was thinking that as well...

I knew the Japanese had a number of German aircraft, but I never knew the Me410 was one of them


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Glider GrauGeist fro this I recommend you to watch this tread on our Favorit forum : 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...foreign-aircraft-japanese-markings-10759.html

Nice pics you will see


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought they got a Me 210


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I thought they got a Me 210


That's what I thought also...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2013)

and that last pic is the 210 not a 410. I just tossed that in to test youse guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2013)

Sneaky.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Njaco said:


> and that last pic is the 210 not a 410. I just tossed that in to test youse guys!



Actually you said there was a 210


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2013)

Njaco said:


> and that last pic is the 210 not a 410. I just tossed that in to test youse guys!


See how ya' are?

I had to go back and get all squinty eyed at that pic just to be sure!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2013)

Most of these pics are Bf 109F-2 (W.Nr. 7232) from 10./(Jabo)JG 26 "Weiss 11" pilot Uffz. Oswald Fisher who was shot down on 20 May 1942 near Brighton. We also have a Bf 109E-1 (W.Nr. 3326) that was shot down and captured near Nancy, France on 6 october 1939.

.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2013)

and some others....

.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Good shots Chris, and a couple I haven't seen before.


----------



## stug3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bf 109E


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2013)

That sure would have freaked out the Allied pilots in the PTO if the Japanese produced some Bf109s and threw them into the fray!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2013)

From what I have read, some allied pilots thought they were fighting Messerschmitt-Types built by the Japanese. The heat of battle and all that...and I guess a disbelief that the Japanese could build world-beating aircraft, despite reports to the contrary.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2013)

> From what I have read, some allied pilots thought they were fighting Messerschmitt-Types built by the Japanese.



When the Ki-61 first appeared, Allied pilots often mistook it for a Bf 109.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bf109s were being reported long before the Ki-61 was in service. As early as Dec 41, Commonwealth pilots in Malaya reported engagements with Messerschmitts.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2013)

> Bf109s were being reported long before the Ki-61 was in service. As early as Dec 41, Commonwealth pilots in Malaya reported engagements with Messerschmitts.



I wasn't inferring that they weren't, merely pointing out that when the Ki-61 entered service it was mistaken for a Bf 109.

Bf 109E-3B DG200 as seen in post #542 as it is today.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> .
> View attachment 241630
> View attachment 241631
> View attachment 241632
> ...



Any thoughts as to type, as in E-3 I hope, and colors. Somewhere I have decals and an E-3 and was wondering if this was the aircraft. The top two photos I am referring to.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2013)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have any info George. Sorry.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)

It is said it was the E-3 Werk Nr.1304 of the 1./JG76. On the 22nd Novemeber 1939 Ofw. Karl Hiera lost the geographical orientation and landed accidentally at the Strassburg-Neuhoff airfield near Elsass. On the 5th January 1941 the plane was crashed during landing at the Farnborough airfield. She was repaired with tail parts taken from another Bf 109E Werk Nr.1480 that was Franz von Werra's kite captured in Love's Farm, Marden, Kent on the 5th September 1940. However there are still doubts about the mending and the Werk Nummer. E.g the cockpit conopy is of E-4 variant but not the E-3 one the W.N.1304 was equipped with. But it could have been replaced quite easy after the crash. 
The plane wore the camo scheme made with the Dark Green and the Dark Earth on tops and the yellow one on undersides. Probably , the spinner was of the RLM70. Also the frame of the cockpit conopy was of RLM71 mostly. 
The aircraft was tested without armament and the gunsight.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)

Another source http://intotheswarm.blogspot.com/2011/10/bf-109-e-3-white-1.html says ... 

Feldwebel Karl Hier was forced down after combat between Hornsburg and Bitche. Hier force-landed 'White 1' at Goersdorf, near Woerth and the aircraft was soon repaired and evaluated by the French at the Centre d' Essais en Vol at Orleans-Bricy. This aircraft was then given to the RAF at Amiens in May 1940, where it was flown by Flying Officer Eric Brown of No.1 Squadron in mock combat with a Hurricane and a Curtiss Hawk. White 1 was subsequently transferred to Boscombe Down for initial flight tests and then moved to the RAE Farnborough for additional tests and evaluation on 14 May 1940. It was in Farnborough that White 1 was given the serial number AE479. On 13 June 1940, famous fighter ace 'Sailor' Malan (No.74 Sqn) flew this 109 over Farnborough to test its performance. I believe Bob Stanford Tuck (No.92 Sqn) also flew AE479 over the RAE to compare it to the RAF's own fighters. This aircraft was eventually shipped to the USA on 7 April 1942 but it crashed during a test flight in November that same year and was finally scrapped at Chanute Field on 26 November 1942.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)

Also you may have a look at the site.... Me-109 AE479 - WWII - Britmodeller.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)

The next few shots of her...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)

And here her appearance with the German uniform... the pic source Kurfrst - R.A.E. - Messerschmitt Me.109 Handling and Manoeuvrability Tests


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

Very Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2013)

Good stuff Wojtek!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Wojtek.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2013)

My pleasure.


----------



## stona (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a few captured in the Low Countries.

An ex-Dutch Fokker G-1







Another Fokker, this time a T-VIII, being used by Seegruppe 125 based at Skaramanga in Greece.






What's this little Belgian beauty?






It's the charmingly named "Tipsy S.2", one of nineteen built in Belgium by Avions Fairey which was a subsidiary of Britain's Fairey Aviation. In the 1930s this was known as a sports plane. This one is in the hands of JG 2 but JG 3 out did them by grabbing a couple of them.
Nice "elliptical" wing. Is nothing sacred?

After the Low Countries........France!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2013)

I really think the Fokker designs in WW2 have not been fully appreciated. Great pics.


----------



## stona (Sep 10, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really think the Fokker designs in WW2 have not been fully appreciated. Great pics.



The G-1 might have had potential. Unfortunately the heavy fighter/ destroyer concept was soon to become unfashionable. Fokker certainly made some good aeroplanes.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2013)

The few that they were able to throw up against the Germans did well.

It was also known to be exceptionally stable in a high-speed dive


----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2013)

LaGG-3 captured by Japaneses


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2013)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2013)

First time I have seen a Japanese Lagg.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2013)

Here you are a few more..


----------



## stona (Sep 15, 2013)

What's going on here? These US built trainers appear to have fallen into the hands of the Nazis!











They were built for the French Armee de l'Air, which had ordered 400. Designated NA 64 about 150 were captured intact by the Germans and used in Luftwaffe flying schools. The top one hasn't received its swastika or stammkennzeichen yet.
They were a popular trainer, considered modern by the Germans. They could still crash them!






Cheers

Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Here you are a few more..


Thanks!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2013)

probably been posted before.......

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2013)

First photo, the twin job (?G+BQ)...not all that common, it's an Avia B-71, nice find!

Also, the third one down, love that camo on the Ju88


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2013)

Other images of Avia B-71..


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 16, 2013)

Always liked the Tupolev SB2/Avia B-71. First came across it many moons ago when I was a lad...we were on holiday and stopped at a local newsagent/general store to pick up some snacks. It was the kind of place that never threw away anything that they couldn't sell. Sitting in the back were some Novo model kits - I walked away with a Blackburn Skua, Tupolev SB2 and Lavochkin LA5. Since I was about 9 years old, none of the kits turned out that well...and they were Novo so the starting-point wasn't the greatest (thick, heavy canopies with so many flaws/bubbles that you couldn't see through them, decals that disintegrated as soon as they hit the water etc). 

Ahhh...days of yore! Thanks for the trip down memory lane courtesy of the Avia B-71 pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2013)

Notice the nose of a Marcel Bloch MB 155 French fighter on the left of the first picture in post #572? Anybody know if there is a complete picture of that bird?


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cap'n V,

Dunno if you visit the Luftwaffe Experten (Luftwaffe Experten Message Board) message boards but they have a whole section on captured airframes (going in both directions). The following link is for the MB155 and has a number of pics that should answer the mail for you:

http://www.luftwaffe-experten.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=407


----------



## youngtiger1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Now, this is a cool thread. I have a 1/24 Bf-109 G2 that I'm thinking about doing as a captured bird. 

Mike


----------



## youngtiger1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Chriss1958 said:


> A few more pictures



Does anyone know why they had the canopy removed on the Black 14 or X8 7? I'm thinking about building this aircraft, so any help is appreciated. 

Mike

Edit note: For some reason the photos are not showing up with the quote I add. The original post is on page 12 post 174 by Chriss1958.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you punch the "DONE" button after uploading the photos?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> Cap'n V,
> 
> Dunno if you visit the Luftwaffe Experten (Luftwaffe Experten Message Board) message boards but they have a whole section on captured airframes (going in both directions). The following link is for the MB155 and has a number of pics that should answer the mail for you:
> 
> http://www.luftwaffe-experten.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=407



Thanks BuffNut!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2013)

What an amazing aircraft. Such a pity one does not exist today.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2013)

Captured Polish PZL P-7A...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Notice the nose of a Marcel Bloch MB 155 French fighter on the left of the first picture in post #572? Anybody know if there is a complete picture of that bird?



I have found these two via the net ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool stuff guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2014)

The 109s look good with the British markings.


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 10, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The 109s look good with the British markings.



LOL! I was about to say the exact opposite! 

Similar to seeing a P47 or Spitfire in German markings...just can't get used to it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2014)

Interesting shots!


----------



## stona (Jan 13, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The 109s look good with the British markings.




I think so too. I liked this G-14 captured by the British so much....




so 

that I sacrificed one of the 21st Century kits to model it !






Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2014)

I like that Steve. I've got a lot of decals for capture Luftwaffe aircraft.

Geo


----------



## stona (Jan 13, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> I like that Steve. I've got a lot of decals for capture Luftwaffe aircraft.
> 
> Geo



I cobbled those together from the spares box and masked the yellow P 






Cheers

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2014)

Any thoughts on the stripes, recognition for friendlies? I don't think I've seen those on captured aircraft or maybe just didn't pay attention.

Geo


----------



## stona (Jan 15, 2014)

They must be a recognition marking. They don't match the 'Distinctive Markings' or invasion stripes for Overlord, and neither do they match the sort of stripes applied to Typhoons. I think they are a 'two off' applied to the two G-14s captured in Holland. 
The model is a Bf109G-14/U4. It was one of the two found dismantled at Gilze-Rijen by British Forces. They were assembled at Antwerp-Deurne where I suspect the picture above was taken. This one was originally W.Nr.413598 built by the Erla works near Leipzig.
I’ve shown it marked with a P. In early February 1945 both aircraft were sent to Hawkinge. On the 7th of April 1945 this one was given the serial number VD358 and on 26 April it went on to Tangmere as part of the Enemy Aircraft Flight. Marked as EA*2 it formed part of a post war exhibition of captured materiel on Horse Guards Parade.
It seems, like many others, it was scrapped shortly thereafter.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lefa (Jan 21, 2014)

A few pictures of Russian planes, which Finns used.


http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_preview_max〈=FIN&doc_id=7aa7d224672546117df81efe51fde98d&archive=&zoom=YES

http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_preview_max〈=ENG&doc_id=7aa7d224672b4515a1b4578c12cb7d51&archive=&zoom=YES

http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_preview_max〈=ENG&doc_id=7aa7d2226027471f0e73e6b649898e29&archive=&zoom=YES

http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_preview_max〈=ENG&doc_id=7aa7d7226a2a4d6483fda8e21c506476&archive=&zoom=YES

http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_preview_max〈=ENG&doc_id=7aa7d225642a431236d390227fd960b8&archive=&zoom=YES

http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_preview_max〈=ENG&doc_id=7aa7d22462274164c545da24a464a99a&archive=&zoom=YES

http://sa-kuva.fi/neo?tem=webneo_image_preview_max〈=ENG&doc_id=7aa7d222642a421107a001a999a097b5&archive=&zoom=YES

Images from here
SA - kuvagalleria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice!

Do they have to be planes?

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 21, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do they have to be planes?
> 
> ...



I've heard that the Germans had captured and used Sherman tanks before. GERMAN SHERMAN!  (Had to say it)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2014)

It's sad that I laughed at that.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Great pic!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2014)

GingahNinja said:


> I've heard that the Germans had captured and used Sherman tanks before. GERMAN SHERMAN!  (Had to say it)


The Wehrmacht used a large percentage of captured tanks in the field.

In some cases, they even went so far as to camouflage thier tanks to look like Allied tanks in the later stages of the war


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do they have to be planes?
> 
> ...



Nope. These were the taking a shot points for the German target commanders that caused quicker catching fire of Ronsons.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Interesting. So the crosses are target points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Interesting. So the crosses are target points.



In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2014)

Not sure if it's been posted before, but I came across this interesting photo of a KI-115 at the USAF base, Yokota, Japan.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2014)

Never seen that before Dave. Interested to know what is on the tail as this would give me an excuse to buy on over priced kit for my "Captured" collection.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2014)

It's certainly not the best photo in the world!

There may be better photos out there of it, as it stands, not many KI-115s were ever made, so the search may not be too difficult


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

There was a picture of an aircraft I bought off of eBay that came in a group of 7, two of which are of the aircraft below. I believe it is a Nakajima K-44 "Oscar".


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice photos David. Not very good with the Ki numbers but at least that one won't be too hard to duplicate; 4 stars and tail stripes but what color would the stripes be?

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

Early US aircraft had horizontal red and white stripes and 1 vertical blue strip on the rudder so perhaps them with.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Never seen that before Dave. Interested to know what is on the tail as this would give me an excuse to buy on over priced kit for my "Captured" collection.
> 
> Geo


Aparently, the KI-115 was a dedicated kamikaze aircraft, the only armament was the bomb slung underneath it. It even had jettisonable undercarriage since it was on a one-way trip.

So far as I've found out, the "gate guard" at Yokota is now in a museum in Japan. There is one other survivor, stored at the NASM.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> There was a picture of an aircraft I bought off of eBay that came in a group of 7, two of which are of the aircraft below. I believe it is a Nakajima K-44 "Oscar".



Model is a Ki-43-II


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll throw in this lot.....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2014)

Third one down: looks like the Brits are having an Obergefreiter do the roundell


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2014)

Now That's what a sign painter would look like.
On the other side!
My mahl stick is a dimple-less putter shaft!


----------



## stona (Apr 25, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Third one down: looks like the Brits are having an Obergefreiter do the roundell



It does look like it. He was probably a sign writer who had been doing a similar job for the Luftwaffe.

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice Chris. What's the stick for Bill?

Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice, Chris, but do Spanish Bf 109s qualify as 'captured'? Like the Deutche Wellingtonflugzeug.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice Chris. What's the stick for Bill?
> 
> Geo



It's to rest the wrist of the 'working' hand on, to make for a steady stroke at a given distance. So simple, yet so effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree, very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2014)

Excellent set of photos Chris! Very cool!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2014)

That's it for the stick.
Acts as a bridge over wet paint. Can use it to arcs, straight edge for straight lines.
And whacking people for asking what the stick is for!!!!! 

Oh, I also have one that is a golf driver shaft for a long one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

Glad we got that sorted Bill!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Glad we got that sorted Bill!



Meeee tooo !

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice, Chris, but do Spanish Bf 109s qualify as 'captured'? Like the Deutche Wellingtonflugzeug.



I know! I Know!! I saw the dark roundels and didn't look at the pic thoroughly. But what the 'ell!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2014)

Found this one just now. Very interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2014)

That actually looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2014)

It do, don't it. (Sorry, a Bugs Bunny quote)


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

How about a Japanese Fw190A-5?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

The plane wasn't captured. But looking interesting with the Hinomaru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

ahh yes, I was going to post it in the other thread and posted here instead...talk about terrible aim!!


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

Here captured one and tested in the USA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Here captured one and tested in the USA...


That last photo, with the car...must be still in Europe, that looks alot like a Citroen


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

You may be right. IIRC the FW190 was captured in Italy. And the car might have been either French or Italian one.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

Wurger said:


> You may be right. IIRC the FW190 was captured in Italy. And the car might have been either French or Italian one.


Any idea what the WkNmr was on that Fw190? I wonder if it's the one that was bulldozed along with many others at that airfield (can't recall the name at the moment) in the U.S. midwest. **

Here's another Axis airplane captured in Italy with USAAF markings. A M.C202 at Catania, 5 October 1943







** Just remembered: it was Freeman Field


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

As memory serves the Werk Nummer was unknown. The FW-190 is from the 79th Fighter Group, 85th Fighter Squadron. October 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2014)

Do you think the Japanese 190 had an orange painted underside?


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

If you look at the enlarged part of the Fw 190A picture posted above you can notice the difference between the colours on the port side of the engine cowling and its bottom. So I think yes the yellow paint was applied there. It is very likely the rudder was yellow too.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2014)

I think it's even more pronounced on the first picture you posted. Right below the "meatball" on the fuselage side...even taking into account any shadows.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

I don't think so. It is just a shadow. The yellow was applied only on the bottom of the engine cowling and possible on the rudder. The rest of undersides was the of the standard LW colour.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think it's even more pronounced on the first picture you posted. Right below the "meatball" on the fuselage side...even taking into account any shadows.


I see it too, a very defined line that's equal and very straight on both sides.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

I found this at ... http://web.ipmsusa3.org/content/bf-109e-7-fw-190a-5-japanese-army-service

"In 1943, the Japanese Army received one Focke Wulf Fw-190A-5, and this aircraft was extensively tested during that year. It was most probably delivered by submarine, and also carried standard 74/75/76 Luftwaffe camouflage, and was flown in Japanese markings."


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2014)

Well, since y'all are doing Fw 190 pics......

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)

Nice stuff !


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)

Also I would like to focus on the wing root of the Fw 190. It seems that there is someting that looks like an inscription in Japanese, doesn't it?


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)

I have asked about it Shinpachi and got his answer with confirmation it is in Japanese. The string is "ノルナ" what means "No Step".

Thank you Shinpachi for your help.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2014)

GREAT. Three more "Captured" models I have to build. Thanks guys. With regards to the American 190, what's on the elevators? Are the some sort of locking mechanisms?

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)

It doesn't seem to be any locking mechanism. Just a shadow in the rear area of the horizontal stabilizer tip.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2014)

Captured French Breguet Bre.693

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)

A nice shot.


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2014)

Wurger said:


> It doesn't seem to be any locking mechanism. Just a shadow in the rear area of the horizontal stabilizer tip.



The cut out on the horiz stab would be square, the balancer end of the elevator round, hence, shadow.


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks guys

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2014)

The first captured Zero...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2014)

Great shot! I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2014)

THX.  I found it via the net.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 13, 2014)

I have not seen it before either. Excellent find Wurger.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 14, 2014)

Awesome find, Wojtek!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 14, 2014)

Great pic. Would make a fantastic diorama. That said, I thought the first captured Zero was in China??? (Ok, being a smartar$e!!)


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

I wasn't sure as well. But I've believed the caption it was the Aleutian Zero.

The Wiki Tante says... The Akutan Zero, also known as Koga's Zero and the Aleutian Zero, was a type 0 model 21 Mitsubishi A6M Zero Japanese fighter plane that crash-landed on Akutan Island, Alaska Territory, during World War II. It was captured intact by the Americans in July 1942 and became the first flyable Zero acquired by the United States during the war.

More info there...

Akutan Zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2014)

Wasn't the first U.S. captured A6m (A6M2 B11-120, Hiryu - AFC Nishikaichi, pilot) the one that put down on Niʻihau island on 7 December 1941?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2014)

That one what mostly destroyed IIRC


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

If not in one piece it doesn't count...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2014)

Well, aside from all the holes it received over the skies of Pearl Harbor...it landed pretty much intact.

So even if it was set on fire by Nishikaichi, it would still technically be the first U.S. captured A6m


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2014)

True...true... I stand corrected.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think much was done with Nishikaichi's A6m.

If you look at the wreckage of his aircraft after he set it on fire, there's still plenty of it to examine for information. But from what I understand, it was left there for quite some time, eventually being hauled off to a museum long after it deteriorated.


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

The next great picture here. 

So .. I have to change the caption into "the first captured flyable Zero".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2014)

Wurger said:


> The next great picture here.
> 
> So .. I have to change the caption into "the first captured flyable Zero".


----------



## Bernhart (May 14, 2014)

an intersting mix of people in the pic, some navy, some civilian I'm quessing and one wearing what looks like a french helmet but I'm thinking another civilian? and an old style brit helmet. Or would that be a Candian or brit?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2014)

Early in the war, U.S. military had the British style helmet. You'll see them worn in photos from the Pearl Harbor attack and the the battle in the Phillippines.

The guy wearing the helmet seen in the far right of the photo looks to be wearing an old style "hard hat" worn by shoreman, loggers and construction workers in the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2014)

What plane is in the bottom photo Chris?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

Focke-Wulf FW 58


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2014)

Kawasaki KI-48 in Chinese markings


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2014)




----------



## The Basket (May 18, 2014)

Wurger said:


> You may be right. IIRC the FW190 was captured in Italy. And the car might have been either French or Italian one.



Not a Citroën. Looks like a Lancia Ardea. Which makes it Italy.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)

THX for the info.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2014)

Thank you Capt. Vic!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## fubar57 (May 18, 2014)

Never seen those shots before of the Taifun. Any info on the bottom photo...version, colors(notice the cream colored patch on the nose), correct markings,etc.etc.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2014)

One of two Japanese G4M2 bombers used for transporting the Japanese delegation, seen in surrender markings.

While the stipulation was for the crosses to be green in color, this color photo does show that, in fact, the crosses on this bomber were black.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2014)

Yes,.....She looks a beautiful German plane to my Japanese eye. Not a loser's plane at least.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2014)

Sneaky


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Never seen those shots before of the Taifun. Any info on the bottom photo...version, colors(notice the cream colored patch on the nose), correct markings,etc.etc.
> 
> Geo



FE-4610


----------



## fubar57 (May 18, 2014)

Much obliged Chris. In the link I see two different top colors. I'm thinking the bottom color is not correct. Which would be the correct RLM(if it is RLM) color for the top? RLM04 for the bottom?

Geo


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2014)

I'm not sure but those pics are depicting 2 different planes.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2014)

Can anyone translate what is written on the props in the last picture?


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2014)

Generally it means "from .... Berlin". But the adjective is unreadable. As a result it is quite difficult to say of "what" Berlin it is.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2014)

That last photo, with the Cyrillic writing on the props...in the background, that obelisk looks alot like the Washington monument (the peak is too pointy, though)...where was the location this photo was taken?


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2014)

The caption read that it was in Russia.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2014)

Yep.. it was taken during an exhibition of captured stuff in Moscow, 1945.


----------



## norab (May 20, 2014)

how about a Yak 23 the Yugoslavs lent to the CIA for evaluation that was promptly returned at the end of testing







Romanian Cold War Defections - www.acig.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2014)

I have a VHS tape of this call Operation...ah...bugger me! I forgot!


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2014)

What a strange name for an Operation. I can just see the briefing "Right Gentlemen, this is Operation 'Ah, bugger me, I Forgot', which commences at 23.00hrs tonight. Your task ...."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2014)

Too much...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2014)




----------



## norab (May 23, 2014)

a few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2014)

Terry, if you hadn't, I would've.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

Do335 with U.S. markings

** Warning! *** Do NOT look at the foreground!!* There are mangled He162s and Me262s there that may make some folks sick to the stomach...if you are one of these people, then either place a piece of paper over the foreground, showing only the Do335 or click your back button to leave alltogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Dammit Dave, you know the first thing I'm going to do is look at it! (nice pic btw).


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit Dave, you know the first thing I'm going to do is look at it! (nice pic btw).


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Do335 with U.S. markings
> 
> ** Warning! *** Do NOT look at the foreground!!* There are mangled He162s and Me262s there that may make some folks sick to the stomach...if you are one of these people, then either place a piece of paper over the foreground, showing only the Do335 or click your back button to leave alltogether.
> 
> View attachment 263433



I didn't have regular paper so I used a piece of tissue but it bled through. Oh the horror, the horror.............


----------



## nuuumannn (May 23, 2014)

> if you are one of these people, then either place a piece of paper over the foreground, showing only the Do335 or click your back button to leave alltogether.



Or if you are into the macarbe, you can stare in mute fascination like at a car accident where everyone really wants to see if they can see any blood, but partly don't want to look in case they do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2014)

Nice find Dave! The Pfeil is one of my favorites!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Nice find Dave! The Pfeil is one of my favorites!


I'll post an RAF Do335A-6 here in a little while 



nuuumannn said:


> Or if you are into the macarbe, you can stare in mute fascination like at a car accident where everyone really wants to see if they can see any blood, but partly don't want to look in case they do!


That was me, pretty much...though not looking for blood, I was trying to see how many jets were in the pile


----------



## nuuumannn (May 23, 2014)

> I was trying to see how many jets were in the pile



Yeah, He 162s and Me 262s, interesting mix of bits in there.


----------



## Rogi (May 23, 2014)

I cry for the mangled He-162s in that Dornier pic, why oh why :O


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2014)

Here's the Do335A-6 in RAF possession...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2014)

Sad tail behind that one. Rear engine caught fire during a display flight and the plane crashed killing the RAF test pilot.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2014)

> Rear engine caught fire during a display flight and the plane crashed killing the RAF test pilot.



Was just about to say the same; Grp Capt Hards on 18 January 1946 at Farnborough, elevator cables burned through.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

These were on FB of all places. I really like the Me-410. And I may be mistaken but I do believe you can see dive brakes on it in the first photo. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Caption says PR Trop I...






Oddly colored bird. In a Polish book it says(I think) DE/MS/Sky with the British markings painted out in RLM80 and the starboard profile has, under the stabilizer, a panel, some underside splotches and the underwing roundels painted out in RLM78.

Geo

_EDIT:_ By the by, does anyone have an underside diagram of a PR Trop I?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)

Here other pictures of the Hurricane V7670... it was Mk.I type. It was a Hurricane from Malta and belonged to the 261st Squadron previously. PO John Pain scored one victory - a Bf 110 z III/ZG26 while flying the Hurricane over Malta. Colours: Dark Earth/Middle Stone/Sky with RLM70 and 78 applied at RAF markings. The RLM80 sounds a little bit too strange. I have to check on that.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

This is from the Polish Book which is called Monogafie Lotnicze 52...






...if you feel it violates any copyright, please delete it after you've seen it.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh yes.. this is of AJ-Press book. However the RLM80 was lighter than the RLM71 that was lighter than the RLM70. The colour in pictures looks very dark. So it is possible there could have been made a mistake with the ID of the paint. I have somewhere a nice article in Aero magazine about capured Hurricanes. As memo serves the colour was mentioned as the RLM70 there. But not sure about that.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, we go with RLM70 and 78 for the patches and the over painting of the underwing roundels(can kinda, sorta see it under my port profile) and from the looks of your photos, there was some artistic license used for the panel under the starboard panel under the stab. I can see by your photos that it is not a tropical version but I've seen two captions mentioning a photo recon bird. Any thought there Wojtek?

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)

I have found the article. But it wasn't the Aero Magazine but the Militaria XX wieku Nr.3 (6) 2005. There is the same profile like the one in the Aj-Press publication. The caption says the RLM80 indeed. But there it is said in the article text that it might have been the RML80. So it isn't sure though. Also the profile is incorrect because the Hurricane Mk.I didn't have the Vokes filter. As far as the PR variant is concerned.. it is possible the Hurri could be used for reconnaissance missions. However her serial can be checked in the SAM publication. There should be mentioned the block of Hurricanes and the variant. Anyway the V7670 was ex 261st Squadron RAF captured by German and Italian in March/April 1941 and recaptured by British in January 1942. Also she was a part of fourth series of the Hawker factory as I found out. So it seems that it was the fighter machine. What is more the P.R. vesion should be painted with a solid colour overall while there is the desert camo applied. Additionally . please notice the lack of the foto-container under the fuselage.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Alrighty my friend, Mk.I, not PR., not Trop and I'll dither about the green when the time comes. Thank you very much.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)

The Hurricane was used by the 261st Squadron over Malta. In other images it can be seen that Hurricanes of the squadron used there were equipped with the Vokes filters. So it may indicate that the V7670 was Mk.I Trop variant . However , for some reason it could have been either dismounted or lost .


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)

Two Hurricane the 261st Squadron on Malta. One with the Vokes filter the second one without...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you my friend. So now it comes down to which kit I buy.....

Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 2, 2014)

Interesting investigations, guys. The thing is, the British generally did not use the term "Trop" as a suffix to the Mark number if a filter was fitted to the intake, like the Germans did. I've seen it written in a few post war books, but not in official documentation.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2014)

That's true Nuuumannn ... anyway here is a snapshot of the SAM publication with serials started with V.. according to that she was the Mk.I variant without the trop extension.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2014)

Japanese KI-43 in Chinese possession


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2014)

Very cool, that is the first time I'd seen an actual pic of the captured Wildcat.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2014)

psst...it's a Hellcat...just sayin'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

DOH!

You are most correct sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Cool shots...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool, that is the first time I'd seen an actual pic of the captured Wildcat.


Oh, way to go...

You may get a lecturing from Terry about that error


----------



## Rogi (Jun 13, 2014)

Hehehe yeah the pic is out there on the web  there was a great link Shinpachi posted for the Japanese captured aircraft. I believe it had all of them in a public domain book.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Oh, way to go...
> 
> You may get a lecturing from Terry about that error


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2014)

Captured F4Fs in Wake Island.
No records they were tested by Japanese.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2014)

Very cool! IIRC the rest were all too badly damaged to fix.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2014)

You have read the Japanese text successfully, David


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2014)

I so wish I could my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> Captured F4Fs in Wake Island.
> No records they were tested by Japanese.



There couldn't have been any tested, there were non airworthy left.

On December 22, Second Lieutenant Carl Robert Davidson climbed into Wildcat F-9 and took off from Wake. The time was 1000; mechanical problems prevented his wingman, Captain Herbert Freuler, from taking off for another thirty minutes. It was a beautiful day for flying, and visibility was such that Davidson was able to see a flight of 33 carrier-based “Kate“ bombers, escorted by six Zeros, approaching Wake Island. He radioed his discovery to Freuler, kicked the throttle, and engaged despite overwhelming odds.

Captain Freuler, racing to the aid of his comrade, saw Davidson “hot on the heels of one Zero, but another enemy fighter had come up behind the lieutenant’s F4F-3 with its guns blazing. The last Freuler saw of them, the three planes were receding into the far distance over the ocean with the Grumman still tightly sandwiched between the two Zeros. Davidson was the last Marine pilot lost in the action at Wake Island.

Number 9, another of my Davidson piloted aircraft, was my subject for GB21 that I will have to finish later.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2014)

There are a lot of captured aircraft at this link, from WWI onwards...WTF? > Vintage Wings of Canada

Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice, Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2014)

Excellent Geo! It still makes me sick to think of the He 274 just being destroyed.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,
anyone intrested in some Model work across this theme?
Best regards from Germany.
Stefan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2014)

Very nice. What scale is the B-17?

Geo


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2014)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I thought this might be a good topic
> 
> The attached clip is a "guess" from a FAA Corsair captured in Norway. Does any one have information on this or any other "odd" captured WWII aircraft?


I believe that is a Claveworks fantasy illustration.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2014)

at6 said:


> I believe that is a Claveworks fantasy illustration.


If it's one of Clave's, it would have to be a very early work of his. His renderings are usually highly detailed, more than the one posted at the start of this thread. Also, all of his works have a border, a title and his copyright.

Clave did do a Corsair in Luftwaffe markings some time back, but this is not the one.

By the way, Clave is a member here


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 4, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice. What scale is the B-17?
> 
> Geo



Hi,
it`s 1:72. Here some more:
Best regards


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2014)

So real with the square and triangle masking!


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 6, 2014)

Here some more:
Best regards


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2014)

Very educational

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2014)

Cool stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Boys,like more?
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 6, 2014)

Totally agree
destroying the rare original is like having a P-51 and making a Reno racer out of it.
Its still almost a P-51 but it can never be original again.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 7, 2014)

Here are the last two planes of this "Captured by Japan" Series.
Best regards.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 7, 2014)

Perfect work, A6Intruder!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Boys,
i need a little helping hand. Would you like to see more captured, or "used by other Nations", Planes i did?
I will not capture this Threat with my Modelwork.
Would be nice to get some feedback.
Here a small Teaser what i am talking about:
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 8, 2014)

More, please. Your collection is educational and awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok. Let`s continue with a "French Campain"
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 10, 2014)

Here we go with a french "Arrow"
Best regards


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2014)

Was Do-335 called Arrow in France?
Thanks for sharing great work and information, A6Intruder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2014)

Not a bad looking scheme actually, well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 10, 2014)

I believe the German name "Pfeil" means 'arrow'.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Shinpachi,
it is a pleasure to share my work with an audience who know what they see and like it.
The surname of the Do 335 was "Pfeil". As Najaco wrote, it means in englisch "Arrow".
Best regards


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2014)

I've got wiser! 
Thanks.


----------



## stona (Oct 10, 2014)

I assume that's a model of the Do 335 M14 acquired by Capitaine Mirles and his 'Mission d'Information Scientifique et Technique' (MIST) team. It had an eventful life in French hands.

BTW French fin flashes had the blue towards the front, the British/Commonwealth ones had red towards the front. You can see the similarity in tone between the blue of the fin flash and blue of the centre of the cockade in this cropped image of your subject.






Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 10, 2014)

stona said:


> I assume that's a model of the Do 335 M14 acquired by Capitaine Mirles and his 'Mission d'Information Scientifique et Technique' (MIST) team. It had an eventful life in French hands.
> 
> BTW French fin flashes had the blue towards the front, the British/Commonwealth ones had red towards the front. You can see the similarity in tone between the blue of the fin flash and blue of the centre of the cockade in this cropped image of your subject.
> 
> ...



Hi Steve,
thank you for the tip. I unfortunatly did not realised this on this aircraft. All my other french used aircraft are correct. Thanks for pointing this out!!
Best regards


----------



## stona (Oct 10, 2014)

No worries, I'm glad you appreciate that I was trying to be helpful...not hurtful 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 10, 2014)

stona said:


> No worries, I'm glad you appreciate that I was trying to be helpful...not hurtful
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve,
just ordering the decal sheet again. No way to live with the actual condition.
Thanks and best regards


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2014)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2014)

If I remember correctly the French also captured a wing cannon armed version as well as a two seater that had the rear canopy flush with the top of the fuselage and not humped like the A-12 version. Wish they saved them.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 11, 2014)

Todays Plane is a Bf 109 E-3, captured 22.11.39. Later transfered to England on 04.05.40 and shipped to the USA on April 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Oct 11, 2014)

The French captured M14 was disassembled at Mengen and transported to France by road. It was reassembled at the Centre d'Essais en Vol (CEV) at Bretigny. It was completed on 5th August 1945 and taxying trial commenced at the hands of Colonel Badre two days later. On the 8th Badre flew the aircraft to 1000m but on making a dead stick landing (he had shut down both engines suspecting an engine fire) the aircraft burst a starboard main gear tyre, ran off the runway and collided with a parked B-26.
In mid September the aircraft was transferred to the SNASCO factory at Surennes (near Paris) for repair. The aircraft was not returned to the CEV until 3rd June 1946. Seven months of ground tests followed and in February 1947 three MK 103 cannons were re-installed.
It was not until 13th March 1947 that the aircraft flew again at the hands of Capitaine Receveau. It flew for a total of nine hours before the test programme was cancelled on 5th March 1948. It did fly twice more, in May and June 1948, accumulating a total flight time of 11 hours and 25 minutes.

The two seater was the incomplete M 17 captured by the French at Mengen. It was the prototype for the Do 335 B-6 night fighter. Working with Dornier personnel the French completed the aircraft but this took 25 months. It first flew on 29th May 1947 with Receveau at the controls and a recently shot deer serving as ballast in the radar operators seat.
By 27th November the aircraft had amassed 6 hours and 30 minutes flight time but a hydraulic failure caused the starboard undercarriage leg to retract during taxying and the resultant damage was deemed not worth repairing. The aircraft was subsequently used to test the ejector seat and explosive system for separating the rear propeller, dorsal fin and rudder before being scrapped in March 1949.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 12, 2014)

Todays Aircraft is quite intresting. Like the Decalsheet said, it should be a Bf 110 C, fully armed?!, and used in 1944 for VIP-Transport in Cognac. To be honest, i did not find a real picture of this aircraft, but i like a 110er with Invasionstripes. I hope you also do!
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 12, 2014)

One more with Sideview:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice! Would like to know more about that myself.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2014)

At first glance, I thought that was the Potez 631


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 13, 2014)

Todays plane is a FW 190 A5, build schortly after the War by the french.
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2014)

I did not know French built the FW 190


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,
yes they did A5 and A8 Versions. But not very long. They run out of Spareparts to keep them flying, so the frech FW did not have a long life.
Best regards


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,
yes they did A5 and A8 Versions. But not very long. They run out of Spareparts to keep them flying, so the frech FW did not have a long life.
Best regards


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for your kind explanation, A6Intruder.
I have just renewed my poor knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 14, 2014)

French Salamander for today:
Best regards


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2014)

I have ever seen actual airframe of a He.162 a few decades before but forgot what it was.
It looked huge even sitting beside a Spitfire.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 15, 2014)

Today, last one in french campain: A Ju 52, served in the far east 1949-50.
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 16, 2014)

Next, lets have a view on the Russian Campain, starting today with an ex bulgarian Arado 196, flew shortly after the war completly disarmed. Hope you like it.
best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2014)

Very educational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you are giving Ed a run for his money


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2014)

A6Intruder said:


> Next, lets have a view on the Russian Campain, starting today with an ex bulgarian Arado 196, flew shortly after the war completly disarmed. Hope you like it.
> best regards


From what I understand, the Russians never "captured" any of the 12 Bulgarian Ar196 and most remained in Bulgarian service until the early 1950's. They even still have one, it's on display at the military museum in Plovdiv.

The Werknummers for these 12 delivered from Germany are: 0219, 0244, 0245, 0247, 0252, 0253, 0255, 0256, 0257, 0258, 0261 and 0262.

The WkNmr for the Ar196 in Plovdiv is 0219 (and it's incorrectly marked number three when it should be number one).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2014)

double post...


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 17, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> From what I understand, the Russians never "captured" any of the 12 Bulgarian Ar196 and most remained in Bulgarian service until the early 1950's. They even still have one, it's on display at the military museum in Plovdiv.
> 
> The Werknummers for these 12 delivered from Germany are: 0219, 0244, 0245, 0247, 0252, 0253, 0255, 0256, 0257, 0258, 0261 and 0262.
> 
> The WkNmr for the Ar196 in Plovdiv is 0219 (and it's incorrectly marked number three when it should be number one).



Hi,
The Book, where i found the Profile of this Aircraft "German Aircrafts in Russian Service", does not say anything about Werknumbers. This aircraft has not been delivered to Russia, it was from the bulgarian Airforce. That is "captured" for me.
Today a captured Fw 190, forced to land on icey Ladoga Lake by russian fighters and later tested by the Russians.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 18, 2014)

Next is a soviet testet He 162
Best regards


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 19, 2014)

Captured and tested Me 163 S
Best regards


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of the Me 163 S in Luftwaffe markings?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2014)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Me 163 S in Luftwaffe markings?



I looked in my books and all I had were of the Russian one. The text talked about a number of them being flown as test aircraft at the factory but does not appear to have actually been issued to the units themselves.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks brother


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2014)

Went through my 163 books Jim and nada. I've got some other books to look through on the morrow.

Geo


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 20, 2014)

Today there is the last one of the russian campain. It ia a plane, no one really knows, if they really flew. Its a Fw 190 F8 from the "Nationalkomitee Freies Deutschland" A Group of captured german Officers who workted together with the russians against Hitler. Also called "Seydlitz Piloten" I hope you like this unusual plane.
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 20, 2014)

One more with sideview. This planes should bring down flyers over german positions.


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 21, 2014)

Now Planes, captured by the british. First a Ju 87 D-3 in North Africa.
Best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2014)

Savoia-Marchetti SM82 "Canguru"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2014)

Breguet Bre 521 Bizerte

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Oct 22, 2014)

Bf 109 G-14

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2014)

North American NA57, NA64

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wellington (polish captured) I think this is NZ-M ex 304 Polish SQN it landed at Brustem/Sint-Truiden Belgium on 7 Nov.1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)

A Polish RWD-8 captured by Soviets in 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)

Grunau glider

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2014)

.



.



.



.



.



.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 7, 2014)

Interesting to see those North American trainers above in German custody.

I use to laugh when I saw the Texans in "Where Eagles Dare".






So maybe they DID capture a Bell-47 from the future?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Interesting to see those North American trainers above in German custody.
> 
> I use to laugh when I saw the Texans in "Where Eagles Dare".



NAA57's and NAA64 were built under license and operated by the French. After defeat, many went to the Fliegerschule (and some went to the French again after German defeat.)


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2014)

Name: ea909b81b4225bf1fa9b12deaa17ceb9.jpg Views: 41 Size: 48.4 KB

The Fw 190 MP499 in Chris' post #810 was Arnim Faber's aircraft, the first flying Fw 190 the british got hold of. Its instrument panel and windscreen survive today in the Shoreham aviation museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi,
after some time i am back to show you some more captured planes. Last we hand german planes in british hands. Now we will see this theme from the other side.
Lets start with a german Gladiator. Ifaik this plane was captured in the east and used for glider throwing, used by Ergänzungsgruppe (S)1 in Langendiebach, near Hanau.
Hope you like it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Dec 21, 2014)

Many Hurricanes got new owners during the western campain. Here we have two late MKI in different skins:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Dec 21, 2014)

Here we go with one in german colors used in a Fighter Trainig School in Zerbst 1941-42.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

Good stuff Chris.
Regarding the captured Bf110, I read an account (can't remember where) from a captured Luftwaffe airman who saw the captured '110 on an airfield he was taken to, and burst out laughing, having immediately spotted some anomalies. Apparently, it had been 'cobbled together' with the fuselage and one wing from one aircraft, a wing from a second aircraft, and I think part of the tail from a third aircraft.
The above details may not be totally accurate, but it was certainly a hybrid !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2015)

Does that 109 on its nose have rocket rails fitted ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

rochie said:


> Does that 109 on its nose have rocket rails fitted ?



Yes, but it's a Spanish Hispano.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2015)

The first photo (post #851) is classic...it's an early B-17C, note the defensive positions?

Here's another photo of that captured early B-17, along with two others, that was taken during an overflight of Mount Fuji and published in a Japanese publication during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2015)

How cool did that Hellcat look !


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yes, but it's a Spanish Hispano.



Ah !

cheers mate


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 23, 2015)

The FW 190 in post #851 is not captured (by whom 8))
One A-5 was brought by sea to Japan and was tested there.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 23, 2015)

In Chris' post 846, the fourth picture down is the Enemy Aircraft Exhibition at Farnborough in October/November 1945. Interesting mix of British modern aircraft there, too, including a Spiteful, the Martin Baker MB.5, a Bristol Brigand, Blackburn Firebrand and Fairey Spearfish. The two seat Do 335 at centre sadly crashed and claimed the life of test pilot Grp Capt Hards. Note also that the Ju 352's Trappoclappe is open and also the piloted Fi 103 Reichenburg.

The Fw 190A is also MP499 as mentioned above, and the last pic of a Zero in surrender markings, that aircraft survives at the Auckland Museum, New Zealand.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 24, 2015)

Several photos relating to the B-29 introduced in our local websites.
Airframes in good condition were captured for technical research.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2015)

Fascinating, Shinpachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Chris.
> Regarding the captured Bf110, I read an account (can't remember where) from a captured Luftwaffe airman who saw the captured '110 on an airfield he was taken to, and burst out laughing, having immediately spotted some anomalies. Apparently, it had been 'cobbled together' with the fuselage and one wing from one aircraft, a wing from a second aircraft, and I think part of the tail from a third aircraft.
> The above details may not be totally accurate, but it was certainly a hybrid !



Are the 3 photos of the 110 the same aircraft, I can't quite make out the s/n. Thanks for the heads up on the aircraft Terry. I was thinking of driving Wojtek insane trying to figure out the colors as I'm doing with my 109 in the What's on the Workbench build.


Geo


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2015)

Might the Cat in Chis' last post be a Lend-Lease piece?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Might the Cat in Chis' last post be a Lend-Lease piece?


The Soviets purchased three PBY-5 and then built their own based on that model (called the GST). This should be one of those three PBYs, since the GST models rarely had waist blisters.

I also noticed it says "PBY-1" on the rudder (in small black text), which strikes me as unusual.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

September 6, 1940, Plt. Officer Caister of 603 squadron made a perfect landing near Guines; his Spitfire XT-D Z4260. The authors suggest that this Spitfire was later test flown in Germany


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2015)

Russian Catalinas

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Nov 27, 2015)

rochie said:


> How cool did that Hellcat look !



Indeed it does:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice one !


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2015)

A P-51D - one of the 3 P-51s captured by IJA during the war.
Captured in Katsushika province, Chiba prefecture nearby Tokyo on July 15, 1945.
This is said belonged to the 531st flight squadron of 21st flight group of US Army.






For references, a P-51A was captured in Hojing, China on May 30 1944.
A P-51C followed in Hanko, China around February 1945. This was sent to IJA test team in Tokyo next month.
A well known airframe together with a P-40 there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2015)

Did any wear Japanese markings, Shinpachi?




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2015)

The captured P-51C wore Japanese marking but a test pilot testified A B-29 did not notice it was captured when it approached to the super fortress.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> The captured P-51C wore Japanese marking but a test pilot testified A B-29 did not notice it was captured when it approached to the super fortress.


Did the P-51 simply observe the B-29 or did it try and engage it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Nov 29, 2015)

Here is the "Modelversion" of aboves original picture:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Nov 29, 2015)

How about a nice B-17 E in japanese Hands?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Nov 29, 2015)

Or a Hurricane MkIIB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Nov 29, 2015)

Maybe a Buffalo, ex dutch one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Nov 29, 2015)

Some P-40E are still left:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A6Intruder (Nov 29, 2015)

The last ones in this series are a ex dutch DB7 and an ex russian Rata:


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Did the P-51 simply observe the B-29 or did it try and engage it?



The test pilot, Maj Yasuhiko Kuroe (1918-1965), flew to observe the B-29 simply because of his curiosity about how Americans would react as he had no shells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> The captured P-51C wore Japanese marking but a test pilot testified A B-29 did not notice it was captured when it approached to the super fortress.



Thanks Shinpachi. I never noticed the Hinomaru in the photo you posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for the information, Shinpachi-san!

I hadn't heard of this encounter and I am willing to bet that the B-29 crew must have been a little surprised to see a P-51 appear "out of the blue" like that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2015)

You are welcome, Geo and Dave 

Maj Yasuhiko Kuroe's job till the end of war was to train Japanese army pilots teaching how to fight or escape from his P-51.
He was in Osaka on August 15 when the war was over and the airframe was abandoned at Taisyo Airfield (present Yao Airport).


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2015)

A Ki-84 flown by Morinao Gokan, at JGSDF Utsunomiya airfield on November 18, 1973.
This airframe was captured by the U.S. Army and restored by Ed Maloney a founder of Planes of Fame in the U.S. after the war was over.
Morinao Gokan, a former Japanese Zero fighter pilot, purchased it from Don Lykins to fly by himself in 1973.

Fuji Heavy Industries (former Nakajima Aircraft) volunteered maintenance till around 1980 when the owner passed away in 1976 and the airframe was sold to a local museum in Kyoto. It was resold twice and is now owned by Chiran Peace Museum in Kagoshima Prefecture.

Photos by courtesy of geta-o
Original site: WB-HAYATE

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

Excellent pics Shinpachi!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2015)

Good stuff shinpachi!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2015)

Great photos, Shinpachi!

Thanks for sharing them and the story


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone 

The name "geta-o" san is not his true name but he is one of the best aviation photographers in my country. His career started in 1960.
The former Zero fighter pilot, Morinao Gokan, was President of Aircraft Owners and Pilots Association Japan then managing his own real estate company.
Searching for the cause of his early death, I came across geta-o san.

Fuji Heavy Industries has no policy to own the ww2 warbirds.
Present Fuji staff are banned to be proud of war contribution by former Nakajima staff.
A lot of episode there.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gohkl80 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a picture of an AVENGER in Japanese hands from local paper here, it was shot down over Palembang Raid 

Will try to look where i put it

Also a picture of ARADO 196 with Japanese Marking stationed at the PENANG Island, Malaysia where i stay now

CAPTURED USA Aircraft pictures of SBD Corsair too


----------



## gohkl80 (Jan 7, 2016)

gohkl80 said:


> I have a picture of an AVENGER in Japanese hands from local paper here, it was shot down over Palembang Raid
> 
> Will try to look where i put it
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2016)

Neat! Thanks brother!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice.



Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Hiromachi (Jan 8, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Fuji Heavy Industries has no policy to own the ww2 warbirds.
> Present Fuji staff are banned to be proud of war contribution by former Nakajima staff.
> A lot of episode there.
> Thanks!



That's just silly, with the help of great corporations like Fuji and Mitsubishi it could be so much easier to restore some of those aircraft to flyable condition. So much time has passed from ww2 and we could simply look at those warbirds as a piece of history, not a tool of conquest ... 
I hope this policy will change some day.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2016)

Evalina being inspected in Japan. The inner wheel well covers are descending, probably indicating that the engine was shut off only moments ..​


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2016)

DB-7B Boston III AL904/MLD series D51 captured by Japanese on Java and tested by Japanese Navy test unit 

Same aircraft found after war at Atsugi naval air base in Japan


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2016)

John hit one of these options when including a picture. You can even when already posted use the edit function to adjust this.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2016)

johnbr said:


> Evalina being inspected in Japan. The inner wheel well covers are descending, probably indicating that the engine was shut off only moments ..​



Interesting....

Charles


----------



## johnbr (Feb 17, 2016)

Dornier Do 335 B-2​


----------



## johnbr (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 20, 2016)

Forgot one
*1947 WPAFB Airshow*


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2016)

Great pics!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

Especially like the Me262 shot.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 22, 2016)

Do-335

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2016)

Like it John and saved to the captured folder.


Geo


----------



## johnbr (Feb 22, 2016)

Kampfgruppe-200 B-17


----------



## johnbr (Feb 22, 2016)

Bf 109G-6 at Wright Field, Ohio


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

Good stuff !


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice pictures, johbr


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fleet F-10G Rumania build by ICAR


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2016)

Nice ones Chris


----------



## Wildcat (May 17, 2016)

109's in 3 sqn RAAF markings!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> 109's in 3 sqn RAAF markings!



and the Maachi!


----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2016)

3 squadron had quite the collection!
3 Squadron's "Italian Air Force"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 18, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

> 109's in 3 sqn RAAF markings!



Yep, the Bf 109 with the codes CV-V is the famous Black 6.






Seen here at Flying Legends 1997.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

Pity it's not still flying, rather than sitting at Hendon. But I can understand the reasoning behind the decision to ground her.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Pity it's not still flying, rather than sitting at Hendon. But I can understand the reasoning behind the decision to ground her.



It's actually a lot simpler than you might imagine, Terry. The aircraft was always the property of the RAF Air Historic Branch and before the AHB gave ownership of all its airframes to RAFM in the late 1990s (1998, I think), lease agreements were drawn up with operators with the proviso that they be responsible for the aircraft's maintenance and upkeep. Black 6 was only ever flown on a short term lease and was actually scheduled for retirement by the MoD in 1997, which was to be its last airshow season and from then it was to be transferred to Hendon and put on display at any rate. When it was turned over, the decision had already been made. I'm not sure if there was any possibility of the lease being extended as it had been in the past; it was only meant to fly for a few years from 1991, but was extended to 1997. pranging it sealed its fate, however.

It was a bit like the LVG at Shuttleworth; the rumour mill will have you believe that it was the RAFM's decision to ground the aeroplane against Shuttleworth's will; the truth was it was Shuttleworth's decision not to renew the lease since the cost of overhaul was too high, so, because of the structural issues with the outer skin, the RAFM guys decided it shouldn't fly again since the lease was not renewed. SVAS would have you believe that RAFM was ordering Shuttleworth not to fly the aircraft, but in reality, the museum was concerned for its structural integrity - quite rightly so and since Shuttleworth had not renewed the lease, it was RAFM's airframe to do with what it wanted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

Yes, I remember now - at the time of it's 'prang', the two leading aviation mags in the UK did mention the lease being up, and that the '109 was already earmarked for static display at RAFM Hendon. I think I'm right in stating that it is kept in airworthy condition, although 'inhibited' ?
I saw the LVG at the restoration center at RAFM Cosford a couple of years back, undergoing some major work. This is the only pic I could get of it, due to the Dornier being in the way !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

I'm not sure about Black 6's flyable condition; I suspect it's as close as it can get, but I don't know. Russ Snadden was/is pretty exacting, so might be. It wasn't officially struck off RAF charge until about 2001, I think.

As for the LVG, I was at Hendon when all the hoo haa about it not being flown again in 2003 erupted. I went to the last Shuttleworth show the LVG made a public appearance at and it was ground run, but not flown. The SVAS guys were slagging off the RAFM to anyone who'd listen and frankly I was a bit peeved at what they were saying since it was a load of BS, so I told one of them I worked for RAFM and that shut him up. When I got back to work I told some of the head neddies at Hendon what was being said and as a result they put out a press release in the aviation tabloids (Flypast and Aeroplane) stating the situation, that the aircraft's lease had expired and it was Shuttleworth who had agreed not to renew it.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

Good info Grant.
Although I respect what they do at Old Warden, and in general it's a friendly place, I have had the impression, in the past, that it's a bit of a 'closed shop', and can be somewhat 'elitist', for want of a better description.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Good pics and info guys...


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2016)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 352827



German captured P-51's were not painted in that scheme.

This is from a movie called "_Fighter Squadron"_ released in 1948.

They did not have access to actual German fighters, and therefore used P-51's. The American fighters in the movie were P-47's.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep.. there is a couple of pics more of the kite taken...


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 26, 2016)

A French L'oire 130 in Luftwaffe markings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2016)

I get the feeling pilots who fell out of favor were assigned to fly those.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2016)

Major W. G. Barker, VC, with captured Fokker D.VII aircraft at Hounslow Aerodrome
Visit page View image Share


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2016)

*Another Lockheed P-38 Lightning, this one landing at Capoterra airfield, in southern Sardinia, 12 June 1943. The stunned Italian Air Force personnel at Capoterra could barely believe what had happened, but one airman quickly drove a vehicle in front of the Lightning to prevent it from taking off again. The embarrassed and soon to be imprisoned pilot was just opening his canopy when he realized that he had landed at the wrong airfield. He had landed at Capoterra almost out of fuel after a long trip over the Mediterranean from Gibraltar. It was later determined that his compass was off by 30 degrees. The USAAF insignia was covered with Italian Dark Green paint which was a bit darker than the US Olive Drab. New white fuselage bands circled the twin booms, Italian “Sabaudian” crosses emblazoned the tails, while the prop spinners were painted in white. The Lightning was test flown at Guidonia Experimental Centre near Rome and later was used against USAAF bombers. Col. Angelo Tondi, flying this P-38 and using its familiar profile, was able to get up close and down a USAAF B-24 Liberator off the Italian coast near Anzio on 11 August 1943. Six of the B-24’s crew bailed out from the aircraft. The Italian Lightning had a short flying career because the German synthetic fuel used by Italians corroded the P-38’s fuel tanks and the aircraft was grounded, but US reports say that B-17 bombers were attacked by two P-38s in early September 1943. During another mission, a damaged USAAF P-38 was flying close to American bombers needing protection. The bomber’s gunners, thinking he was the “enemy” P-38, shot down the aircraft.




*


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2016)

*a captured de Havilland Mosquito (T9+XB) fighter/bomber is displayed for the benefit of Nazi party officials and Luftwaffe brass, wearing the bright yellow empennage and undersides of a Zirkus Rosarius aircraft.



*


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2016)

*The officers and party officials get a close look at an aircraft that is already a legend—the de Havilland Mosquito Mk IV but, without propellers, this Mossie (T9+XB) isn’t going anywhere soon. According to Australian aviation writer Mark Nelson, this Mosquito never flew after it was captured as the landing gear and propellers were seriously damaged in a wheels-up landing. For display purposes, the Germans fabricated a makeshift steel tube “undercarriage” using the original Mosquito’s tires. Strangely, the Zirkus Rosarius used the T9+XB lettering 
display purposes, the Germans fabricated a makeshift steel tube “undercarriage” using the original Mosquito’s tires. Strangely, the Zirkus Rosarius used the T9+XB lettering www.vintagewings.ca/VintageNews/Stories/tabid/116/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/394/WTF.aspx



*


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)

Arado_Ar-234B-2_No_140311


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2016)

Man, to find that while hiking................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

Focke_Wulf_Fw-190_German Fighter Plane_Near Reims France


1944


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

Bf-109k4


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

Captured Tony Over Naval Air Test Center Patuxent River Maryland in June 1945

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Good ones...D4Y Judy, Ki-44 Tojo, B6N2 Jill....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2017)

Captured Fiat G 50

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2017)

Beauty Jim. Added to the "Captured" folder. Of course now you have forced me to seek out a 1/48 kit and of course they are not cheap. Any mention of colors. Right now I'm seeing Very Light Grey, Light Gray, Medium Grey, Dunkelgrau and Dark gray


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)

I found the profile Geo.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2017)

The caption was in Italian


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2017)

Wunderbar, added as well. Not that I'll ever get around to doing it but I'm guessing Italian colors


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)

A PM sent...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 8, 2017)

It doesn't look like a standard camo pattern so it could be a local repaint in any number of colours. For example, the lighter shade on the fuselage is tonally similar to the red of the fuselage roundel while the undersides could be yellow. We're in the realm of pure speculation unless there is a first-hand account of the colours applied.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2017)

If I had to guess Geo I would say it was a total British paint job. Almost like they were gonna enter it in a race!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's another view of the Fiat:






According to this website, it wore South African Air Force markings. 

Note the darker tone of the cowling front and spinner on this pic compared to Capt Vick's original. Assuming this image was taken using orthochromatic film, that would suggest red for the spinner and cowling (note how the "red" (strictly speaking orange for SAAF aircraft) of the underwing roundel is also dark in this image).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 13, 2017)

Captured Sea Fury...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2017)

I didn't think the Sea Fury went into service until after WW2?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

Interesting shot of a Duxford-based Sea Fury. Looks like perhaps it was 'standing in' for a FW-190 for a movie or TV role. Do we know the date of the pic?
It's either from a number of years ago, or very recently, just judging by the T-33 in the background, and I'm guessing it's pre-1990 ish.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2017)

I know it's silly, but I'm getting a strange Stuka vibe from that paint job. Weird.


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Interesting shot of a Duxford-based Sea Fury. Looks like perhaps it was 'standing in' for a FW-190 for a movie or TV role. Do we know the date of the pic?
> It's either from a number of years ago, or very recently, just judging by the T-33 in the background, and I'm guessing it's pre-1990 ish.


Was thinking the same Dogsbody, I suspected it was Duxford


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I know it's silly, but I'm getting a strange Stuka vibe from that paint job. Weird.


I agree Jim, definitely bomber colours, yet with a Jg300 tail band ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

When I first saw the pic, without studying it, I thought it was a mock-up Stuka.


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2017)

Quick search turned up this

The World's Best Photos of fb10 and seafury - Flickr Hive Mi Mind

Pic no 32 from 1994 it says


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

Ah, 1994. Thought it might have been a touch earlier, before the American Museum was built, due to that T-33. But now I remember there was an airworthy one around about then.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 13, 2017)

G'day Gents.

Yeah, tis the Old Flying Machine Company Hawker Fury G-BTTA "disguised" as a "German reconnaissance fighter" for a two-part TV mini-series about SOE operations before D-Day called "Fall from Grace." The year was 1994...

Fall from Grace (TV Movie 1994) - IMDb

Jim, I think the dark background to the right gives it that Stuka angular tail look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2017)

Graeme said:


> G'day Gents.
> 
> Yeah, tis the Old Flying Machine Company Hawker Fury G-BTTA "disguised" as a "German reconnaissance fighter" for a two-part TV mini-series about SOE operations before D-Day called "Fall from Grace." The year was 1994...
> 
> ...


Good stuff Graeme, your right about the tail


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks Graeme.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 13, 2017)

Pleasure Terry - glad ya had some fun with that one.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 1, 2017)

This link may have been posted before (I know some of the pics have already appeared in this thread) but sharing it in case it's of interest to anyone:

WTF? > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, had the link and lost it. It's a great site


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

Junkers Ju 88G-6, (Wk. Nr. 623193), with FuG 240 Berlin cavity magnetron radar in the nose, captured at Grove, Denmark in may 1945. This aircraft was designated RAF AM31, and is shown here at Farnborough in 1945. It was scrapped at Skellingthorpe in 1947.





FuG 240 Berlin - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

In the usa..


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Photos 1-3. Heinkel He 111H-16, (Wk. Nr. 8433), 2B+DC, "Red 4", surrendered in Italy by a defecting Hungarian pilot in Dec 1944. This aircraft was shipped to the the USA where it was designated USA FE-1600, later T2-1600. It was probably scrapped at Freeman Field, Indiana in 1946. 
Harold A. Skaarup, author of Shelldrake


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Henschel Hs 129B-1/R2, (Wk. Nr. 0385), 8.(Pz)1Sch.G2, captured at El Aouina, Tunisia, in May 1943. This aircraft was brought to the USA where it was designated EB-105, then USA FE-103, later FE-4600 and then T2-4600, at Freeman Field, Indiana in 1945. The aircraft was cut up for scrap in 1946, but the cockpit was purchased and is on display in Der Adler Luftwaffe Museum, Sidney, Australia. Another Hs 129, was reported to have been at Freeman Field, fate unknown.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Dewoitine D.520
> View attachment 381013



Actually this is an Arsenal VG 33


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Dornier Do 335 Pfeil 

_View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw4ZOyODkXpdU0hyVDk1bE5ZRjQ/view_


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyone know anything about the design aft of the roundel?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Interesting...


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Blohm Voss Bv-155

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Forums / RAF Library / Rafwaffe - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

Love em


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

According to War Prizes, a Ta-154 Moskito was captured at Lage by the 54th Air Disarmament Squadron in slightly damaged condition. No FE number was assigned.
These two photos are of a Ta-154 in slightly damaged condition. They come from a group of photos taken by the 54th ADS on AFHRA reel A0708.

We know it was shipped to the U.S. aboard the Richard J. Gatling, as it is listed on the cargo manifest. Also, both photos are of the same aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

View of the flight deck aboard the Royal Navy aircraft carrier H.M.S. Reaper which left from Cherbourg, France, July 1945, for the United States. Many Messerschmitt Me 262's can be seen on deck with protective covering on the aircraft



German aircraft not going home.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2017)

#1064 is awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Ki-115 Cool....!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Kawanishi N1K2-J Shiden Kai (Allied codename George) on the ground at NAS Norfolk, Virginia, May 15, 1947.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Macchi M.C.202 Folgore


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Macchi M.C.202 Folgore on the ground at Freeman Field, Indiana. Aircraft carries US serial FE-300


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> #1064 is awesome!



It's neat, alright; I'm thinking it was taken during the Enemy Aircraft Exhibition at RAE Farnborough in October 1945.

No, actually, it looks like it was taken in the USA, judging on the number on the Flettner Kolibri just visible behind the DB engine in the Bf 109G cowl. It's wearing FE-4613/T2-4613, which was Wk Nr 280023 and was taken to the USA aboard HMS Reaper. The machine was tested at Benedict Airport, Booth Corners, Pennsylvania.

This is also supported by the He 162, 'White 23', which is the NASM machine. It was at Freeman Field for a bit; was that where the photo was taken?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

On Clark Field.



B-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Captured Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien and F4U Corsair 419 Okinawa 1945


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2018)

Great shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Bloch Mb 150 crashes into a house, likely during the battle for France 1940. Source: Legendary planes
> View attachment 511435



I would say it's not a Bloch MB.150. It is a Bloch MB.152, no.677 , "White 23" of the 4th Escadrille of GC II/6.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2018)

Q1W was an Imperial Japanese Navy designation.

The "Q" stood for Patrol Aircraft, the "1" meant it was the first type in that class and the "W" stood for Kyushu/Watanabe.

Another example: A6M - (A) Fighter, Carrier based, (6) sixth type in this class, (M) Mitsubishi.

The Q1W was also the first purpose-built ASW aircraft and it's design borrowed elements from the Ju88, which the Japanese had purchased a license for, but never built.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 3, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Now you mention it i can see the resemblance. Although it looks rather like a poor mans Dornier 17 Z than a Ju-88. The axis pact has always perplexed me, as to why they were so, well none co-operative. Ok, we know what happened with the Italians, but why Germany and Japan didnt make more of an effort sooner idk. Different agendas i guess, or just a lack of trust/understanding. And why were Japanese aircraft so poor compared to US & European aircrafts. Surely it wasnt just down to resources alone. They amassed a pretty good navy and airforce before the war. And why oh why were their tanks so bloody awful, yet they had the baddest battleship afloat..... Talk about a priority/co-operation breakdown between the 3 forces. Army/Navy/Airforce.



Japan didn't have a separate, independent air force. The IJN and IJA both had their own air arms and so there were only 2 forces. However, the lack of cooperation between them certainly beggars belief.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2018)

Japanese aircraft were some of the finest in the world. The quality may have started flagging as soon as the home islands fell under the shadow of the B-29, but their designs were solid.

Their tanks were designed for a different type of warfare, fast infantry support against inferior enemies meant they never needed to up their game and when it came to island warfare later on, tanks weren't practical.

They did have heavier tanks and these were held in reserve (along with thier newer aircraft) for the defense of the home islands. They even went as far as to purchase a Tiger I tank along with licensing, but it was commandeered from by SS Panzer Abteilung 101 during the Normandy landings.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 3, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> From your collection? If its that important to you why are you posting it on the Internet?





Single-Handed-Sailor said:


> I share my photo collection how I see fit, on the net and in print. The more folks who get to see this kind of thing, the better. _That_ is what is most important to me, and _that_ is why I choose to post some of my collection on the internet. Please do not misunderstand; I do not mind that people take images I have posted on the net and post them elsewhere, _so long as credit is given_. It's a very simple and plain matter of courtesy. If you find an image on the internet, or take it from another source, such as a book or magazine, and present it elsewhere, the least you can do is _mention_ the source.
> 
> Unfortunately, in this day and age courtesy is a quality all too lacking, especially when it is so easy to grab an image from one place (in this case, a website) and put it someplace else. Perhaps it's just a case of oversight, something which we are all capable of. But that in itself is a form of discourtesy. I myself have posted images, forgetting to furnish a credit. I usually rectify it as soon as I realize what I've done, but I have in fact done it and can understand when it happens. A large number of people on forums are in a constant race to post the coolest stuff, and quite often do not think to post the source of said stuff. They simply say "look what I found!".
> 
> In this case, I happened to come across an apparent oversight and said something about it. Am I angry? No, but I am naturally disappointed.


And yet ironically you have had to remind certain other posters as moderator to quote their sources many times. Just a little bit of hypocrisy on HIS end?
A little late to the party I know,but still worthwhile pointing out...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> And yet ironically you have had to remind certain other posters as moderator to quote their sources many times. Just a little bit of hypocrisy on HIS end?
> A little late to the party I know,but still worthwhile pointing out...


Why are you digging into an 11 year old issue that basically had NOTHING to do with you?????


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2018)

Tagas said:


> And why were Japanese aircraft so poor compared to US & European aircrafts.



Were they? The Zero was arguably the best aircraft carrier based fighter in service in 1941. The Japanese entered the war with an entirely modern fleet of fighters and bombers, to the same standards of performance and capabilities of those in service with the Luftwaffe, the RAF, RN FAA and the USAAF and USN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 4, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Any possibility you could post a copy of the Ar234 manual on the website.  You know me and manuals.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I will second that. Please

Mi

EDIT 
Just noticed this is an 11 year old thread


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2018)

Tagas said:


> I'll defer to your knowledge Wurger, French aircraft are not my specialty. I've never seen any flying.....



What is your “specialty”?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2018)

Misinformation by the looks of most of the posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Misinformation by the looks of most of the posts



You are being very kind...


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Why are you digging into an 11 year old issue that basically had NOTHING to do with you?????


Whoa! No offence meant! This is new thread to ME, 11 years or not.. My only intent was to point out the difficulties of having to deal with all types of people...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2018)

Buh-bye.......again Smokey


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Oh please,* they didnt even have self sealing gas tanks or let their pilots carry parachutes*. And construction wise are you saying they were as rugged as say Grumman? or Hawkers? Republic?.... Half a dozen rounds and they burst into flames.....


This is where being informed beats opinion.
Knowing that the Japanese designed their aircraft around the battlefield conditions unique to that particular theater will reveal that they didn't need to have more rugged aircraft or self-sealing tanks until they encountered U.S. aircraft that were designed for a different type of combat: two different design philosophies meeting head-on.

And Japanese pilots and aircrew most certainly did wear parachutes.



Tagas said:


> Awww your making me cry. Plz. I couldnt even print my opinion of yourself. Oh im sorry, perhaps god made you the go to guy for all matters warlike? Hardly something i'd like to brag about myself. *May i suggest getting a life and perhaps a woman instead being a creepy old guy on a second rate forum*......
> 
> And dont bother going off on me any of you.* I dont make personal comments* i merely stick to opinion of which we are all entitled. What have you contributed to this world thats so great huh?....You know what, i dont even want to be part of such a egotistical site. So fuck you and your ugly wife. Assholes....


Tossing out insults and then saying that you don't, in the same post is a little telling, isn't it?

Sorry that this second-rate forum, which relies on an exchange of facts and information doesn't measure up to the Warthunder kiddie fantasy sites you're used to.

Perhaps you should stay in those realms where your half-baked theories and ridiculous misinformation on how WWII might have been would be better received?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Buh-bye.......again Smokey



He will be back.

Probably today. He is your perfect example of an internet troll. His knowledge is lacking. Which in itself is not a bad. No one knows everything. It is his unwillingness to admit when it is lacking, and then to act like a tool when called out on it that is bad.

So Smokey when you read this, as I am sure you will...

You had every opportunity to get a 2nd chance here. You were told to simply contact the staff, and request your account be reopened. You ignored this. All you had to do was act descent and not like a troll. You are incapable of this.

Do us all a favor. Stay away. Don’t waste our time by creating a new account. We will know. We have administrative tools that tell us when this happens. We also will know by the way you post, and your lack of tact and decorum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> And Japanese pilots and aircrew most certainly did wear parachutes.


I was under the impression that early pilots didn't carry 'chutes to save weight and as a matter of pride. It was only later when the losses started to stack up that the crews were ordered to wear them. Am I remembering wrong?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> I was under the impression that early pilots didn't carry 'chutes to save weight and as a matter of pride. It was only later when the losses started to stack up that the crews were ordered to wear them. Am I remembering wrong?


The Japanese pilots and aircrew wore parachutes long before WWII - the only pilots who did not wear parachutes were pilots who flew Kamikaze missions.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The Japanese pilots and aircrew wore parachutes long before WWII - the only pilots who did not wear parachutes were pilots who flew Kamikaze missions.


Thanks! Once again history I read was wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's a photo of two pilots posing:






And here's an interesting 1943 photo of a group of IJN pilots who are preparing for a Kamikaze mission: they are wearing parachutes...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 4, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I thought this might be a good topic
> 
> The attached clip is a "guess" from a FAA Corsair captured in Norway. Does any one have information on this or any other "odd" captured WWII aircraft?



Well, this one is an obvious fake. The tail shows a personal decoration and kill count, as well as a squadron or personal badge on the front. Captured aircraft were not assigned to pilots or sent into combat.



-Irish


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes. No parachute, no seat cushion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2018)

Didn't they have the parachutes becuase they didn't receive them or it was their choice to not take them at all?
If it was their choice although regulations allowed them to have parachutes it is a difference I would say.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> Well, this one is an obvious fake. The tail shows a personal decoration and kill count, as well as a squadron or personal badge on the front. Captured aircraft were not assigned to pilots or sent into combat.
> 
> -Irish


That artwork doesn't represent an actual aircraft, it's more of a "what-if". The first clue would be the latewar JG301 "rumpfband" with the unusual variation of the 2./JG26 insignia on the cowl.

The Luftwaffe did capture an intact Corsair belonging to the FAA in Norway and the pilot refused to show them how to fly it. So it was instead transported to Rechlin.
What became of it is little known and there is no known photograph of it in Luftwaffe markings.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> Well, this one is an obvious fake. The tail shows a personal decoration and kill count, as well as a squadron or personal badge on the front. Captured aircraft were not assigned to pilots or sent into combat.
> 
> 
> 
> -Irish



That post I think is over 10 years old and it was established on another thread that photo was someone's imagination


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2018)

> You know what, i dont even want to be part of such a egotistical site.



Well, on you go then. Don't let the door smack you on the ass on the way out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Well, on you go then. Don't let the door smack you on the ass on the way out.


Actually, won't that make the departure even quicker?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He will be back.
> 
> Probably today. He is your perfect example of an internet troll. His knowledge is lacking. Which in itself is not a bad. No one knows everything. It is his unwillingness to admit when it is lacking, and then to act like a tool when called out on it that is bad.
> 
> ...



He will be back?????

This guy just insulted one of our most respected and generous members and it's not the first time he's done this. This last one should have been an automatic ejection, no questions asked. If he's not banned permanently after this latest offensive tirade then what's it take?


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Oh please, they didnt even have self sealing gas tanks or let their pilots carry parachutes. And construction wise are you saying they were as rugged as say Grumman? or Hawkers? Republic?.... Half a dozen rounds and they burst into flames.....



Yes, the Hawk 75, Brewster Buffalo, Curtiss CW-21 were all heavily armed and armored aircraft in 1941. A dozen rounds and they burst into flames. 
Sorry there bucko,until at least mid-1942 the Zero was the best airplane in the Pacific.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> He will be back?????
> 
> This guy just insulted one of our most respected and generous members and it's not the first time he's done this. This last one should have been an automatic ejection, no questions asked. If he's not banned permanently after this latest offensive tirade then what's it take?



For the most of us, being born in the 50s, 60s, 70s or even later (or earlier) the "philosophy" of trolling is not understandable. At all. The troll does not care for what is right or wrong, he doesn't care about knowledge, mistakes, anachronisms, logic or time lines (when in a historical surrounding). He feeds on our reactions, responses and especially on our anger. The more angrier you become, the more satisfied is the troll. He might have a competition with his soul mates (we never know this!) to make a forum angry or even to destroy it. I've seen the "death" of a very nice, small forum, kind of a "boys' club" by a troll. The members were so devoted to teach him history of aviation, that they started attacking each other. The troll was doing like he takes one or another site, "politely" apologizing to everybody on the top of the page and cursing the same person 2 posts later. You can recognize a troll by his erratic behavior, opening threads every other day or re-opening "dead" and old ones, posting copy-pasted photos, stolen quotes or his own writings from some other place, not asking for anything serious, but creating an avalanche of mostly useless information and by doing so, irritating the normal users, who cannot "catch up".
I personally like anything about B-25 and will always post information about "Mitchells" I want to share with all of you. But by all means I never opened (and will never open) a thread like "Mitchells you have never seen before" or even worse "B-25, the best medium bomber ever, from a different angle" and post a bunch of pictures from the internet.
Guys, friends, do not feed the troll. You just make him stronger!




Picture source: the World Wide Web

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> He will be back?????
> 
> This guy just insulted one of our most respected and generous members and it's not the first time he's done this. This last one should have been an automatic ejection, no questions asked. If he's not banned permanently after this latest offensive tirade then what's it take?



I did not say we will welcome him. Just that he will be back. And we will send him packing again. Trolls like him do not like not getting the last word.

He is banned permanently. That does not stop him from attempting to create new accounts, which is what he did this time.

My “He will be back” comment was more of warning to tell everyone to be on the lookout for him.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Didn't they have the parachutes becuase they didn't receive them or it was their choice to not take them at all?
> If it was their choice although regulations allowed them to have parachutes it is a difference I would say.



Japanese pilots could not fly without the parachute as it was also used as a seat cushion except some cargo planes.
Bailout or not above enemy sky was another question.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)

Well that means it was their choice but not because of the regulations or plane construction..So the statement that Zero was a poor plane because pilots didn't have parachutes and seat cusions is not only misleading but a nonsense actually.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 5, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> He will be back?????
> 
> This guy just insulted one of our most respected and generous members and it's not the first time he's done this. This last one should have been an automatic ejection, no questions asked. If he's not banned permanently after this latest offensive tirade then what's it take?


Couldn't resist one last ironic shot...Great Zeus , I'm weak...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2018)

LOL His siggie had Smokey the bear did it not?


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 5, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> LOL His siggie had Smokey the bear did it not?


Yes! The identical (almost)one that i defiled. Spare time + a paint program + = zaniness.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2018)

I believe our Mods gave tag-ass aka pole-smoker (oops, I mean Smokey, my bad) that sig eventually...


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

P-37 Los Captured by the Germans in Polish bomber
The PZL.37 Łoś was a Polish twin-engine medium bomber, used in the defense of Poland against the Nazi German Invasion in 1939. It is sometimes known as "PZL P-37" or "PZL P.37", but the letter "P" was generally reserved for fighters of Zygmunt Pulawski's design (such as the PZL P.11). The correct designation should be PZL.37.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 9, 2019)

Ho-1v uk id vp546

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 10, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Ho-1v uk id vp546
> View attachment 525138
> View attachment 525140
> View attachment 525141



Now that's a cool petting zoo!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2019)

Captured-B-17-w-German-Markings-Altenburg-Germany https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-US-GI-Photo-IDd-German-Captured-B-17-w-German-Markings-Altenburg-Germany/283346814869?hash=item41f8c94795:g



qMAAOSwrm5cRPzt:rk:2



f:0
Bf109 wreck Altenburg-Germany https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-US-GI-Photo-US-Captured-German-Me-109-In-Forest-Altenburg-Germany-TOP/153346988924?hash=item23b4315b7cGNIAAOSw9z9cRPxr:rk:6



f:0
He177 Altenburg https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-US-GI-Photo-6th-Armored-GI-w-KOd-German-Heinkel-Bomber-Altenburg/153346983911?hash=item23b43147e77GgAAOSwaJ9cRPor:rk:18



f:0
Siebel-Si-204-Altenburg https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-US-GI-Photo-6th-Armored-GI-In-US-Captured-German-Siebel-Si-204-Altenburg/153346987196?hash=item23b43154bcQ74AAOSwsQJcRPvG:rk:26



f:0
Siebel-Si-204-Altenburg https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-US-GI-Photo-US-Captured-German-Siebel-Si-204-Altenburg-Germany-TOP/153346987610?hash=item23b431565aEGQAAOSwY4JcRPv7:rk:27



f:0
Ju88 Nightfighter Langenzenn-Airport https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-US-GI-Photo-US-Captured-German-Ju-88-Night-Fighter-Langenzenn-Airport/153346986700?hash=item23b43152ccHRsAAOSwaPNcRPuJ:rk:28



f:0
Arado-Ar-96-Along-Forest-Road-Altenburg https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-US-GI-Photo-US-Captured-German-Arado-Ar-96-Along-Forest-Road-Altenburg/283346813129?hash=item41f8c940c9PUsAAOSwKL5cRPyw:rk:29



f:0


----------



## johnbr (Jan 24, 2019)

Me-410 in uk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2019)

Photographs. Report No. 19b(10), USSBS Index Section 2 - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション
Japan end of ww-2.The plane is a ?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jan 27, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Photographs. Report No. 19b(10), USSBS Index Section 2 - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション
> Japan end of ww-2.The plane is a ?
> View attachment 527034
> View attachment 527035


Looks like a group of Ki-67 Hiryus and a Ki-102 Randy to me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2019)

bakahttp://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/4009758?itemId=info%3Andljp%2Fpid%2F4009758&__lang=en


----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2019)

Curtiss Test Pilot was selected to test fly a captured Japanese net



Zero for evaluation by the US Army Air Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

mike furline

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

mike furline

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

mike furline

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

Same site

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

Curtiss p-75
A large number of French Hawk 75s fell into German hands after France's surrender in 1940,
including this ship... H75A-4 No.50, one of just six A-4s to be delivered to the French. She
is said to have been assigned to III/JG77 for a brief time and then went on to serve alongside
many of her sister ships as a trainer with Fliegerschule 4, based at Furth near Nuremberg.
During her time with III/JG77 she apparently played the part of a British fighter
in a German film from 1941 titled 'Kampfgeschwader Lutzow'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend!! Arsenal vg-33


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend!!
Dewoitine D-520

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Fiat G.55 Centauro.
Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend! - Pagina 50


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Buitgemaakte Ambrosini S.A.I. 403 Dardo (Dart). same site


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

'T9+PK'. Curieus. In deze staat 'heroverden' de ami's een Beute Mustang. Een G.I. moest toch even in de cockpit plaatsnemen.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Heroverd door de geallieerden. "T9+LK", een Beute Republic P-47D Thunderbolt (serial 42-75971) van "Zirkus Rosarius". same site


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2019)

Beauty


----------

